#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-14
<vubuntor209> Xin chào
<vubuntor209> Khi mình cài ubuntu bằng CD,
<vubuntor209> lúc chọn phân vùng á
<vubuntor209> thì bị báo lỗi là "No root file system defined"
<vubuntor209> phải làm sao đây?
<vubuntor209> nobawk?
<HaDuyTin1> :-*:'(:-/O:-):):-D:-(;-):-[:'(:-/:-X:-!:-$>:o
<vubuntor288> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor288> có 1 câu hỏi
<vubuntor288> he dieu hanh android
<vubuntor288> minh cai tren may ao U duoc khong nhi
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> android thì dùng qemu mà chơi
<vubuntor288> la sap ha
<vubuntor288> tren vitualbox cung khong dc ha
<vubuntor413> chao cac ban
<vubuntor413> khi minh cai ubuntu
<vubuntor413> toi buoc chon phan vung
<vubuntor413> ubuntu khong the nhan duoc cac phan
<vubuntor413> vung
<n2i> tại bảng phân vùng
<vubuntor413> uhm
<vubuntor413> la sao ban
<vubuntor413> may cua minh co 2 phan vung
<vubuntor413> va 1 khong gian trong 14gb
<n2i> có thể nó không nhận bảng phân vùng đã có
<vubuntor413> hai phan vung ntfs
 * n2i vẫn không hiểu tại sao lại có lỗi này nhỉ
<n2i> cả hdd chỉ có từng?
<vubuntor413> haizzz
<vubuntor413> buon ghe
<n2i> cả hdd chỉ có 2 phân vùng?
<vubuntor413> uhm
<vubuntor413> minh chia ra 2 phan vung
<vubuntor413> 1 cai windows7
<vubuntor413> 1 de luu du lieu
<vubuntor413> va de 1 free space
<vubuntor413> dung luong 14gb de cai ubuntu
<n2i> nobawk: anh gợi ý cách nên tạo lại cái bảng phân vùng ntn, em thì cứ nhắn testdisk mà xài
<nobawk> (:\
<n2i> hay là giờ tạo lại bảng phân vùng?
<vubuntor413> minh thay cac bai huong dan bao la phai tao 1 free space
<vubuntor413> nen minh moi tao 1 free space
<n2i> thực ra đâu cần, khi cài đặt nó có trình phân định ổ đĩa mà
<vubuntor413> cach do minh da thu
<vubuntor413> luc truoc
<n2i> vấn đề là giờ U không nhận mớ phân vùng nầy
<vubuntor413> minh tao 3 phan vung
<vubuntor413> ntfs het
<vubuntor413> va  khi cai dat
<n2i> chắc chỉ còn cách tạo lại bảng phân vùng
<vubuntor413> minh chon 1 trong 3 phan vung
<vubuntor413> nhung no bao loi la
<vubuntor413> No root system file system is defined
<vubuntor413> hum
<vubuntor413> lam sao gio day ta
<n2i> nobawk: có phải bên win khác không nhỉ? vì trong partition table của nó không thấy nhắc tới cái phân vùng mở rộng với cờ LBA như bên U
<n2i> vubuntor413: cài Linux phải tối thiểu 2 phân vùng mà
<n2i> 1 cho swap
<n2i> và một cho root (/)
<vubuntor413> vay gio minh chia free space do ra lam 2 phan vung ha?/
<n2i> như trên chắc cậu chưa chọn phân vùng root cho nó
<n2i> thế cũng được
<vubuntor413> bay gio, no khong nhan cac phan vung
<n2i> nhưng mà phải làm sao cho U nhận ra mớ phân vùng đã
<n2i> nó nhận ra rồi thì làm gì cũng được
<vubuntor413> chi hien 1 cai duy nhat la ca o cung luon
<vubuntor413> uhm
<n2i> ý kiến là:giờ tạo lại bảng phân vùng => hi vọng nó nhận ra
<vubuntor413> uhm
<vubuntor413> tao 2 cai hen
<vubuntor413> hay tao 1 phan vung va de lai 1 free space di no tu tao swap
<n2i> không, cái đó tính sau
<n2i> bây giờ là làm sao cho U nó nhận ra bảng phân vung
<n2i> cậu vào livecd mode đi
<vubuntor413> uhm
<n2i> đang ở trong hay là đang thế nào?
<vubuntor413> gio minh se tao 1 phan vung tren free space do
<vubuntor413> dang d ung windows 7
<_Tux_> }ping
<n2i> :P
<n2i> pls, dont!
<n2i> boot lên với live mode rồi làm thôi
<vubuntor413> uhm
<n2i> chứ phân vùng bên windows rồi nó không nhận ra tiếp thì sao
<n2i> cứ vào live đi cậu, rồi lên đây
<n2i> vào đó cũng online được mà
<nobawk> n2i: giống nhau hết ý mờ
<n2i> ibus-unikey cài từ trong kho có cái icon hơi xấu :D
<vubuntor413> uhm
<vubuntor413> doi minh xiu
<nobawk> n2i: tối đa chỉ chia đc 4 partion primary, cái extended partition thì như 1 primary nhưng có nhiều partition con
<n2i> nobawk: vậy tại sao windows không list cái phân vùng mở rộng nhỉ?
<nobawk> ai bảo ko list?
<n2i> ý em là nó không list cái được gắn cờ LBA ấy
<n2i> chứ nó list thẳng mớ logical luôn
<nobawk> ờ thì là các hiển thị thôi
 * n2i thích cách hiện thị của gparted :D
<nobawk> mà LBA hình như là cái khác mà
<vubuntor953> minh day
<vubuntor953> minh la nguoi vua hoi cac ban ve loi khong nhan phan vung do
<vubuntor953> minh dang trong ubuntu
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor953> lam gi nua ban
<n2i> bật gparted lên và cho xin cái hình coi cậu
<vubuntor953> bat nhu the nao day ban?
<vubuntor953> hihi
<vubuntor953> to xin loi
<vubuntor953> internet cua se bi mat ngat 30 ph
<vubuntor953> 30 phut
<n2i> cái ông hồi nãy hỏi vụ phân vùng đó đâu rồi nhỉ?
<vubuntor330> a lô, bao giờ thì cáp quang aag ngoài vũng tàu được fix vậy bà con ?
<vubuntor330> có ai online khong ?
<HaDuyTin> hinh nhu chua
<HaDuyTin> toc do con nhu con rua`
<n2i> hình như là sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor330> hừ, vào các site thì vẫn bình thường, nhưng down thì như rùa bò
<vubuntor330> ai chơi go, down gì quốc tế chắc chắn tức
<vubuntor799> có ai ko nhỉ
<n2i> ko có ai
<vubuntor799> em có cài Ubuntu sau đó dung snaptic để cài KDE-full nhưng sao ko thể mount cái ông ntfs dc nhỉ
<n2i> không thể mount nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor330> bao giờ thì adobe mở mã nguồn flash nhở ?
<vubuntor330> crash haòi
<n2i> viết thư lên hỏi bộ phận support của nó xem sao?
<vubuntor330> có mà đợi đến khi nào nó sập tiệm đã
<vubuntor799> hic nó báo thế này
<vubuntor799> An error occurred while accessing 'Giai Tri', the system responded: kdesu: Unknown option 'comment'.nkdesu: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.n
<vubuntor799> làm sao nhỉ
<vubuntor799> nhưng em logout ra sang bên Gnome thì vẫn vào bình thường
<vubuntor309> đâu rồi
<vubuntor309> có ai giúp dc em ko nhỉ
<vubuntor309> T^T
<vubuntor330> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor309> cái gfi đó ạ
<vubuntor309> ko đúng
<CoconutCrab> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<CoconutCrab> hi vubuntor521
<CoconutCrab> hi vubuntor715
<vubuntor715> em muon hoi cach cai 3d cho ubuntu
<vubuntor715> hihi coconutCrab
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor715: không biết đâu
<vubuntor715> anh khong biet a!
<vubuntor715> em cai cai day roi nhung khong biet dung
<vubuntor002> hic
<vubuntor002> ai giúp em cái lỗi ko mount dc HDD ntfs trong KDE cái ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor002: quay lại windows
<_Tux_> check ổ cứng
<vubuntor835> em muon hoi cach cai 3d cho ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> anh Hiếu đâu rồi _Tux_
<vubuntor002> vẫn ổn ạ
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor835: đã nói không biết đâu, đi chỗ khác mà hỏi
<vubuntor002> dùng giao diện Gnome vẫn vào bnhf thường
<vubuntor002> logout ra vào KDe lại ko mount dc
<n2i> vubuntor002: đang xài gnome há?
<n2i> xem hộ trong menu cái Hardware Drivers là lệnh gì thế?
<vubuntor002> dùng Ubuntu xong cài KDe full
<vubuntor002> ko
<vubuntor002> làm sao xem dc
<vubuntor002> giwof đang ở KDe
<n2i> vậy thoai
<vubuntor002> hic bên Gnome vẫn vào bình thường
<vubuntor002> sửa đó dc gì???
<vubuntor002> An error occurred while accessing 'Du Lieu', the system responded: kdesu: Unknown option 'comment'.nkdesu: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.n
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor002: co đang chạy với root ko?
<vubuntor002> lỗi đó
<vubuntor002> chạy thế nào ạ
<vubuntor002> có
<vubuntor002> ý em ko biết lệnh mout trong cốnle
<CoconutCrab> bạn có vào được shell với account root không?
<vubuntor002> ý em ko biết lệnh mout trong console
<CoconutCrab> uh vào console bằng root nhé
<CoconutCrab> xong mình chỉ tiếp
<vubuntor816> anh n2i
<vubuntor002> sudo su phải ko nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> su
<vubuntor002> xong rồi
<vubuntor002> nó trả lại home/use rồi
<vubuntor816> em đã tao boot USB lại rồi chạy rồi nhưng nó hiện lên SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD....... rồi nó đứng đó àh
<vubuntor816> không chạy nữa
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor002: alo
<vubuntor568> may anh day em cach cai 3d cho ubuntu di!
<vubuntor568> em cai cai chuong trinh roi ma chang chay duoc
<vubuntor568> may anh dang nghi trua a1
<vubuntor568> mấy anh bận rồi à!
<nobawk> lâu nay ko chơi 3d nên chả biết chỉ sao :3
<vubuntor568> vâng! thế anh có biết nguồn phần mềm nào là tốt nhất không?
<nobawk> nguồn phần mềm?
<vubuntor521> hi các anh
<nobawk> trong repository mặc định là ổn
<nobawk> vì đc testing và support
<vubuntor568> em nghick linh tinh! trước đây nó là Mỹ!
<vubuntor521> em muốn setup VPN kết nối Juniper network
<vubuntor568> thế cài lại mặc định của nó thì như thế nào anh!
<vubuntor521> nhờ các anh chỉ giúp em với ạ
<nobawk> chọn mấy cái china, tw, hk, jp cho gần + nhanh
<vubuntor568> giờ tốc độ của nó như rùa ý!
<vubuntor568> chọn trung quốc à anh!
<nobawk> vubuntor521: thì cứ thé mà dùng thôi :3
<nobawk> cái nào nhanh thì chọn :3
<vubuntor568> vâng! thế cạc mạng cứ nháy thì do cái gì anh!
<vubuntor568> mà em có vào mạng đâu chứ!
<vubuntor568> nó có phải do cạc mạng bị hỏng không anh!
<vubuntor417> chao ca ban
<vubuntor417> minh la nguoi luc nay bi ngat internet do
<vubuntor417> nhung may ong tho sua
<vubuntor417> sua cham qua
<vubuntor417> den gio minh moi vao duoc
<vubuntor417> minh dang o trong che do TRY cua ubuntu live cd
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor417> bay gio lam sao day ban
 * n2i sao bên này chữ nhỏ thí thi :D
<vubuntor417> chu cua minh nho ak?
<n2i> không, mình nói của mình ấy mà
<vubuntor417> uhm
<vubuntor417> hi
<n2i> vấn đề của cậu hồi nãy là gì nhỉ?
<n2i> vụ gì về ổ cứng phải không nhỉ?
<vubuntor417> trinh cai dat ubuntu 11 khong nhan duoc cac phan vung cua minh
<n2i> @@ 11 cơ à
<vubuntor417> uhm
 * n2i lạc hậu rồi :P
<vubuntor417> ua, vay phien ban moi nhat la phien ban nao vay/
<vubuntor417> minh muon thu cai giao dien, he he
<n2i> stable là 10.10
<vubuntor417> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal la sao ha ban?
<nobawk> 11 thì tự sửa :))
<vubuntor417> hih
<vubuntor417> hi hi
<vubuntor417> ua
<vubuntor417> vay ban Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal la gi, hom qua anh nao do noi giao dien rat hay
<n2i> :p
<n2i> hay hay không là tùy mình mà
<vubuntor417> hihi, uhm, :D nhung no khac gi so voi ban 10
<vubuntor417> minh cung chi moi tiep can ubuntu nen khong biet gi het ak
<vubuntor417> :D
<n2i> tóm lại là xài một bản ổn định nào đó cho quen đã, rồi thích gì thì lám sau
<vubuntor417> uhm
<vubuntor417> roi
<vubuntor417> vay minh cai ban ubuntu 10 dau
<vubuntor417> cam on cac ban
<vubuntor417> chuc vui hen
<vubuntor197> Minh nua ne
<vubuntor197> hi hi
<vubuntor197> minh phien qua
<vubuntor197> nhung trinh cai dat ubuntu 10 cung khong nhan duoc cac phan vung
<vubuntor197> chi nhan duoc 1 o cung duy nhat thoi a
<vubuntor197> huhu
<_Tux_> vubuntor197: đọc cái Wiki ấy
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> Nói về cách sử lý kèm theo *hậu quả* nếu có
<vubuntor197> haizz
<vubuntor197> may nay du lieu nhiu
<vubuntor197> khong duoc roi cac ban oi
<vubuntor197> minh dung phan me GParted cua ubuntu de dinh dang cac phan vung
<vubuntor197> thi noi bao minh khong co phan vung nhao het, chir cho 1 o cung la /dev/sda , unalocated
<vubuntor197> 149gib
<kaka> ,hi
<vubuntor197> hi, minh phai lam sao tiep theo day ca ban?
<kaka> vubuntor:van de la gi ha ban?
<_Tux_> vubuntor197: mình bảo đọc cái Beginner Guide
<_Tux_> nhưng xem ra là bạn không thèm đọc !
<vubuntor042> haizzz
<vubuntor042> chan qua, khong hieu tai sao no khong the nhan duoc cac phan vung
<vubuntor042> haizz
<chieu_dalat> trong thư mục /opt/lampp nó không cho tạo thư mục ...phân quyền như thế nào để có thể cho phép tạo thư mục mấy huynh
<chieu_dalat> thanks :)
<kaka> khong biet
<kaka> thu them +w vao xem
<chieu_dalat> đc rồi huynh...trong thư mục /opt/lampp nó hiện cái khóa phía trên các thư mục
<chieu_dalat> khi em mở nó ra thì không tạo đc folder
<chieu_dalat> còn để khóa đúng y vậy thì tạo đc :(
<vubuntor221> chào anh n2i
<vubuntor294> cac ban cho minh oi ve cac phien ban ubuntu voi
<vubuntor294> phien ban LTS co to hon phien ban thuong ko vay
<vubuntor294> lam on tra loi giup minh :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor294: *to* hơn là sao nào >
<vubuntor294> phiên bản LTS có tốt hơn phiên bản thường không vậy :)
<vubuntor294> xin lỗi mình gõ nhầm
<_Tux_> thường là ổn định hơn
<vubuntor294> vậy bây giờ mình nên cài bản 10.04 hay 10.10 ? :)
<vubuntor603> có ai ở đây ko?
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor049> các bác giúp em
<vubuntor049> em cài screelets mânger
<vubuntor049> rồi mà k sự dụng được
<vubuntor049> ví dụ như em thích cái gatget nào thì kéo thả
<vubuntor049> nhưng em kéo rồi mà k thấy nó xuất hiện
<vubuntor049> nó cứ đơ đỡ
<vubuntor049> :((
<van7hu> :)
<vubuntor049> à
<vubuntor049> hihi
<vubuntor049> e làm được rồi
<vubuntor049> hihi
<vubuntor049> thaks các bác
<n2i> lol
<n2i> sao không khóc tí nữa hẵng cười :D
<van7hu> cam on n2i nhe
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor199> em có bài lập trình theo nguyên lý semaphore này mà chẳng biết làm thế nào
<vubuntor199> viết 2 chương trình p1 và p2
<vubuntor199> p1 in ra hello và p2 in ra world làm sao cho dù chạy chương trình nào trước thì 2 chương trình trên vẫn in ra đúng thứ tự helloworld
<vubuntor199> viết bằng C++ hoặc C trên ubuntu
<vubuntor199> cho em hỏi là C++ hay C có biến toàn cục nào mà viết hai chương trình tách biệt vẫn dùng chung giá trị biến đó không ạ
<vubuntor199> bày có liên quan đến biến toàn cục
<zj3t3mju> :|
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor199: cái này là 1 chương trình chứ 2 gì
<vubuntor199> không
<vubuntor199> nếu dùng một chương trình luồng thì không nói làm gì
<vubuntor199> đây là viết 2 bài riêng biệt ra 2 file cơ
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor199: thế thì cũng viết bình thường thôi mà :P
<vubuntor199> hix
<vubuntor199> bình thường là sao hả anh
<vubuntor199> nếu không có biến toàn cục
<vubuntor199> thì lấy đâu ra semaphore
<vubuntor199> 2 chương trình dùng chung một biến
<vubuntor199> thì mới semaphore được
<CoconutCrab> vậy hả?
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor199: ubuntu?
<CoconutCrab> dùng shared mem đi
<vubuntor199> hix hix
<vubuntor199> thầy kêu phải dùng semaphore ý
<vubuntor199> sử dụng hai biến wait và signal
<vubuntor199> nói chung bài này em bó tay chẳng hiểu làm sao để tạo một biến mà hai chương trình riêng biệt dùng chung
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor199: dùng posix semaphore ấy
<CoconutCrab>  dùng semid
<CoconutCrab> lộn
<CoconutCrab> sem_init
<CoconutCrab> man sem_init
<CoconutCrab> nó share giữa các process đấy
<vubuntor199> em chưa dùng sem_init bao giờ
<vubuntor199> toàn dùng codeblock
<CoconutCrab> lol?
<zj3t3mju> :|
<vubuntor733> Chao moi nguoi cho em hoi sao em cai Ubuntu tren may ao Vitual Box the vao mang duoc con tren may that thi khong? Em dang dung Windows 7
<vubuntor733> Dau het roi tra loi mau di chu cac anh
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor733: đọc trên ubuntuvn.com nhé
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg | vubuntor733
<ubot2> vubuntor733: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor733> Khong biet trong windows can cau hinh gi khong?
<vubuntor677> Admin oi
<vubuntor677> cho em hoi cach cai danh dau tieng viet trong ubutu 10.10
<vubuntor677> em mo` mai~ ko dc
<vubuntor199> có phần mềm đó
<vubuntor199> em search đi
<vubuntor677> ibus-unikey phai ko?
<vubuntor677> em tim roi`
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg | vubuntor677
<ubot2> vubuntor677: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor677: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=9241&start=120
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn gõ tiếng Việt ibus-unikey trên Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor677> biet ibus-unikey do co dap ung dc ubutu 10.10 ko?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor677: yêu cầu của ban là gì thía ?
<vubuntor677> em dag tu mo thang ibus...
<vubuntor677> cam on anh nha
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhiều người bảo ibus gõ tv ngon lành trong ubuntu 10.04 trở đi
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor677: khỏi mò, đọc wiki và làm theo nó
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor677> uk...
<vubuntor677> cai thang Appluing changes la sao vay anh
<vubuntor677> em nhin no giong nhu dung im lun
<vubuntor478> Met qua da ket noi duoc voi internet cho Ubuntu roi dang dung no de len mang day!
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor478: cứ dể ubuntu tự động nhận mạng đi
<vubuntor478> Thi ra phai cau hinh dia chi IP no moi chiu. Ma sao khong co ai chi minh het vay?
<v0ld3m0rt248> đang dưt cáp quang
<vubuntor478> Ubuntu khong the nao tu dong nhan mang ca
<v0ld3m0rt248> tìm trên forum cũng có mà
<vubuntor478> Ke ca windows phai cau hinh IP no moi vao mang duoc
<vubuntor478> Tim mai chang thay dau ca
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor478: gõ ping tên web bất kì xem
<vubuntor478> Em da vao duoc roi!
<vubuntor478> Sao moi nguoi khong chi cau hinh dia chi IP nhi don gian qua ma khong biet cau hinh
<v0ld3m0rt248> ok, vậy kiếm linux lpi trên forum đọc nhá
<v0ld3m0rt248> lolz,
 * v0ld3m0rt248 k0 biết vụ đó
<vubuntor478> Su dung Ubuntu cung thu vi that, em dang cai song song voi Windows 7
<vubuntor478> Chao ca nha em cai chinh thuc Ubuntu vao o cung day vi dang thu bang USB
<vubuntor677> em ko biet cai ubutu lam em cai win lai bao nhieu lan roi
<vubuntor677> hic.... phat met lun
<_Tux_> vubuntor677: dùng mịa Windows cho lành
<v0ld3m0rt248> :(
<vubuntor677> em nghe noi ben cty lactien co cho dia ubutu
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor677: hừ, đọc kĩ hướng dẫn coi
<vubuntor677> biet con ko?
<v0ld3m0rt248> mệt quá ah
<vubuntor677> ngay xua em co anh lam ben do zo thi anh nghi roi
<vubuntor677> nen ko biet nua
<vubuntor677> híc....
<v0ld3m0rt248> ui support
<_Tux_> vubuntor677: dùng Windows đi
<_Tux_> dùng Ubuntu lởm bỏ mịa
<v0ld3m0rt248> _Tux_: =)) phan dong wa' :))
<vubuntor677> :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor677: Fedora core
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor677: Fedora core de
<vubuntor677> lì sao?
<vubuntor070> em muốn sen file trong empathy chat mà nó ko send được file. có bác nào chỉ giúp
<HTDAT> trong irc này có chat voice đc ko các bạn nhỉ?
<nobawk> vubuntor070: dùng pidgin đi
<vubuntor436> có ai không?
<vubuntor436> mình cần giúp đỡ
<kid__> 3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-15
<vubuntor246> cho minh link tai lieu hoc ubun tu voi
<vubuntor769> help me
<vubuntor769> can't wireless
<vubuntor985> em bị lỗi ko mount dc HDD trong KDE
<vubuntor985> giúp em vs mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor985> http://i.imgur.com/gIfr4.jpg
<vubuntor985> nó báo lỗi như ảnh kìa
<nobawk> doi. chut'
<vubuntor985> yêu anh quá
<nobawk> vubuntor985: thu? dung lenh mount xem co' dc ko
<vubuntor985> ý mà em cái Ubuntu sau đó dùng snaptic cài KDE full
<vubuntor985> làm sao ạ
<nobawk> cái này ko rõ
<vubuntor847> Buồn quá
<vubuntor985> alo
<vubuntor985> hic
<vubuntor985> giups dc em ko vaayj
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> giúp cái chi
<vubuntor985> ???
<vubuntor985> đi ầm
<nobawk> chắc tại chạy kde với gnome
<vubuntor985> ái lỗi ko mount dc ổ ấy
<nobawk> nên nó bị lỗi kia thôi
<vubuntor985> http://i.imgur.com/gIfr4.jpg
<vubuntor985> làm sao giờn
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> thích kde thì down kubuntu về cài đi
<nobawk> chắc ko bị :3
<vubuntor985> hu hu ko ai giup dc à
<nobawk> có google :3
<vubuntor985> ko muốn bỏ hẳn cái Gnome
<vubuntor985> ko biết tra = từ khóa gì
<vubuntor985> thế mount = lenh thì dùng lệnhnaof
<nobawk> mount
<nobawk> vubuntor985: cài kubuntu vào
<nobawk> vubuntor985: thì sẽ chỉ có kde
<vubuntor985> ... mount thế nào
<vubuntor985> ko muốn bỏ Gnome mà
<nobawk> vubuntor985: chắc ngon hơn ubuntu
<vubuntor985> @@
<vubuntor985> giời ạ
<nobawk> sudo mount /dev/sdax -o uid=1000 /mnt
<vubuntor985> xem csi sda chõ nào trời
<n2i> vubuntor985: lột gnome đi
<nobawk> fdisk -l
<n2i> xài mỗi kde thôi, nếu thấy dở thì lại cài lại gnome :D
<nobawk> sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor985> khổ cái xài Gnome nó quen rồi
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor985> kết nó rồi
<vubuntor985> (thèm cả tay trái lẫn tay phải)
<vubuntor985> cứ nghĩ Gnome là vợ đảm, con KDE là nguời yêu lý tưởng ... ::D
<vubuntor985> =))
<n2i> Mình chẳng thú gì kde dù biết nó rất tốt
<n2i> chắc tại máy cùi :P => tự kỷ
<vubuntor985> thì cố gắng lên đời rồi cưới thêm ẻm nữa
<vubuntor985> tay ôm tay ấm
<n2i> có lần cài openSUSE thấy đẹp quá + màu xanh mát mắt, nhưng rồi cũng format :P
<n2i> lol
<n2i> ôm ấp nữa chứ
<vubuntor985> hé é
<vubuntor985> cưới lần 2 ẻm chán ẻm này dỏi ẻm kia
<vubuntor985> vậy phải li dị vs Gnome thì có "bé" KDE ko làm ỏng ẹo nữa hả
<n2i> có thể
<n2i> thử đi
<n2i> phải biết hi sinh để được tồn tại :P
<vubuntor985> hic hu hu ko chịu đâu. nhỡ ra ko dc thì mất cả chì lẫn chài à
<n2i> hehe, lăn chuột lên xuống thật nhanh trên cái volume icon + mở nhạc DJ => nghe cũng hài hài
<vubuntor398> vubuntor985: cài win đi bạn :P
<vubuntor985> win
<vubuntor985> ... nhắc tui cài win ....
<vubuntor985> =)) mắc cuwoif thật
<vubuntor398> vubuntor985: mắc cười gì chứ ?
<vubuntor985> ko có gì
<vubuntor985> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor398> vubuntor985: !bg
<vubuntor985> mấy anh ơi em gõ lênhj xong nó báo thế này
<vubuntor985> sudo mount /dev/sdax -o uid=1000 /mnt
<vubuntor398> !bg | vubuntor985
<ubot2> vubuntor985: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor985> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor985> nó báo Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.  thì làm sao giừo
<vubuntor848> disk falure is imminent
<vubuntor848> la loi gi the cac ban
<vubuntor398> đọc wiki hay linux LPI  đi
<vubuntor848> cai ubutu xong la bi lien
<vubuntor398> Đọc hướng dẫn cài ubunut trên ubuntuvn.com hay trên wiki nah
<vubuntor398> phân vùng win thì cứ để nguyên đó chỉ tạo phân vùng mới rồi cài thui ubuntu vào phân vùng mới thui
<vubuntor398> đụng chạm vào win làm gì ?
<vubuntor985> ai giúp em cái lỗi này với
<nobawk> vubuntor985: thế là đã mount rồi
<vubuntor398> web flash có chạy nhanh k0 ae nhỉ ?
<vubuntor985> khỉ moutn rồi mà ko zô dc
<nobawk> muốn dzô thì vào mnt
<vubuntor985> An error occurred while accessing 'Du Lieu', the system responded: kdesu: Unknown option 'comment'. kdesu: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<vubuntor313> em muốn hỏi: các anh có biết phần mềm nào thay nhạc cho video trên UBUNTU chỉ cho em với!
<nobawk> nếu đã chạy lệnh mount
<vubuntor398> vubuntor985:  đọc man mount trong terminal xem
<vubuntor985> dùng dophin nè
<vubuntor985> là sao
<nobawk> mencoder
<nobawk> ffmeg
<nobawk> kdesudo dophin
<vubuntor985> ko em là nguwoif bị lỗi ổ cứng
<nobawk> sudo umount /mnt
<vubuntor985> bên cái Gnome vân zô ngôn lành mà bên KDE chịu
<nobawk> rồi kdesudo dophin
<vubuntor313> dùng cái nào thì thay thế được nhạc trong một cái video anh!
<n2i> vubuntor313: thay nhạc? là sao?
<n2i> convert?
<vubuntor985> hu hu lẹnh unmount cú pháp ra sao trời
<vubuntor985> đánh mãi ko trúng
<n2i> man umount
<vubuntor313> em có cái video đám cưới nhưng mà ông anh em không thích nhạc đó nữa, muốn thay hạc #!
<n2i> ý là chỉnh video ấy hả?
<vubuntor313> dùng convert thì lam ntn anh!
<nobawk> sudo umount /muont/point
<n2i> .g free video editor ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<bksupybot> Title: Top 10 Free Video Editors for Ubuntu Linux | TechCityInc (at techcityinc.com)
<n2i> vubuntor313: đấy, video editor đấy
<vubuntor313> vâng! em chỉ thay nhac thôi! mà không thì chèn nhạc khác vào ý anh!
<n2i> nhét nó vào, lột nhạc cũ đi, nhét nhạc mới vào
<vubuntor985> = ubuntu
<vubuntor313> cú vào kho phần mềm rồi tìm chữ đó thôi à anh!
<n2i> nhất là mấy bài kiểu "Đôi ngả chia li"..vv..rất mùi mẫm đấy :D
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor313> hihi
<vubuntor985> her Adobe Premium Produce CS5
<vubuntor313> nhưng mà có ảnh hưởng gì tới chất lương ảnh không anh!
<vubuntor985> xài Adobe Premium Produce CS5 là ổn nhất
<vubuntor398> n2i: mùi mẵn ?
<nobawk> chỉ đơn giản là
 * vubuntor398 đang phê nha
<nobawk> lấy cái audio channel ra
<nobawk> vất cái audio khác vào
<nobawk> thì có liên quan gì đến hình ảnh?
<n2i> uhm, như nobawk đã nói đó, chưa xài trình video editor nào sao/
<vubuntor313> hihif!
<vubuntor313> em đang dùng producer nhưng mà nó không thay được nhạc cũ, nó phát cả 2. hihi
<vubuntor985> =.='
<vubuntor985> phải xoa nó đi dã chứ
<vubuntor313> tham khảo mấy anh em hiểu nhiều rồi, em cảm ơn mấy anh nha!
<vubuntor985> trở lại chuyện của ưm
<vubuntor313> em chào mấy anh nha! a có cách cài băng lệnh không các anh!
<n2i> vubuntor313: khoái lệnh hả?
<vubuntor985> em muốn chỉ xoa mỗi cái vỏ gome ra ko muốn xoa hết hoàn tòa
<vubuntor313> vâng! hihi
<vubuntor313> dùng cái đó sương hơn anh à!
<vubuntor313> gõ mấy lệnh được luôn!
<vubuntor985> =.='
<vubuntor313> em thấy UBUNTU tiện ở cái lệnh đó! hi hì
<vubuntor985> mình ngại nhất là lệnh gõ loạn xà ngaafyy mà còn hay sai
<vubuntor985> há há
<vubuntor313> copy cũng được mà anh!
<n2i> vubuntor313: apt-cache search video editor
<n2i> nó ra một mớ các phần mềm sẵn có
<vubuntor985> =.=' thế mà bảo khoái gõ lệnh
<n2i> ví dụ openshot chẳng hạn
<n2i> sau đó: sudo apt-get install openshot
<n2i> nhập pass nếu cần, enter -> done
<vubuntor313> vaanh! hihi! đỡ phải dùng chuột nhiều mà anh!
<vubuntor313> chạy lệnh nhanh hơn nhiều so với cài đạt bình thường!
<vubuntor313> em thank anh nhieuf!
<n2i> cái đóa thì noái mà mần chi nựa :D
<_Tux_> Hôm nay gió to ghê
<vubuntor313> hihi hì hì!
<n2i> _Tux_: chưa đâu, vẫn đang nóng mà
<vubuntor313> em chào các anh nha! lát có gì chưa biết chắc lại phieend các anh rồi!
<vubuntor313> em chào các anh nha! lát có gì chưa biết chắc lại phiền các anh rồi!
<_Tux_> n2i: gió to vãi lều
<vubuntor956> em phát hiện
<vubuntor956> nếu nhảy sang bên Gnome để mount
<vubuntor956> thì nhận dc sau đó chuyển sang KDE cũng thấy
<vubuntor956> nhưng nếu chỉ từ bên KDE thì nó ko thấy
<vubuntor956> quyên ko mount dc HDD khác
<vubuntor956> là sao trời
<vubuntor956> ai giúp em
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor956> ko giúp em tự tủ này
<n2i> hoanh nghênh :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor956: vĩnh biệt
 * _Tux_ ngồi đợi vubuntor956 chết
<nobawk> đã nói ròi
<nobawk> cài kubuntu đi
<vubuntor956> em hỏi anh nhá
<vubuntor956> anh cuwois vọ thì chọn vợ đảm hay vọ choi giỏi
 * n2i nghèo đói, có giám nghĩ tới vợ con gì đâu :'(
<vubuntor398> lolz, /me chưa cưới nên chưa biết
<vubuntor871> làm thế nào để hiện cột sóng của wifi trên panel vậy các bác?
<n2i> trong applet-nm có hiện mà
<vubuntor871> em vừa xóa panel đi
<vubuntor871> để làm lại
<vubuntor871> nhưng nó ko biết tìm nó ở đâu để kéo nó ra
<vubuntor398> còn 1 pânel ở trên hay dưới
<vubuntor398> di chuột qua đó chọn chuột phải rồi thêm 1 panel nữa
<vubuntor871> đâu có
<vubuntor871> em có 1 cái panel ở trên thôi, vừa nãy xóa luôn đi
<vubuntor871> nên bây giờ em thêm cái panel rồi, nhưng không tìm được cái cột sóng kết nối mạng wifi
<nobawk> vubuntor871: add cái notification area
<nobawk> sẽ thấy hình 2 cái máy tính
<nobawk> bật wifi lên thì nó hiển thị cột sóng
<vubuntor871> rồi cảm ơn bác nha
<vubuntor871> hihihiiih
<vubuntor092> minh can giup do
<vubuntor092> may minh cai ubuntu 9.10 khong vao mang duoc
<vubuntor092> lam theo may bai huong dan nhung van khong duoc
<n2i> vubuntor092: sao không vào được? wifi hay wire?
<vubuntor092> chao ban
<vubuntor092> hom qua minh dat cau hoi
<vubuntor092> hinh nhu ban tra loi
<vubuntor092> wire ban a
<vubuntor092> sao roi ban
<vubuntor648> anh oi
<vubuntor648> cai ubuntu xong la no treo may la sao an
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> đọc đoạn liệt kê hardware rồi cho mình biết được không
<vubuntor648> dc a
<vubuntor648> cau hinh may cua e ha anh
<n2i> vubuntor648: :D không phải cậu, cậu vubuntor092 cơ
<vubuntor144> mình cần lệnh thay đổi ngày giờ trong ubuntu ( cho cả ví dụ nữa) !!!!!
<n2i> nhưng ổng out rồi
<n2i> vubuntor144: sao không gúc trước?
<vubuntor144> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor140> huhu
<vubuntor140> bác nào giúp em
<vubuntor140> em cài compiz
<vubuntor140> rồi tích vào ô widget xong
<vubuntor140> màn hình chẳng thấy gì nữa
<vubuntor140> mở gì cũng không hiện
<vubuntor140> giúp em các bác ới
<vubuntor140> bác nào giúp em với
<vubuntor140> bác n2i
<vubuntor140> bác khanhpt
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor140> em cài compiz
<vubuntor140> rồi tích vào ô widget xong
<vubuntor140> màn hình chẳng thấy gì nữa
<vubuntor140> mở gì cũng không hiện
<vubuntor140> nó chỉ hiện ra cái computer thôi
<vubuntor140> bác n2i giúp em vơi
<vubuntor140> giờ sửa ntn hả bác?
<vubuntor140> :((
<n2i> tick vào widget nào nhể?
<vubuntor140> à
<vubuntor140> widget layer ấy bác
<vubuntor140> nó ẩn hết tất cả các cửa sổ mở ra
<vubuntor140> huhu
<n2i> chỗ nào ta?
<n2i> thực ra là ko phải mất, nhưng mà nó ẩn hết à?
<vubuntor140> vâng
<vubuntor140> nó ẩn
<vubuntor140> lúc khởi động lại
<vubuntor140> nó hiện ra
<vubuntor140> đây
<vubuntor140> rồi nó mất lại
<vubuntor140> hình đây bác
<vubuntor140> http://seogadget.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/compiz-settings-manager.gif
<vubuntor140> đó
<vubuntor140> ở phần desktop ấy
<vubuntor140> cái widget layer
<vubuntor140> em nghĩ là thời tiết
<vubuntor140> ai ngờ nó mất hết
<vubuntor140> giờ muốn làm gì cũng k được
<vubuntor140> huhu
<vubuntor140> bác n2i có biết không
<vubuntor140> chỉ cho em đi
<n2i> chịu đới
<vubuntor140> bác cũng chịu hả
<vubuntor140> thế lại phải cài lại ubun hả bác
<n2i> mình cũng tích, mà có sao đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor140> sao k
<vubuntor140> em tích xong
<vubuntor140> close cái
<chieu_dalat> ping ubuntuER
<chieu_dalat> :-b
<n2i> ấn F9 thử coi
<vubuntor140> nó ẩn hết tất cả
<vubuntor140> f9 ấy hả
<n2i> cái đó để fade thôi mà
<vubuntor140> chờ em xí
<n2i> uhm
<chieu_dalat> nham`
<vubuntor140> hix
<vubuntor140> vâng
<chieu_dalat> ping www.ubuntuER.org
<vubuntor140> em chạy qua bên kia
<n2i> nút mặc định của nó
<vubuntor140> chứ đang ở win
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor140> huhu
<vubuntor140> bên kia có thấy gì đâu
<vubuntor140> tức quá
<vubuntor140> chờ em xí nhé
<n2i> chieu_dalat: ố, cái zề đóa?
<chieu_dalat> có bác nào xài mysql query browser cho hỏi xài dòng lệnh trong đó là thế nào nhỉ ?
 * n2i nheo mắt nhớ nhớ..
<chieu_dalat> t vào MySQL console Text nó hiện ra mysql >
<n2i> hình như có cái khung để nhập lệnh mà
<chieu_dalat> gõ trong đó không hiểu :|
<n2i> kiếm tut về nó đi
<n2i> không thì đọc docs hay wiki của nó
<nobawk> trong đó là các lệnh sql
<vubuntor417> haha
<vubuntor417> sướng quá
<vubuntor417> thansk bác n2i nhé
<vubuntor417> em sửa được rồi
<vubuntor417> hehe
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor417> mà cái ấy để làm gì hả bác
<vubuntor417> đang ở ubuntu
<vubuntor417> widget layer ấy
<vubuntor417> e nhìn kĩ
<vubuntor417> thấy nó có cái hình
<n2i> đại khái là làm tối đi
<vubuntor417> 70c
<vubuntor417> hả
<vubuntor417> làm tối đi làm gì hả bác
<vubuntor417> may mà mất công làm lại ấy
<vubuntor417> hihi
<vubuntor417> thank bác cái
<n2i> chuyển sang thẻ thứ 3 của cái đó
<n2i> kéo cái thanh thứ 2 xuống hết đi :D
<n2i> rồi ấn f9 coi
<vubuntor417> à
<vubuntor417> hiểu rồi
<vubuntor417> nó làm cái màn hình tối thui
<vubuntor417> hehe
<n2i> của mình cho xuống 10 :D
<vubuntor417> giờ biết rồi
<vubuntor417> bác cho xuống 10 làm gì
<n2i> tối!
<vubuntor417> haha
<vubuntor417> em cứ để thế thôi
<vubuntor417> à
<vubuntor294> alo
<vubuntor294> host Æ¡i
<n2i> tối đến bao giờ đi ngủ là cho nó tối hết lại
<vubuntor417> bác có cái gatget nào đẹp đẹp k?
<vubuntor417> gioosg bên win 7 ấy
<vubuntor294> em cài vsftpd xong
<vubuntor417> bên này em cũng làm
<vubuntor417> mà có mấy cái nó không mượt
<vubuntor294> lúc login nó báo lỗi
 * n2i hem xài gad với get chi cả
<vubuntor417> à
<vubuntor417> hihi
<vubuntor417> vâng
<vubuntor294> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<vubuntor417> thanks bác cái nữa
<vubuntor417> bibi bác nhé
<vubuntor417> có gì em hỏi sau
<vubuntor294> n2i ơi jup e với
<vubuntor294> ai jup em voiiiiiiiii
 * n2i hem rõ vụ này thật
<n2i> nhớ có lần config, xài ok cả, mấy tháng rồi :P
<chieu_dalat> ping MySQLer.org
<vubuntor209> ai cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor209> mình khôi phục lại cái grub thì bị mất cái windows
<vubuntor209> làm sao bây giờ?
<n2i> mới cài lại grub sao?
<n2i> update-grub chÆ°a?
<vubuntor209> rồi
<vubuntor209> mình cáif ubuntu
<vubuntor209> rồi cài win7
<vubuntor209> bị mất ubuntu
<chieu_dalat> à có document rồi :)) há há
<vubuntor209> đi khôi phục grub thì bị mất win 7
<chieu_dalat> vào đây học được nhiều thứ hơn là "kỹ thuật" :D hè hè
<chieu_dalat> thanks các bác :D
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> khôi phục thế nào mà nó không thấy win7 mới hài
<vubuntor209> mọi lần làm thì thấy đc
<vubuntor209> không hiểu sao lần này ko thấy
<n2i> trên forum có thớt hướng dẫn vụ này rồi thì phải
<vubuntor209> lúc chạy lệnh $chroot /mnt update-grub  thấy báo lỗi tưởng bình thường
<vubuntor209> nhưng ko ngờ giờ mất win :(
<n2i> lỗi gì?
<nobawk> còn truy cập đc phân vùng windows ko?
<vubuntor209> còn
<vubuntor209> nhưng lỗi thì ko để ý
<vubuntor209> và cũng ko nhớ đc lun
<nobawk> ờ, thế thì làm đúng hướng dẫn là sẽ đc thôi
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot`> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor209> uh
<vubuntor209> để mình thử xem
 * n2i làm mấy lần có thấy vấn đề gì đâu nhỉ :-/
<n2i> cứ cài nó vào mbr rồi update: done!
<nobawk> chắc các bạn ấy ko đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng :3
<nobawk> mình làm cái gì cũng phải đọc đi đọc lại chục lần google 15 lần nữa mới xong :3
<n2i> :D em thì lười hơn nhiều :(!
<v0ld3m0rt248> hờ mình chắc đọc khoảng 10 lần, còn 5 lần đọc lại để kiểm tra :))
<vubuntor209> ai copy cho mình file grub.cffg với
<vubuntor209> mình muốn thử xem sao
<n2i> :P có giống nhau đâu
<n2i> à mà có khi giống
<n2i> mình cũng có win 7
<vubuntor209> ub
<vubuntor209> vậy copy mình với
<n2i> vubuntor209: để làm gì? http://pastebin.com/K073bFY7
<bksupybot`> Title: [Bash] # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor770> n2i: Thanks nhé
<vubuntor770> mình lấy lại đc win rồi
<vubuntor770> :D
<n2i> tóm lại là lỗi gì thế?
<vubuntor770> n2i: Ko bít
<vubuntor770> :D
<vubuntor770> chắc lúc update grub nó ko kiếm đc cái win 7
<n2i> thế là đi thay grub.cfg => ok? hài nhỉ
<vubuntor770> nên mình kiếm hộ nó thôi
<vubuntor770> :D
<chieu_5h_dalat> ủn ỉn ủn ỉn mài khôn lắm cơ thằng ngu <chieu_5h_dalat> à
<chieu_5h_dalat> :)) fix được rồi =))
<chieu_5h_dalat> đã đã
<chieu_5h_dalat> trước tiên á mài phải mysql> create table employee; nó
<chieu_5h_dalat> sau đó mài phải mysql> use employee; nó
<chieu_5h_dalat> rồi cuối cùng mài mới mysql> create table employee (id int not null auto_increment primary key, ...gì gì nó được
<chieu_5h_dalat> =))
<vubuntor150> anh oi giup em voi
<vubuntor150> anh chi cho em cach dung cai phan mem OpenShot voi
<vubuntor150> em dang can lam anh oi!
<vubuntor150> em làm xong hết rồi mà chẳng biết tạo video!
<vubuntor150> em chỉnh nhạc trong video! làm gì để có video ra các anh!
<vubuntor150> anh Æ¡i!
<CoconutCrab> chwua xài bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor150> the co ai biet thi chi em voi!
<vubuntor150> em lai li cac anh ady!
<n2i> :P
 * n2i cũng chưa xài bao giờ, nhưng mà chắc cũng giống những cái khác
<n2i> đại khái là excport hay gì đới
<vubuntor150> vang em lam thu ma chang co tieng gi ca
<vubuntor150> lam di lam lai, ma mai chang co tieng sau khi Ẽport
<n2i> lên google và đọc vài bài hướng dẫn chỉnh sửa video đi
<vubuntor150> vang!
<vubuntor682> bác n2i biết cách sử dụng remote trong ubuntu không chỉ cho em với
<vubuntor682> remote để nghe nhạc ấy
<vubuntor682> hihi
<vubuntor682> máy em hp có điều khiển từ xa
 * n2i mù khoản này
<vubuntor682> ui
<vubuntor682> tiếc thật
<nobawk> remote để nghe nhạc như nào?
<vubuntor682> máy có mấy chức năng mà k dungf được
<vubuntor682> à
<nobawk> điều khiển máy tính từ xa = cái điều khiển kia ấy gì
<n2i> xài smbs thử
<vubuntor682> vâng
<n2i> xmbs
<n2i> xsmb
<vubuntor682> xsmb hả bác
<n2i> hay cái gì không nhớ rõ nữa
<n2i> cái media center cho ubuntu ấy
<n2i> .g xbms media center
<vubuntor682> vụ này hơi khó
<vubuntor682> em tìm tỏng center lân spm mà k có cái này
<nobawk> model nào?
<vubuntor682> đó bác
<vubuntor682> hp dv4 1400
<nobawk> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/hp/DV4-1125NR
<vubuntor682> oh
<vubuntor682> cái này nó hướng dẫn làm gì đaya bác
<vubuntor682> hihi
<n2i> vubuntor682: thấy có video nó xài wii với xbms cơ mà
<nobawk> config
<vubuntor682> ui
<vubuntor682> bác nói kĩ hơn tí xíu đi
<vubuntor682> em mới ubuntu được mấy tháng
<vubuntor682> gặp cái config  này k hiểu gì
<vubuntor682> hihi
<nobawk> tự vô trang đó mà đọc đi
<vubuntor682> vâng
<vubuntor682> chờ em xí
<vubuntor682> thanks bác nhé
<n2i> xkbcomp are not fatal ...;. khi startx
<n2i> cái này là sao nhỉ anh nobawk?
<nobawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897241
<bksupybot`> Title: [ubuntu] HP remote control help - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> n2i: chả biết :3
<vubuntor682> cái trang sau nó hướng dẫn rõ hơn
<vubuntor682> haha
<vubuntor682> hi
<vubuntor682> hóa ra bác nobawk lại cao thủ hơn bác n2i à
<vubuntor682> hihi
<vubuntor682> thích quá
<vubuntor682> làm sao được như các bác nhỉ
<n2i> tất nhiên :D
<n2i> sn nobawk mà!
<vubuntor682> vậy bác nobawk biết cái vụ bảo mật dấu vân tay nữa khong cho em biết với
<vubuntor682> e tìm mà tỏng 4rum chỉ có dòng hỗ trỡ ibm gì đó mới đùng được
<n2i> sao ko google trước nhỉ?
<vubuntor682> của em mới nên không cài
<vubuntor682> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor682> em tìm rồi bác n2i à
<nobawk> vubuntor682: ko có driver thì khóc
<vubuntor639> bác n2i ơi
<n2i> oát?
<vubuntor639> máy sau khi cài gói phần mêm xong nó báo là firmware -b34 -install là sao bác?
<vubuntor639> em toàn gặp lỗi ấy thôi
 * n2i bật quạt thì lạnh, không bật quạt thì nóng
<n2i> cài gói phần mềm?
<vubuntor639> sao hả bác n2i
<vubuntor639> vâng
<vubuntor639> em cứ cài là nó báo
<n2i> bất kể gói gì?
<vubuntor639> cài xong hoàn chỉnh ấy
<vubuntor639> chứ k phải k cài được
<vubuntor639> gỡ ra xong cũng báo lỗi ấy
<n2i> cho coi nguyên văn cái thông báo ấy thế nào đi
<vubuntor639> vâng
<vubuntor639> chờ em xi
<vubuntor639> bác n2i
<vubuntor639> ảnh này bác
<vubuntor639> http://img30.mediafire.com/db212c9d6c029a6b2fde7108a48f8aea325b50946fe19a93cfc83b62f6f329976g.jpg
<vubuntor639> đó
<vubuntor639> hi
<vubuntor639> bác chú ý cái thông báo erro ấy
<_Tux_> Windows ngon thật
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor639> hả?
<vubuntor639> bác tux nói gì thế?
<vubuntor639> lol là gì?
<vubuntor639> sao bác n2i
<n2i> từ từ nào
<n2i> mình đã xem gì đâu :D
<vubuntor639> à vâng
<vubuntor639> hii
<vubuntor639> bác xem cho e biết cái à
<vubuntor639> chứ nóng ruột
<vubuntor639> hihi
<n2i> coi lại trong synaptic coi có gói đó hem?
<vubuntor639> chờ em xi
<vubuntor639> vâng
<vubuntor639> à
<vubuntor639> khoan đã
<vubuntor639> ý bác hỏi là cái gói đó đã có trong synaptic chưa ấy hả
<n2i> nó biểu không súp pọt cái PCI gì của cậu kìa
<n2i> cái đó có trong đó hem?
<vubuntor639> hay là cais firmwave hả bác?
<n2i> firmware à, có không nhỉ
<n2i> hem phải
<n2i> check mớ driver xem sao
<vubuntor639> à
<vubuntor639> e chụp hình cho bác nhé
<_Tux_> vubuntor639: khen Windows ngon thui
<n2i> vubuntor639: đang xài máy gì thế?
<n2i> .g To Blossom Blue
<n2i> vubuntor639: check xem cái gói mang tên firmware ấy có không?
<n2i> cái gì mà làm 2 panel chồng lên nhau vậy :D
<vubuntor558> hixx
<vubuntor558> đang hay thì bị sụt mạng
<vubuntor558> tức quá
<vubuntor558> tiếp đi bác n2i
<vubuntor558> bách chỉ em cách check driver đi
<vubuntor558> à
<vubuntor558> e chụp cho bác cái ảnh
<vubuntor558> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/78a104429b8a4eac32665983e79be4e79552e8cf8063ba36a68796141eaf682f6g.jpg
<vubuntor558> đó
<n2i> sudo apt-get autoremove xem sao
<vubuntor558> driver firmware đầy đủ mà
<n2i> nhanh lên
<vubuntor558> mà sao cái trên lại có hình sao hả bác
<n2i> lo là thửa chứ, đủ không đâu :D
<n2i> có thể cài thừa gói này? o_0
<vubuntor558> hả
<vubuntor558> thừa hả bác
<vubuntor558> hix
<vubuntor558> em chạy xong lệnh rồi
<vubuntor558> sudo apt-get autoremove
<n2i> nó báo gì hem?
<vubuntor558> Errors were encountered while processing:  firmware-b43-installer
<vubuntor558> vẫn có lỗi ấy
<vubuntor558> không bác
<vubuntor558> nó gỡ ra một số thứ
<n2i> vậy bật synaptic lên, chọn cái nút status ấy, check đoạn brocken xem đi
<vubuntor558> Errors were encountered while processing:  firmware-b43-installer
<vubuntor558> đó
<n2i> gỡ nó ra
<vubuntor558> vẫn có dòng lỗi ấy
<vubuntor558> vâng
<n2i> thấy chưa?
<vubuntor558> em không thấy brocken
<vubuntor558> đang tìm bác à
<vubuntor558> không có thật ấy
<n2i> thế thì sudo apt-get remove firmware-b43-installer
<vubuntor558> chờ em
<vubuntor558> hi
<vubuntor558> vâng
<vubuntor558> ok
<vubuntor558> đã xong
<n2i> vâng dạ gì, làm đi rồi báo kết quả thôi
<n2i> nó biểu gì?
<vubuntor558> e thử cái nhé
<vubuntor558> k biểu gì hết
<vubuntor558> tức là thành công
<vubuntor558> hihi
<n2i> nó chạy xong à?
<vubuntor558> à ha
<vubuntor558> hihi
<vubuntor558> gỡ chương trình ra k còn lõio nữa rồi
<vubuntor558> mà cái này là bị gì ấy bác?
<n2i> cái zề?
<n2i> cười nói hoài
<vubuntor558> hi
<vubuntor558> tính em vui mà
<vubuntor558> cài firmware ấy
<n2i> vậy là okay?
<vubuntor558> nó thừa hả bá?
<n2i> chú nói nhiều quá :D làm chậm tiến độ
<vubuntor558> vâng
<vubuntor558> ok
<vubuntor558> à
<vubuntor558> tại e hiểu các bác
<vubuntor558> bày cho anh em nhiều
<vubuntor558> đôi người không nói kĩ
<vubuntor558> các bác lại hay bực mình lắm
<vubuntor558> nên em nói kĩ
<vubuntor558> :)
<n2i> uh huh
<vubuntor558> à
<vubuntor558> cái PCI bác có biết không
<vubuntor558> bác lúc nãy bảo thiếu ấy
<n2i> thiếu hoặc thừa
<vubuntor558> ui
<vubuntor558> lại thừa à bác
<vubuntor558> hay nhỉ
<vubuntor558> em khoái dùng ubuntu lắm rồi
<vubuntor558> hay quá
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> chỉnh lại cái desktop tí đi, lòe loẹt lắm, kẻo hư mắt
<vubuntor558> vâng
<vubuntor558> tại có cái hình nên
<vubuntor558> nen xanh cùng xanh
<vubuntor558> tông xịt tông
<vubuntor558> hihi
<n2i> cho coi cái hình nền nào, có vẻ giống chụp cái bụi nào ấy nhỉ? chắc là *** với em nào nên chụp làm kỷ niệm hở? :D
<vubuntor558> ha
<vubuntor558> cho bác xem
<vubuntor558> bác n2i
<vubuntor558> hihi
<vubuntor558> của bác đây
<vubuntor558> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/2676407717dc01909d2c9cc7a2b89656cc5f88d0eac2403afd51c34008803ded6g.jpg
<vubuntor558> hình desktop của em
<n2i> làm gì mà những 5 cái workspace thế?
<vubuntor558> à
<n2i> à há
<vubuntor558> e làm cho nó đẹp mà
<vubuntor558> có sao k bác
<n2i> mình đoán gần đúng
<vubuntor558> ???????????
<n2i> thật ra là đúng
<n2i> *** với em nào đóa? :D
<n2i> desktop thế nó lấy nhiêu RAM?
<vubuntor558> em xem đã nhé
<vubuntor558> à
<vubuntor558> mà thỗi
<vubuntor558> win 7 nó còn k dùng tới ram em mà
<vubuntor558> hihi
<vubuntor558> 3GB ram bác à
<vubuntor558> win 7 có lúc nào nó lên hơn 1,5GB đâu
<vubuntor558> hi
<vubuntor558> nên hoành tráng tí
 * n2i thấy vubuntor vào đây toàn đại gia @@
<vubuntor558> ui
<vubuntor558> hihi
<n2i> vậy thì làm đẹp theo kiểu khác đi
<dangkhoa12> n2i :em khong dai gia me
<n2i> kiểu này chỉ tốn RAM chứ không đẹp
<vubuntor558> à
<vubuntor558> vâng
 * n2i phủi phủi bụi trên con lap sắp thành lap "cụ"
<vubuntor558> tại em mới học compiz xong
<vubuntor558> nên chưa biết cách làm lắm
<n2i> ảnh nền là ảnh ai thế?
<vubuntor558> à
<n2i> có nguyên cái ảnh của con bé hem?
<vubuntor558> hi
<vubuntor558> bác tự hiểu
<vubuntor558> có chứ
<n2i> mình xin được hem?
<vubuntor558> hơ hơ
<vubuntor558> bác xin làm gì
<n2i> hình như là hem được roài
<vubuntor558> :))
<vubuntor558> của em
<n2i> của em?
<n2i> sao lại là của em được?
<vubuntor558> vâng
<vubuntor558> của em
<n2i> là con trai mà
<n2i> hình đó con gái chứ bộ :P
<vubuntor558> ớ
<vubuntor558> thì đó là con gái
<vubuntor558> em là con trai
<vubuntor558> sao bác
<n2i> à
<n2i> hiểu
<n2i> thoai, thế thì hem xin xỏ zề nữa, muốn lấy cái đôi răng khểnh về ngắm thôi
<daovanhoi> haha
<daovanhoi> răng khểnh hả
<daovanhoi> bác lên mạng
<daovanhoi> thiếu gì chứ
<daovanhoi> :)
<daovanhoi> mà công nhận ngắm đi ngắm lại duyên thật
<daovanhoi> hehe
<n2i> răng còn với khuôn mặt nữa chứ
<daovanhoi> hả
<daovanhoi> bác nói thế thì lấy đại người cho rồi
<daovanhoi> còn giả lấy răng với cọ
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> kinh bác n2i thật
<n2i> lol
<n2i> được cái mặt thì người nữ chứ :D
<n2i> người thì còn tính nết nữa chứ :D
<n2i> vv..vv..
<daovanhoi> =))
<daovanhoi> a
<daovanhoi> cái này them em thì chấm được 8 điểm ấy
<daovanhoi> hi
<n2i> daovanhoi: hi! lâu ngày nhỉ!
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> đúng là fsck U nhỉ!
<daovanhoi> e vẫn lên forum mà
<daovanhoi> chỉ k hiện tên thôi
 * n2i ít lên forum
<daovanhoi> vẫn nhớ cái ổ cứng 500GB
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> vẫn lên mà
<n2i> thế mà ếu nói sớm, làm vật vã mãi
<daovanhoi> lúc nào mà cứ hihi
<daovanhoi> rồi huhu
<n2i> đang xài cái hdd đó hả?
<daovanhoi> rồi haha
<daovanhoi> là em
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> chú nói nhiều quá :D
<daovanhoi> tại hôm bữa
<daovanhoi> em biết bệnh
<daovanhoi> chia ổ cứng nhoe nhoét
<daovanhoi> nên nó k nhân'
<daovanhoi> format
<daovanhoi> làm lại
<daovanhoi> ok con gà đen
<n2i> ghớm, làm hình ghệ ngay trên desktop không hãi hả? :D
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> chỉ tiêu e là yêu là cưới
<daovanhoi> mà yêu chỉ 1 người
<daovanhoi> hãi gì
<daovanhoi> có tán tỉnh ai nữa mà sợ
<daovanhoi> heh
<daovanhoi> nói thật
<daovanhoi> cũng ngưỡg mỗ
<n2i> hãi là hãi nó ám ảnh :D
<daovanhoi> lên lớp
<daovanhoi> giở lap ra
<daovanhoi> đứa nào nó cũng hỏi
<daovanhoi> hehe
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: <- nghe quen quen
<daovanhoi> ám gì bác
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> em đây bác tux
<n2i> _Tux_: cái chú lần trước rất kiên trì đó
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> 720GB phim HD đây
<n2i> nào là t8ax rồi thì _Tux_ giảng cho đới
<n2i> ò, 500G phim HD đấy :D
<daovanhoi> đugns đúng
<daovanhoi> 720GB
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: dùng Windows đê
<daovanhoi> haha
<daovanhoi> không
 * n2i nhớ dai như đỉa :P
<todayy> ai biet chi minh cach enable usb o virtualbox ( squezze) voi, miinh xin cam on
<daovanhoi> dùng ubuntu ha hơn
<daovanhoi> đang quản cáo ubun cho lũ bạn
<daovanhoi> đứa nào cũng tít mắt
<daovanhoi> hehe
<n2i> + quảng cáo ghệ luôn hở?
 * _Tux_ cười đểu daovanhoi 
<rmrf> todayy: đừng cài bản ose
<daovanhoi> =))
<n2i> chú làm ma két ting tốt thật :D
<daovanhoi> các bác nhớ em quá
<daovanhoi> chuyện
<daovanhoi> đứa nào cũng ham hố
<daovanhoi> em cho nào là tài liệu
<daovanhoi> phần mề
<todayy> rmrf:  mình có cài bản ose đâu
<daovanhoi> ha ha
<daovanhoi> nghiện rồi
<todayy> bản dl từ trang chủ đấy
 * _Tux_ đảm bảo đếu đứa nào đọc docs =))
<daovanhoi> rồi còn làm cho cái usb boot linux
<todayy> nó ko enable được, rmrf chỉ hộ cái
<todayy> có con Blackberry muốn cài phần  mềm mà ko dc á á
<nobawk> phím q vẫn kẹt :3
<n2i> _Tux_: http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/To-Blossom-Blue-Lake-of-Tears/IWZD9D0A.html
<bksupybot`> Title: To Blossom Blue - Lake of Tears | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<n2i> nobawk: anh coi bên dưới có gì?
<_Tux_> todayy: dùng bản ở trang chủ ấy
<rmrf> todayy: vậy bạn cài vbox addition chưa
<_Tux_> đừng xài bản OSE
<daovanhoi> ha
<daovanhoi> e lên diễn đàn
<daovanhoi> cái nào hỏi ngu ngu thì ẩn nick
<daovanhoi> không các bác chưởi
<daovanhoi> còn đôi cái em tự mò được
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> hay quá
<n2i> lol
<_Tux_> lol
<n2i> ai chưởi? :D
<todayy> cài bản ở trang chủ rồi :(, vbox cũng cài nốt mấy bạn ạ
<daovanhoi> hả
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> bac hay cáu lắm
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> lúc nào thật khó mới xuỵt nick daovanhoi
<daovanhoi> hehe
<_Tux_> todayy: vậy thì mount USB rồi xài thui :))
<todayy> _Tux_:  như nào vậy bạn
<daovanhoi> túm lại cũng quản cáo cho được gần 6 đứa dùng ubuntu rồi
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> bác nào cũng nhiệt tình
<_Tux_> todayy: thì vào muc Devices của máy ảo ấy
<daovanhoi> hi
<_Tux_> thấy cái devices USB -> mount
<todayy> nó hiệ, nhưng là disable rồi
<_Tux_> todayy: thêm user name vào nhóm vboxusers chưa ?
<_Tux_> gpasswd -a username
<_Tux_> thêm cả vboxusers vô nhóm usb nữa sao á
<daovanhoi> thôi
<daovanhoi> em chào cả nhà nhé
<daovanhoi> hi
<todayy> mình mở /etc/group, mục vboxusers:x:117:todayy
<daovanhoi> thanks các bác nhiều
<todayy> đúng ko tux
<daovanhoi> em học bài đây
<todayy> hix, bên ubuntu thì chỉnh dc dễ hơn
<todayy> bên debian này mình ko bit chỉnh chọt console lắm
<todayy> chỉ mình cái plss
<todayy> nhan tiện chỉ mình cách login yahoo acc trên pidgin vơqis
<n2i> login yahoo acc trên pidgin/
<n2i> ?
<n2i> account manager chọn add account là được thôi mà
<daovanhoi> hello car nhaf
<n2i> mò vào làm gì nữa?
<daovanhoi> nhớ các bác
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> em vào xem các bác nói gì trong thôi
<daovanhoi> học hỏi kinh nghiệm mà
<n2i> vậy sang bên #vnluser nữa đi
<daovanhoi> là sao bác
<kid__> daovanhoi: /j #vnluser
<daovanhoi> hii
<daovanhoi> có thấy gì đâu các bác
<kid__> :?
<kid__> :|
<kid__> daovanhoi: /join #vnluser
<daovanhoi> ?
<vubuntor820> các bạn cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor820> ko biết tại sao
<vubuntor820> tự nhiên cái nút back khi mình mở 1 folder ra
<vubuntor820> nó biến mất đâu rồi âys
<demdalat_10h> đi đến tiếng anh là gì nhỉ ?
<demdalat_10h> trong đó có 3 cách back lun mà
<vubuntor820> tức là nó bị mất cái biểu tượng đấy
<vubuntor820> mấy cái <- ^ >
<demdalat_10h> alt + <-
<vubuntor820> ko
<n2i> xem trong edit có cái edit toolbar ko?
<vubuntor820> ý mình là nó bị mất biểu tượng
<vubuntor820> bi h muốn khôi phục lại
<vubuntor820> bạn có thể hướng dẫn cụ thể đc ko
<n2i> restore gnome default config
<vubuntor820> vào đâu để restore hả bạn
<n2i> trên trang chủ ubunt-vn.org có bài viết về vụ này đấy
<n2i> cậu lên đó ngó thử
<n2i> trang chủ nhá, ko phải forum
<vubuntor820> uh
<vubuntor820> thanks bạn
<vubuntor820> vẫn ko đc bạn ơi
<vubuntor820> nó vẫn ko hiện những biểu tượng đã bị mất
<n2i> xong chÆ°a?
<vubuntor820> chạy lệnh đấy rùi
<vubuntor820> nhưng ko có thay đổi j cả
<n2i> restore xong, logout & login lại
<vubuntor820> ~~
<n2i> lệnh gì?
<n2i> nhầm, không cần logout đâu
<vubuntor820> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<vubuntor820> chạy lệnh này
<n2i> ò, không có biến chuyển gì sao?
<vubuntor820> ko
<n2i> nó báo gì không?
<vubuntor820> ko
<vubuntor820> nó chỉ bị mất ở file manager thôi
<vubuntor820> trong trình duyệt vẫn có bình thường
<n2i> trong mớ menu của nautilus ko có cái toolbar editor sao?
<vubuntor820> có
<vubuntor820> mình đã tick vào rồi nhưng ko thấy có tác dụng
<n2i> tích là sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor820> thì
<vubuntor820> khi mở Home chẳng hạn
<vubuntor820> kick vào view
<vubuntor820> nó xổ ra mấy cái
<n2i> hem có cái nào edit toolbar à?
<vubuntor820> có main toobar
<vubuntor820> đã có dấu tick vào rồi
<vubuntor820> ko có edit toolbar
 * n2i xài theme khác cho nautilus, cũng không ro nữã
<n2i> à há, 2 dấu ~ :D
<vubuntor820> haizzzzzzzz
<vubuntor280> chào mọi người, ở đây có bác nào làm về quản trị mạng và hệ thống ko ạ
<nobawk> hình như ko
<nobawk> toàn ăn ko  ngồi chat chit ko à
<vubuntor260> xin cho hoi co ai biet lenh stop hay killall gdm khong ? sao no toan bao no process found
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor260: muốn làm gì
<vubuntor260> minh muon cai driver VGA NVIDIA
<vubuntor260> luc cai no bao lafai exit x Server
<vubuntor260> tren dien dan cung co huong dan la  fai killall gdm nhung ko lam dc
<vubuntor260> help me ?
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor260: ubuntu mấy
<vubuntor260> 10.04
<zj3t3mju> !find nvidia lucid
<vubuntor260> de xem
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor260: cài gói nvidia-current là xong
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor260: hoặc vào cái hardware gì đấy trong system, nó tự cài
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor260: còn muốn cài = gói tải trên mạng thì tắt X = lệnh sudo service gdm stop
<vubuntor260> co thu vao addition drive cai roi
<vubuntor260> cai xong vao lai ubuntu ko duoc
<vubuntor260> chi vao command line
<vubuntor908> n2i:oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor908> minh co 2 thanh panel gio em bo thanh o duoi di
<vubuntor908> alo anh co ranh khong ha
<vubuntor908> may anh nao ranh ho tro em voi
<n2i> bỏ rồi thì sao?
<vubuntor908> gio em muon la thanh phia tren no se hien nhung cua so ma em mo ra luon
<vubuntor908> ví dụ em mở firefox
<n2i> chuột phải vào panel đó, chọn add to panel, chọ window(s) list
<vubuntor908> mà hoi cái nữa là fonts
<boss14420> Cho em hỏi cách sử dụng lsattr, chattr trên ReiserFS, nó báo lỗi: lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor908> khi em copy fonts của win vào U thì font đó sử dụng cho openoffice khong hay cho tat cả luon
<n2i> cho xin tiếng việt đi cậu
<n2i> cho tất cả
<n2i> copy vào ~/.fonts hoặc /usr/share/fonts
<vubuntor908> vâng
<vubuntor908> em dùng tiếng việt fonts unicode đó anh
<n2i> trong U thì thiếu gì font unicode nhỉ?
<vubuntor908> mà đánh chữ kỳ quá anh thông cảm cho em
<vubuntor908> em dang ben W
<n2i> sao lại kỳ?
<vubuntor908> đánh chữ đó hiện kỳ thật khó đọc
<vubuntor908> mà em hiểu rồi chào anh nha
<n2i> ở đâu? trong Ubuntu á?
<vubuntor908> khuya rồi
<vubuntor908> byeeeeeeeeee
<n2i> uhm
<hidetran> Mua hua hÆ°a ha ha ha aaaaaaaaaaaa
<hidetran> Mình đã trở lại
<hidetran> và ăn hại hơn xưa
<hidetran> lmao
<n2i> xin mời /j #vnluser
<hidetran> ;))
<hidetran> '))
<hidetran> hum nay íu có người cần sụp pọt nhỷ
<n2i> khuy lắc rồi còn
<hidetran> á
<hidetran> 1h kém
<hidetran> trên U có cái screenlet đồng hồ đẹp nhỷ
<vubuntor280> :D chào bà con
<hidetran> không có nên chả biết giờ giấc ra làm seo
<hidetran> :D
<vubuntor280> ở đây có ai làm quản trị mạng và hệ thống ko vậy
<hidetran> ờ
<hidetran> mình
<hidetran> không phải
<hidetran> :D
<vubuntor280> B-)
<vubuntor280> :D
<hidetran> có n2i thì phải
<vubuntor280> n2i rốt cuộc là thần thánh phương nào :D
<hidetran> ẽm ngủ oy
<hidetran> hỏi chi rứa
<vubuntor280> hi
<vubuntor280> hem có gì
<vubuntor280> mình lên đây hóng tí thôi
<vubuntor280> dạo này chạy qua chạy lại kiếm nhân sự bên Linux
<vubuntor280> mà hiếm quá
<vubuntor280> :D
<n2i> :-/
<hidetran> ;)) à
<hidetran> hỏng rồi
<hidetran> hắn ta vào :D
<vubuntor280> :))
 * n2i quản gì mà trị, đang kiếm chỗ nào đó để bú mút đây này O_0
<hidetran> lmao
<hidetran> :))
<vubuntor280> hi, chao 2 bac
<n2i> hỏi hidetran ấy, lão có cái 4`rum mà :D
<vubuntor280> mình muốn tư vấn 1 chút
<vubuntor280> có được ko ạ
<vubuntor280> :D
<n2i> muốn tư vấn?
<n2i> tư vấn cho ai?
<hidetran> 4rùm về IT chứ có về mạng đâu giời :D
<hidetran> yep, cho ai cho ai :D
<vubuntor280> hiện cty mình đang triển khai hệ thống máy chủ web phục vụ cho nhu cầu nhiều người dùng
<hidetran> ôi lmao
<vubuntor280> mình muốn kiếm nhân sự làm về quản trị mạng và hệ thống
<vubuntor280> có đam mê và khả năng mày mò cao
<vubuntor280> :D
<hidetran> sinh viên năm 3 được không bờ rồ :D
<vubuntor280> thử vài chứ rồi nhưng thấy yếu quá
<vubuntor280> hi hi
<n2i> 2 cái này mình có cả :D
<vubuntor280> ko quan trrọng là kinh nghiệm
<hidetran> n2i
<vubuntor280> chỉ cần đam mê
<vubuntor280> :D
<hidetran> cho em ké 1 chân mí
 * n2i có thừa @@
<vubuntor280> :D
<vubuntor280> các bác cứ trêu
<vubuntor280> iem hỏi thật mờ
 * n2i nói thật mờ :D
<hidetran> bác í chỉ biết màn hinhf console thôi
<hidetran> iem còn biết tý vẽ vẽ
<hidetran> =))
<n2i> cái quan trọng là kinh nghiệm thì không thấy đề cử :D
<vubuntor280> hi hi
<vubuntor280> mình cũng nắn gân vài người kinh nghiệm rồi
<n2i> nói vậy chứ mấy việc ấy có các sn ở đây kaf
<vubuntor280> nhưng hệ thống của mình kinh nghiệm thôi chưa đủ
<n2i> *kìa
<n2i> nhưng giờ họ đi ngủ rồi :D
<hidetran> ;))
<vubuntor280> hẹ hẹ
<vubuntor280> có thức tầm này
<hidetran> bên mình là gì thế 280 :D
<vubuntor280> thì cũng tới 99% đam mê
<vubuntor280> và 1% do mất ngủ
<vubuntor280> =))
<hidetran> mất ngủ thì xem JAV
<vubuntor280> :x
<n2i> lol
<hidetran> nhưng mà không mất ngủ thì -> đam mê :D
<hidetran> lol
<hidetran> khổ
<hidetran> mai học mà không ngủ được
<hidetran> mới lên chém gió
<n2i> mất ngủ thì nằm vật vờ o_0
<hidetran> lmao
<hidetran> tự nhiên thèm phở gà
<n2i> cậu kia đi đâu rôi?
<hidetran> chả bít được
<n2i> anh/chú/bác chứ nhỉ :D
<hidetran> chắc lại loay hoay rồi out rồi cũng nên :D
<hidetran> bên tuyển dụng, chắc phải gọi bằng anh :D
<n2i> chÆ°a
<hidetran> à vẫn còn kìa
<hidetran> nhưng mà chắc vẫn đang ở tab khác :D
<n2i> không ngờ /home mà minh cho những 6G :P
<hidetran> :))
<n2i> hài thật, pidgin nó đánh đồng nick của ông bên Y!M với bên IRC này kìa
<hidetran> ô
<hidetran> tôi vào bằng Pig ma
<hidetran> :D
<hidetran> đỡ phải bật firefox
<hidetran> D:
<n2i> haizz. các sn đã đi ngủ hết
<hidetran> home lúc cài hay bi giờ
<n2i> tức là phân vùng /home ấy
<hidetran> à
 * n2i nghèo hdd mà, giờ nhìn lại thấy thế là nhiều rồi :D
<hidetran> của mình 10G lận
<hidetran> cả phân vùng cho Ubuntu là 30 G mà
<hidetran> nhà có điều kiện mà
<n2i> ò, lên đây toàn thấy đại gia, nhất là lứa sau, nào là i3, i5, hdd thì 320 rồi 500 @@
<n2i> VGA nào là ATI rồi thì NVIDIA. lên kêu không có driver tùm lum :D
<hidetran> =))
<hidetran> toàn xài hàng độc mà chả vậy
 * n2i nhìn lại con lap sắp thành lap "cụ" của mình
 * hidetran In teo P6200 . card In teo Hát Đê 320 G
<hidetran> trước lỗi cái driver màn hình
<hidetran> sau cũng ồ kế hết lên cả
<hidetran> :D
 * n2i không dám post lên đâu :(
<hidetran> lên đời đy
<hidetran> nhà có điều kiện í mà :D
<n2i> :P
<n2i> vubuntor280: ping!
<hidetran> lmao :D
<n2i> hay là ngủ gục trên bàn phím rồi ta?
<hidetran> maybe
<hidetran> à à n2i này
<hidetran> nếu quản trị hệ thống về unix
<hidetran> cần chú ý tới điều gì
<hidetran> thôi
<hidetran> clear
<hidetran> mềnh đi ngủ không mai không đy học được
<n2i> đi but not đy
<hidetran> :D
<hidetran> ờ thì đi
<n2i> bật quạt thì lạnh, không bật quạt thì nóng khỏi rên
<hidetran> đệu mệ
<hidetran> trên này đang chết rét đây
<ignotusp> tất cả ngủ hết rồi à? :)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-16
<vubuntor476> chao moi nguoi, minh can ho tro format o cung de cai ubuntu
<n2i> mời trình bày tiếp
<vubuntor476> hien may minh co 2 o cung chay sata
<vubuntor476> o cung thu nhat minh cai win xp
<vubuntor476> va mot phan vung mo rong de chua DATA
<vubuntor476> o cung thu 2 minh cung co 2 phan vung nhu vay
<vubuntor476> minh muon cai ubuntu tren o cung thu 2
<vubuntor476> minh da thu format phan vung tren o cung thu 2 nhu sau
<vubuntor476> vi truoc day co 30gb de chay xp
<vubuntor476> nay minh format 30 gb do
<vubuntor476> tao thanh 2 phan ext 4 va swap
<vubuntor476> nhung cai ubuntu khong dc
<vubuntor476> minh cai ubuntu 10.
<n2i> tại sao không được?
<vubuntor476> no bao co loi gi do ma minh quen mat
<n2i> 10.? vậy cậu?
<vubuntor476> minh vua down ban do tren trang chinh cua ubuntu
<n2i> không cài được?
<vubuntor476> noi chung  la o cung so 2 minh format phan vung primary cua hdh xp do
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor476> nhu vay co bi loi gi khi cai ubuntu khong vay ban
<vubuntor476> tai minh thay tren mang toan la huong dan tao phan vung moi tu phan vung EXtended
<n2i> chắc là không mà
<n2i> đâu cần thiết đâu
<vubuntor476> bay gio minh chuan bi dung acronic
<vubuntor476> format lai lan nua
<n2i> chỉ đơn giản có đủ 2 phân vùng cho U thôi
<n2i> thôi thôi
<n2i> không xài cái đó :D
<vubuntor476> ha
<vubuntor476> ok
<n2i> boot cái ubuntu livecd lên
<vubuntor476> minh chua lam gi het
<vubuntor476> minh mo len va thay
<n2i> rồi xài gparted để phân vùng
<vubuntor476> ok
<vubuntor476> nhung ma bay gio cai win xp tren o dia 1 no khong chay luon roi
<vubuntor476> minh tinh BACK UP lai
<n2i> tại sao không chạy?
<vubuntor476> hay cai ubuntu truoc roi back lai sau
<n2i> không boot vào được hay là không chạy được?
<vubuntor476> khong boot dc winxp nua
<vubuntor476> doi 1 chut no thong bao
<n2i> chắc tại ghi đè mbr rồi
<vubuntor476> minh danh cho ban kim tra thu
<n2i> boot lên thì thấy gì vậy cậu?
<vubuntor476> windows cuold not start because the following file is missing or corrupt
<vubuntor476> <window root> \system32\hal.dll
<vubuntor476> please re-install a copy of the above file
<n2i> á, lại thiếu cái file đó
<n2i> lần trước mình cũng bị, không nhớ fix sao nữa :-/
<vubuntor476> vay minh back up win xp truoc roi xai sau ha ban
<vubuntor476> roi cai ubuntu sau ha ban
<vubuntor476> cai ubuntu tren phan vung primary cung khong sao phai khong
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> cài đâu cũng được mà
<vubuntor476> o
<n2i> backup XP trước hay sau cũng không quan trọng
<n2i> nhưng khuyên là trước
<vubuntor476> vay bay gio minh cai ubuntu truoc vay
<n2i> nếu mà backup win sau thì lại phải làm thêm đôi việc đó
<n2i> vậy nên khuyên backup win trước
<vubuntor476> ok
<n2i> ý cậu là ghost phải không?
<vubuntor476> dung roi
<vubuntor476> ban oi
<vubuntor476> phan BOOT LOADER
<vubuntor476> trong khi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor476> minh chon la o nao vy
<vubuntor476> O 1 chua win xp hay O 2 chay ubuntu se cai vay
<n2i> sda hay sdb chi đó cũng được
<n2i> táng thẳng vào mbr :P
<vubuntor476> may cai do la qua mih van chua hieu
<vubuntor476> tai minh co 2 o CUng
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor476> nen khi bam vao xem muc chon BOOT LOADER
<vubuntor476> no lai hien ra 2 o dia
<vubuntor476> va mot dong phan vung
<n2i> cài vào sda hay sdb đó là được
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor476> sdb tren o dia 2 minh se cai ubuntu phai khong ban
<n2i> phải coi cái hdd ubuntu được cài lên là cái nào đã, sda hay sdb ó
<n2i> *í
<n2i> chắc là sdb
<vubuntor476> ok
<vubuntor476> chac hom qua
<vubuntor476> minh chon tren phan vung  cua xp
<vubuntor476> nen no lam mat cai hal.dll
<n2i> cái đó ở tận trong system32 cơ mà
<n2i> cũng không hiểu sao nữa, lần trước cũng bị, hem nhớ fix sao :D
<n2i> nhét đĩa Ubuntu vào, boot lên, nhìn sang phân vùng của XP nếu thấy mấy file bootloader của XP còn đó thì cũng chưa vội ghost lại
<vubuntor295> hi
<n2i> 3
<vubuntor295> chao ban
<vubuntor295> giup minh nhe
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor295> minh cai ubuntu
<vubuntor295> co moi 2 kho
<vubuntor295> thieu vai kho,ma khong nho ten no
<n2i> mọi người rất sẵn sàng giúp nếu được, nên cạu cứ trình bày
<vubuntor295> ban cho minh list kho nha
<vubuntor295> thank
<n2i> thiếu vài kho là sao?
<n2i> repo?
<n2i> chỉnh trong software-properties-gtk đó cậu
<vubuntor476> n2i cho minh hoi cau ngoai le chut, cha la moi down va ghi ra hiren boot 12.0
<vubuntor476> minh khong biet vao GHOST cho nao ca
<nobawk> vào software source tích hết vào là xong
<vubuntor295> nhung minh khong biet list kho
<n2i> không thì chỉnh trong source.list đó cậu
<vubuntor295> co moi 2 kho
<nobawk> dùng ubuntu thì vất ghost đi
<vubuntor295> co moi 2 cai
<nobawk> cần gì hirent boot
<vubuntor295> dau con cai nao dau ma tick
<nobawk> tích cái chỗ multiver
<vubuntor295> thi cho minh ten de minh them vo nao
<nobawk> univer
<nobawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor295> a'
<n2i> vubuntor476: cái chỗ dos command thì phải
<nobawk> cần gì phải thêm nữa
<n2i> chọn cái partition gì đóa, số 2 :-/ và chọn ghost
<n2i> nếu không rõ thì cũng không cần thiết ghost đâu
<daovanhoi> hello
<nobawk> dùng ubuntu thì vất ghost đi
<daovanhoi> hehe
<nobawk> vất hirent boot đi
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<n2i> nobawk: vubuntor476 có 2 hdd giờ muốn cài ubuntu lên hdd thứ 2
<nobawk> hirent boot lởm ý mờ
<n2i> yeah! :D
<n2i> daovanhoi: oát?
<vubuntor295> multiver?
<nobawk> thì có sao đâu
<daovanhoi> sáng ni khỏe không bác?
<nobawk> vubuntor295: cần mấy cái repo mặc định là đủ rồi
<nobawk> add linh tinh nó banh hệ thống
<nobawk> đừng kêu
<n2i> không khỏe lắm
<n2i> hồi đêm ngủ muộn bật quạt lên khỏi muỗi
<n2i> tầm gần sáng nó lạnh, thế là không ngủ được
 * n2i có mỗi cái chăn mỏng :P
<daovanhoi> haha
<daovanhoi> ai bảo bác bật
<daovanhoi> mà đà nặng răng mà lạnh chơ?
<n2i> muỗi ghê bỏ xừ :D
<n2i> ban ngày thì nóng thật
<n2i> nóng quá ấy chứ thật gì
<n2i> qua bên kia nc
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk thích nóng
<vubuntor295> mac dinh la canonical.com
<vubuntor295> toi muon cai unikey con chang co
<vubuntor295> co moi cai canonica va cononica sourcode?
<n2i> ủa, lôi đâu ra cái canonical.com ấy nhở?
<vubuntor295> cai font chang co
<vubuntor295> anh em cho cai ten list coi
<vubuntor295> lang nhang hoai
<vubuntor755> hello
<vubuntor755> minh dang hoc cai u, nhung cai xong k co am thanh
<vubuntor755> minh moi dung may tinh, chua dung u bao h, cac ban chi giup minh
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: mở terminal
<_Tux_> gõ alsamixer
<_Tux_> rồi kéo cái vol lên
<n2i> có khi đang thiếu codec cũng nên :P
<vubuntor755> minh dang vao day bang win, bạn cho minh xiu quay lai U nh
<n2i> vubuntor755: còn đó không?
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor444> ban oi vao terminal go gi ay nhi?
<vubuntor444> ban lam nhac lai cho minh
<n2i> không có tiếng? hay không chơi được nhạc?
<n2i> alsamixer
<vubuntor444> k co tieng gi ban a
<vubuntor444> roi da co
<vubuntor444> minh muon dieu chinh am thanh no bao la Waiting for sound system to respond
<vubuntor444> phai lam sao ban
<vubuntor444> am thanh qua nho
<vubuntor444> no cu do ra the
<vubuntor444> n2i: ban chi minh voi
<vubuntor444> lai cam roi
<n2i> card audio gì thế cậu?
<n2i> chạy cái lệnh hồi nãy rồi, kéo lên hết rồi?
<n2i> à mà không đoán được, ko thấy thì chịu
<vubuntor444> minh dau co biet gi ve may tinh
<vubuntor444> h minh tat terminal nos bao nhu nay ne There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it
<vubuntor444> chay lenh alsamixer keo het len roi
<vubuntor444> a maf hom qua luc mois cai xong la co am thanh do ban
<vubuntor444> hom nay minh bat may k thay gi keu luon
<n2i> bật terminal lên
<n2i> chạy lại cái alsamixer ấy
<n2i> không thì killall alsamixer trước đi
<n2i> để thoát ra khỏi cái đó thì ấn ESC
<vubuntor444> n2i: killall alsamixer trước đi nhu nao?
<n2i> chạy lệnh kia rồi chụp cho mình cái hình của nó, up lên www.imagesk.com
<vubuntor444> de chup up nhe
<n2i> thì chạy lệnh đó trong terminal ấy
<n2i> đã là lệnh thì cứ chạy trong terminal
<vubuntor444> n2i day ban http://www.imagesk.com/Rr4i0fKw.png
<n2i> kéo cái Master ấy lên tận cùng coi sao
<n2i> có hình cái loa ở panel mà nhỉ, chỉ cần chỉnh ở đó cũng được
<n2i> nhìn cũng thông thạo ghê mà :P
 * n2i té
<vubuntor444> cai do no bao loi moi phai hoi mo
<vubuntor444> n2i: hinh cai loa tren thanh panel no luon bao nhu vay ne Waiting for sound system to respond
<n2i> bấm vào đó chọn preferences xem sao
<vubuntor444> lam het oi
<vubuntor444> moa no
<vubuntor444> hay loa cua minh chet
<n2i> xem lại driver
<n2i> phần cứng có gì đặc biệt hem?
<vubuntor444> cha biet deck gi ve may dau ban
 * vubuntor444 dan giao duc the chat 
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> Sao giống thằng bạn mình thế nhỉ
<vubuntor444> moa nha no
<vubuntor444> thay thinh thich 1 em be toc thom xai u nen thu may mo
<vubuntor444> ai de kho vay
<n2i> :P
<n2i> vậy mà mò cho trót đi, ghé người đẹp :D
<n2i> vào hardware drivers check xem
<vubuntor476> n2i oi
<vubuntor476> minh backup roi
<vubuntor476> win xp roi
<vubuntor444> preferences-->sound
<vubuntor476> gio dang phan vung o dia 2 de cai ubunto
<n2i> :P lâu thế sao?
<vubuntor476> sang gio con nhiu viec co quan nua
<vubuntor476> gio moi ranh
<vubuntor476> heee
<vubuntor444> toan bị Waiting for sound system to respond
<vubuntor476> sao minh vao va dung GPARTED khong dc
<n2i> 444 vào đó xem cái thẻ hardware nó nói gì
<n2i> vubuntor476: không được nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor476> no Sorry, GParted closed
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor476> unespectedly
<vubuntor476> chan qua
<vubuntor476> khong biet cai gi de ma format no day
<vubuntor476> hay la vao qua trinh cai dat roi lam luon nhi
<nobawk> format cái chi?
<vubuntor476> phai noi lai tu dau roi
<vubuntor476> Minh co 2  O Cung
<vubuntor476> o thu nhat cai xp
<vubuntor476> va co them mot phan vung data
<vubuntor476> O thu 2 truoc day minh co cai xp cung phan vung data
<vubuntor476> bay gio minh muon dung phan vung cai hdh xp truoc day
<vubuntor476> format no de cai Ubuntu
<nobawk> cái disk kia vẫn chạy tốt?
<nobawk> bản ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor476> moi nhat tren trang chu
<vubuntor444> n2i chay alsamixer lại keo cang het len oi ma van cam
<vubuntor476> O dia thu 2 van chay tot
<vubuntor476> dang vao phan cai dat
<vubuntor476> Allocate driver space
<n2i> vubuntor444: check 2 cái mình nói chưa?
<nobawk> chọn manual
<nobawk> rồi thích xoá cái nào thì xoá
<vubuntor444> n2i: roi ma
<n2i> 444 tức là xem trong hardware drivers + sound preferences rồi?
<vubuntor444> xem het oi
<vubuntor476> No bao la khong co he thong tap tin goc
<vubuntor476> chua xac dinh he thong tap tin goc
<nobawk> có lên quan gì đâu
<nobawk> linux phải format 1 partition sang ext4
<vubuntor476> roi
<vubuntor476> o dia cung thu 2 cua minh nhu sau
<vubuntor476> sdb1 (ext4)
<vubuntor476> sdb5(linux-swap)
<vubuntor476> sdb6(ntfs)
<vubuntor476> phai lam sao day nhi
 * vubuntor444 nhin cha thay ai co nick nhu con be no bao minh
<n2i> thấy đẹp ròi mà
<n2i> vubuntor444: nick gì?
<n2i> bắt đầu bằng Co?
<vubuntor476> n2i oi
<n2i> vubuntor476: sudo fdisk -l xem nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor476> tao phan vung cho ubuntu thi Chinh hay Luan Ly
<vubuntor444> duoc 1 nguoi cho xang
<n2i> cái nào cũng được
<vubuntor444> bao cu cai ubuntu roi vao day sex cos ngay gap
<n2i> cái nào nó cũng xài được
<n2i> :-/
 * vubuntor444 ek biet sd
 * n2i né, trúng vận đen  rồi :(
<vubuntor476> bam vao install thi no cu bao loi
<vubuntor476> chưa xác định hệ thống tập tin gốc
<vubuntor476> chet roi
<vubuntor476> no cai luon roi
<vubuntor476> ma trong phan boot loader thi minh chon O dia thu 1
<vubuntor476> tuc la sda
<vubuntor476> hic hic
<vubuntor476> khong biết có ảnh hưởng tới xp khong
<vubuntor476> mắc công ngồi làm lại xp
<vubuntor476> mình vẫn chưa hiểu chổ boot loader, nó dùng để làm gì nhỉ
<vubuntor160> có ai ở nhà không?
<_Tux_> không
<vubuntor160> cho mình hỏi làm cách nào xuống dòng ở một ô trong excel ubutu 10.10
<vubuntor160> mình đã làm hết cách giống offic 2010 rồi
<vubuntor160> ko đc....
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> nghỉ. ở đây chắc chẳng mấy ai xài office :P
<vubuntor160> :D sao ky` rứa
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> đã có hẳn tài liệu tiếng việt về cách sử dụng mớ OOO rồi mà
<vubuntor160> lập trình thì thương rồi
<vubuntor160> tìm có ra đâu
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> không xài vì đơn giản là không xài :D
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> .g hướng dẫn sử dụng open office
<bkphenny> n2i|luser_nua_mu: http://vi.openoffice.org/
<bksupybot`> Title: OpenOffice.org OpenOffice.org phiên bản tiếng Việt (at vi.openoffice.org)
<vubuntor160> đơn giả mà xuống dòng trong một ô ko đc....
<vubuntor160> đơn giản đến lạ thường
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> xuống dòng trong 1 ô?
<vubuntor160> uk....
<vubuntor160> thử làm đi...
<vubuntor160> atl+enter nó chạy đâu mất tiêu
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> thế bên win thì làm thế nào vậy?
<vubuntor160> thì atl+enter là đc
<vubuntor160> bên này làm kiểu đó nó chạy đâu mất
<vubuntor160> <bizz> còn ai ở nhà không :S
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu mới cài mớ office hồi đêm :P tính không cài, nhưng mà cuối cùng cũng phải cài
<favadi> không cài lấy cái gì gõ
<favadi> :|
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> có nhiêu cái đưa lên google docs :D
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> nhưng mà gặp mấy file doc nặng quá, mấy MB lận, nó ếu cho up :P
 * favadi mấy hôm nay còn chưa vào được gmail
<vubuntor160> cài về rồi thất vọng thôi :-p
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> nếu mà chuyển sang odt thể nào cũng nhẹ hơn rất nhiều
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor160: sao thất vọng?
<vubuntor160> xuống dòng trong một ô không đc
<vubuntor160> :-p
<vubuntor160> cái office đó nặng tới gần 150mb
<vubuntor160> tải về không là một vấn đề với mạng cùi pắp rồi
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> ờ, của windows còn nguyên cả một CD rồi đó
<vubuntor962> Có ai ở đây không?
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor962
<ubot2> vubuntor962: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor962> À há
<vubuntor962> hôm nay nhiệt tình thế
<vubuntor962> mọi hôm dài cổ ra chẳng thấy ma lào :)
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> lol
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> hôm nào mà chả có cả mớ người
<vubuntor962> người thì có
<vubuntor850> help me
<vubuntor962> nhưng mà trả lời thì...
<vubuntor962> :)
<vubuntor850> máy mình ko biết bị thế nào
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> lên đây ai có vấn đề gì thì cứ trình bày
<vubuntor850> mà nó cứ hiện ra cái màn hình login
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> ai trả lời được sẽ trả lời
<vubuntor850> gõ pass vào rồi mà nó lại hiện lại cái màn hình login
<vubuntor850> ko thể vào được desktop
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> trường hợp ấy có thể là sai pass?
<vubuntor962> bạn gõ sai pass rùi :)
<vubuntor850> ấn ctr alt f1 cũng ko chuyển đc vào terminal
<vubuntor850> ko
<vubuntor850> ko sai đc đâu
<vubuntor962> thế bạn đã sao lưu dữ liệu chưa?
<vubuntor850> bình thường nó tự login
<vubuntor850> vẫn chưa bạn ạ
<vubuntor850> máy bị như thế là bị làm sao thế các bạn
<vubuntor962> nếu bạn sao lưu rồi thì tốt
<vubuntor962> chuẩn bị format lại máy
<vubuntor850> why?
<vubuntor962> bạn để tự động login
<vubuntor962> tức là ko chọn mã hóa ổ đĩa
<vubuntor962> tức là vẫn có thể mang ra ngoài hàng để cop dữ liệu được
<vubuntor962> mang ra người ta sao lưu xong rồi format cài lại
<vubuntor850> vấn đề cop dữ liệu thì ko lo
<vubuntor850> vì mình dùng liveUSB vẫn có thể cop đc
<vubuntor850> mình muốn hỏi cách khắc phục cơ
<vubuntor962> Dùng Live USB đôi khi gây ra 1 số vấn đề
<vubuntor962> thế lần cuối bạn vào máy
<vubuntor962> bạn cài phần mềm j ko?
<vubuntor850> có
<vubuntor850> mình nghĩ là do mình gỡ bỏ cái phần mềm naturis
<vubuntor850> hay cái j đấy
<vubuntor850> quên mất tên :D
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> nautilus?
<vubuntor850> cái file manager ấy
<vubuntor850> đúng
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> gỡ nautilus thì nó lôi cả gnome đi luôn ấy chứ
<vubuntor850> sau đó mình cài lại rồi
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> bây giờ không vào tty được luôn sao?
<vubuntor850> dùng vẫn bình thường
<vubuntor962> bạn cài lại cái nautilus
<vubuntor962> chứ đã cài lại gnome chưa?
<vubuntor850> khởi đọng  lại là tèo luôn
<vubuntor850> ko vào đc tty
<vubuntor962> bây giờ thì máy hết môi trường để làm việc rùi
<vubuntor850> thì lúc gỡ xong
<vubuntor850> rồi cài lại
<vubuntor962> thử xem có cách nào vào môi trường dòng lệnh
<vubuntor850> vẫn làm việc bt mà
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> kể cả bấm ctrl + alt + f1?
<vubuntor850> uh
<vubuntor962> tải gnome hoặc Kde về
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vậy thì reboot lại
<vubuntor850> ko vào đc
<vubuntor962> à có cách rồi
<vubuntor850> reboot thì nó vẫn chỉ hiện ra màn hình login thôi
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> chỗ menu boot ấy, chọn dòng ubuntu và bấm e để sửa
<vubuntor850> cách j thế bạn
<vubuntor850> xong tiếp thế nào bạn
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> trong menu boot có recovery mode không?
<vubuntor850> có nhưng vào cái đấy màn hình tối thui
<vubuntor850> ko hiện chữ j
<vubuntor850> bình thường thì có mấy lựa chọn
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> để nói hết đã nào
<vubuntor850> nhưng bi h ko có cả
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> bấm e để lựa sửa
<vubuntor962> format lại chứ còn cách gì nữa :)
<vubuntor962> chịu rồi
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> xóa cái đuôi splash đi, thay vào đó là single và bấm ctrl + x
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> để nó vào recovery mode, khi đó thích làm gì thì làm
<vubuntor850> ok
<vubuntor850> thanks bạn
<vubuntor850> để mình thử xem sao
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> :P
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> chưa nói hết :D
<vubuntor962> thế là xong rùi nhé
<vubuntor962> đến lượt mình
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> ò, cũng hay
<vubuntor361> chao cac ban.m cai ubuntu 10.10 nhung khong nhan touchpad.minh dang kan cac ban giup...!!
<vubuntor962> bạn dùng máy gì
<vubuntor361> vaio vpc ea35fg
<vubuntor361> minh len google search tum lum mak k bit lam sao hit
<vubuntor962> vaio thường ko chạy tốt Ubuntu lắm
<vubuntor361> m cai ubuntu zo h cai restore lai win cung bi loi lun
<vubuntor361> hix
<vubuntor962> bạn đã vào thử phần additionals driver chưa?
<vubuntor361> roi.no chi nhan card man hinh thoi
<vubuntor962> bạn đã cập nhật hết tất cả chưa?
<vubuntor962> phần cập nhật phần mềm ý
<vubuntor361> chua xong lun
<vubuntor361> ubuntu cap nhat cham lam ban ui
<n2i> mấy bữa nay đứt cáp
<n2i> làm gì mà chả chậm
<vubuntor361> ban co nick yahoo k??
<vubuntor361> nhu vay m co the hoc hoi tu ban nhiu hon
<vubuntor962> mình thì thực ra chỉ là người lên đây để hỏi thui :)
<vubuntor361> uhm
<vubuntor962> nhưng tại nhiều bạn vô quá nên chưa đến lượt :)
<vubuntor361> m thay ubuntu hay hay nen cai zo
<vubuntor962> chậm là do bạn chọn server chậm
<vubuntor361> h hu tum lum lun
<vubuntor962> mình thấy Ubuntu rất hay nên cài zô
<vubuntor962> được 3 năm rồi :)
<vubuntor962> nhớ windows quá :)
<vubuntor361> cai win zo bi loi...
<vubuntor361> lau vay roi ah
<vubuntor962> Chắc chẳng bao giờ quay lại vs WIn nữa :)
<vubuntor962> bạn vào cái update manager
<n2i> á
<vubuntor962> chọn setting ở góc phía dưới cùng bên trái
<n2i> xài Ubuntu những 3 năm rồi?
<vubuntor962> ừ
 * n2i né... :(
<vubuntor962> bản 8.10 mà
<n2i> không giám múa rìu qua mắt thợ đâu :|
<vubuntor962> nhưng mà mình hêm biết về lập trình
<vubuntor962> chỉ biết thao tác máy thui :)
<vubuntor962> à đang nói dở
<vubuntor361> m cai ubuntu zo h retore win lai k dc.ban bit lam sao k?
<vubuntor962> được
<vubuntor962> chỉ cần phân ổ khác ra
<vubuntor962> rồi cài vào
<vubuntor962> nếu bạn thật sự cần
<n2i> vubuntor361: không restore được? nó báo thế nào?
<vubuntor361> o retore cua minh co ban quyen cua mirosoft va phan mem ho tro cua sony
<vubuntor361> no bao error grup j do
<vubuntor361> k nho chinh xac nua
<vubuntor962> bạn ra trung tâm bảo hành ý
<vubuntor962> nó cài cho
<vubuntor962> còn bây giờ giải quyết cái Ubuntu trước
<vubuntor361> ra do no chem dep m 200k do
<vubuntor962> kệ
<vubuntor361> moi sang ra hoi roi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor361: recovery uyn ah?
<vubuntor962> nhà giàu tiếc chi con nợn con
<vubuntor962> :)
<n2i> à
<vubuntor361> ek
<vubuntor361> minh la sv mak
<vubuntor962> ừ được rùi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor361: xóa luôn đi, dùng làm gì
<n2i> máy có win bản quyền là nó có một phân vùng để recovery phải không
<n2i> anyoneofus: yeah!
<vubuntor962> sinh viên đi dạy thêm 1 buổi 120k đoas
<vubuntor361> nghich pha mak ton tien cha me thi cung kh dc
<n2i> mình đã xóa từ lâu :D
<vubuntor962> giàu mà
<anyoneofus> dùng GNU/Linux là đủ rồi :-*
<vubuntor962> chịu khó chạy sô
<anyoneofus> đỡ được bao nhiêu HDD trống
<vubuntor361> uhm
<vubuntor962> 1 tuần dạy 8 buổi là được triệu rùi :)
<vubuntor361> dung goy.co 1 phan vung retore
<vubuntor361> ek
<n2i> nó báo grub error?
<vubuntor361> noi nhu ban thi minh dau phai kho nhu the nay
<vubuntor361> uhm
<vubuntor962> khó lắm mới mời đc 1 ng cài U, giờ lại bảo người ta cài WIn :(
<vubuntor361> bao grup error
<anyoneofus> vubuntor361: re-install lại grub
<vubuntor361> la  ban??
<vubuntor361> la sao ban??
<vubuntor361> m chang bit j ve ubuntu.ban noi m chang hiu
<anyoneofus> vubuntor361: dùng đĩa, usb cài đặt Ubuntu -> boot vào Live-cd -> re-install grub
<anyoneofus> vubuntor361: vậy cài lại ubuntu là nhanh nhất
<vubuntor361> nhung y m la caiwin.goy vao win k dc mak no bao grp error
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> dùng tiếng Việt có dấu hoặc type dễ hiểu 1 chút vubuntor361
<vubuntor361> m xai ubuntu cung dc.nhung dang nay ubun tu k nhan touchpad
<vubuntor361> chang bit sao nua
<anyoneofus> máy gì mà ko nhận được Touchpad nhỉ?
<vubuntor361> sorry
<vubuntor361> vaio ea35fg
<anyoneofus> dòng EA /me thấy vấn đề hay gặp là Audio
<anyoneofus> còn Touchpad thì ngon mờ
<vubuntor361> audio cua m nghe tot
<anyoneofus> dùng chuột rời
<vubuntor361> nhung touchpad chang thay nhuc nhich j het
<vubuntor361> ek
 * anyoneofus ko chuột rời, ko Touchpad
<vubuntor361> ai laptop lai xach theo kai mouse usb
<vubuntor361> touchpad da cham mak h thanh zero cham lun
<vubuntor361> bun wa
<vubuntor962> ôi mất đi 1 người dùng Ubuntu rồi :(
<vietred> bạn nào biết cách chuyển sang kiểu gõ VNI trong ibus-unikey không?
<n2i> thì chọn vni thôi
<anyoneofus> vietred: dùng ibus-m17n đi
<n2i> có thẻ chọn telex rồi vni..vv..
<n2i> anyoneofus: cái đó tốt hơn hả sn
<vietred> mình thấy cái biểu tượng chữ V của unikey
<vietred> nhấn trái nhấn phải gì cũng ko thấy bảng nào cho chọn VNI cả
<anyoneofus> n2i: cái ibus-unikey mình thấy chỉ gõ mỗi telex
<n2i> cái đó phải chỉnh trong tùy chọn của unikey thôi
<vietred> mình thấy trên diễn đàn có nói ibus-unikey có 4 kiểu gõ lận mà?
<n2i> cho nó hiện cái language panel lên là thấy
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> 4 kiểu
<n2i> ngoài telex, vni còn có 2 cái stelex nữa
<n2i> thôi, ăn cơm1
<vietred> :-/
<vubuntor822> hiiiii
<vietred> language panel là cái nào? có phải cái indicator applet ko?
<vubuntor822> minh vua out de up driver man hinh
<vubuntor822> co ai bit khac phuc loi k nhan touchpad cua vaio e k??
<anyoneofus> .g ubuntu vaio EA35FG touchpad problem
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.vatgia.com/317/177101/hp-pavilion-dv6200-model-dv6226us-rp297ua-intel-pentium-dual-core-t2060-1-6ghz-1gb-ram-120gb-hdd-vga-intel-gma-950-15-4-inch-windows-vista-home-basic.html
<bksupybot`> Title: HP Pavilion DV6200 model DV6226US (RP297UA) (Intel Pentium Dual Core T2060 1.6GHz, 1GB RAM, 120GB HDD, VGA Intel GMA 950, 15.4 inch, Windows Vista Home Basic) | Máy tính laptop (at www.vatgia.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor822: bạn ở đâu?
<vubuntor822> uhm.co ai bit sua loi k nhan touchpad ea35 k
<vubuntor822> m o tan binh
<anyoneofus> Tân Bình xa quá, đem máy ra CNF nhờ các sn sửa cho :3
<vubuntor822> cnf la o dau??
<anyoneofus> .g cnf
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjunctive_normal_form
<bksupybot`> Title: Conjunctive normal form - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<anyoneofus> .g cnf hanoilug
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.hanoilug.org/
<bksupybot`> Title: HanoiLUG (at www.hanoilug.org)
<CoconutCrab> lol
<vubuntor822> ek
<vubuntor822> vay thi co mak m die
<vubuntor822> co cach nao tu m khac phuc k??
<anyoneofus> vubuntor822: có chứ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor822: chịu khó Google
<anyoneofus> search and try
<vubuntor822> ek.minh search mot cach vo vong nek
<vubuntor822> k thay kha nang nao het
<vubuntor818> có ai ở nhà không?
<n2i> :-/ có lẽ không
<vubuntor818> :D
<vubuntor818> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor818> mình mở mycomputer ra
<vubuntor818> nó xuất hiện ổ đĩa trên desktop
<vubuntor818> làm sao để tất chứng năng đó
<vubuntor818> thank trước nha :D
<vubuntor818> ubutu 10.10
<n2i> ý là không muốn hiện các ổ đĩa đã mount lên desktop?
<vubuntor818> đúng rồi
<vubuntor818> :D
<vubuntor818> bạn có thể jup mình không?
<n2i> dễ nhất: cài ubuntu-tweak vào và chọn trong đó
<n2i> cách nhanh: chỉnh trong gconf-editor
<vubuntor818> chỉnh trong gcomf-editor làm thế nào
<vubuntor818> mình vào trong đó rồi
<n2i> không nhớ chỗ nào nữa
<n2i> hình như là desktop/gnome
<n2i> trong đó
<vubuntor818> trong gnome nhiều thư mục quá
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> mình cũng không nhớ chỗ nào nữa :D
<n2i> kiếm đi
<vubuntor818> bạn có thể vào và jup minh lun ko?
<vubuntor818> kiếm mãi chán quá :D
<vubuntor818> jup mình y'../.
<vubuntor818> thank trước nha
<vubuntor818> mò nảy zờ ko đc
<n2i> hem nhớ chỗ nào nữa :(
<n2i> thá»­ app/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<vubuntor818> hic...
<vubuntor818> mình tìm đc rồi
<vubuntor818> thank bác nha
<n2i> ở chỗ nào?
<vubuntor818> mình lên tìm kiếm
<vubuntor818> không biết
<vubuntor818> chọn desktop nó hiện ra lun
<vubuntor818> :D
<vubuntor818> hơi công phu tí
<vubuntor303> what's my name?
<vubuntor226> 2
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor226
<ubot2> vubuntor226: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor226> vang chao anh :D
<vubuntor226> anh em trong dien dan cho hoi ve van de lap trinh C tren ubuntu
<vubuntor226> em biet co 2 trinh ho tro la gcc va g++
<vubuntor226> ko biet co cai gi nua ko nhi ?
<vubuntor226> ?
<anyoneofus> có chứ
<vubuntor226> anh có thể nói cụ thể hơn được ko ?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor226: có intel compiler c++
<anyoneofus> vubuntor226: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compilers
<bksupybot`> Title: List of compilers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor226> ok anh
<vubuntor226> thế em hỏi chút liệu lập trình trong c trên window và ubuntu có điểm gì khác nhau ko nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor226: thế lập trình những gì
<_Tux_> HelloWorld ?
<_Tux_> Windows API ?
<anyoneofus> sn vào
 * anyoneofus núp
<vubuntor226> lập trình những gì là sao ?
<vubuntor226> coi như lập tình 1 chương tình đơn giản đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor226: không khác gì
<vubuntor226> thế còn thư viện   thì sao ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor226: thư viện nào
<_Tux_> Ai Ô sờ trym ?
<vubuntor226> hic
<vubuntor226> đúng rồi
<vubuntor226> các thư viện đó
<vubuntor226> vẫn sử dụng được bình thường
<vubuntor226> coi như chỉ là trình biên dịch thay đổi
<vubuntor226> còn viết chương trình như thường phải ko ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor226: đúng chuẩn ASCI C/C++ thì cứ mặc sức mà viết thui
<_Tux_> (thư viện chuẩn)
<vubuntor226> ok các anh
<vubuntor226> cảm ơn các anh rất nhều :D
<n2i> nhớ là ASCI C/C++ :D
<vubuntor226> để em tìm hiểu thêm về cái chuẩn này
<vubuntor226> ASCI
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-17
<vubuntor262> hey
<vubuntor580> mây anh ơi
<vubuntor580> sao mà em cài 10.04 mà không có upgrade lên 10.10 dc vây mây1 anh
<vubuntor580> alo
<vubuntor038> mây anh oi cho em hoi ti coi
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<vubuntor270> mình vừa cài ubuntu notebook nhưng không cài được drive wifi, có xem hướng dẫn thì nói là vô system-> administrator nhưng nhấn vào system chẳng thấy administrator nào cả.  có bạn nào rảnh, br chút thời gian giúp mình với
<n2i> :-/
<kid__> @
<n2i> à, netbook thì chỗ thẻ system có cái hardware drivers ấy
<n2i> hình như ko có administration đâu
<vubuntor270> chang thấy cái nào hết chí co cái " Get new Apps"
<vubuntor270> nhấn vô thì thấy mấy cái soft đã cài
<vubuntor270> chẳng tìm thấy chỗ nào để cài driver hết
<vubuntor270> hc!
<n2i> giờ đang xài mạng wire?
<vubuntor270> đang xài máy bàn
<vubuntor270> hic! chắc cài lại bản desktop
<vubuntor270> bản netbook va desktop khac nhau như thế nào vậy bạn?
<n2i> đang cài trên netbook?
<UIT2011> co ai sai Unity chua?
 * anyoneofus trỏ khanhpt|Zzz 
<UIT2011> co biet cach setting no khong?
<UIT2011> khanhpt|Zzz: anh biet cach setting Unity khong?
<n2i> xài cái nào thì tìm hiểu cái đó đi chứ
<n2i> Zzz rồi sao mà còn pm :P
<UIT2011> hic
<UIT2011> Thi dang tim hieu day thoi
<UIT2011> chuan bi tinh than de chuyen sang U 11.04 ma
 * n2i không đú mấy cái đó
<UIT2011> ohm
<UIT2011> chak la cau hinh khong cho phep ha?
<UIT2011> thoi ke, tu nghien cuu vay
<UIT2011> chuan bi tinh than cho mot cuoc cach mang
<n2i> cấu hình không cho phép? là sao?
<UIT2011> n2i: thi cau hinh may ong khong cho phep nen khong dung Unity
<UIT2011> hi`
<UIT2011> doan the
<n2i> chả thú mớ GUI đó, nhẹ, nhanh, mát mắt là ok roài.
<UIT2011> uhm
<n2i> đọ GUI hem? :D
<UIT2011> t dung ca 2 cai, noi chung la cai kia moi nen kho dung
<UIT2011> up hinh ak
<n2i> chắc máy khủng nhỉ :D
<UIT2011> hi`
<UIT2011> thuog ah
<UIT2011> chip core ma
<UIT2011> nhung ma thay cai U nay no nhe cai co ton bao nhieu ram dau (2Gb ram)
<UIT2011> noi chung la se co gang theo dc toi dau thi theo.
 * n2i 1G RAM :P
<UIT2011> uhm
<n2i> Chỉ có mấy trình duyệt là lấy nhiều RAM còn chạy những cái khác thì nhiêu cũng chỉ hết ~300MB RAM thoai
<UIT2011> uhm, bt khoi dong len chi ton co 200MB ah
<UIT2011> trong khi do win 7 bt khoi dong len da mat  600mb ram roi
<n2i> Win 7 boot lên ~500M RAM, móa nó
<vubuntor648> cho em hỏi startup manager vơi mây anh ơi
<UIT2011|Study> vubuntor648: y ban la sao?
<vubuntor648> cái startup manager nhieu trang web co 4 tab ma sao em cài có 2 tab hà
<n2i> 2 vs 4 là mấy mà thắc mắc nhỉ :D
<UIT2011|Study> may cai do la cua ban U cu, ban dang sai U 10.10 dung khong?
<vubuntor648> 10.04
<n2i>  vubuntor648 thế có ảnh hưởng gì đến sử dụng không?
<UIT2011|Study> 10.04 cung vay. Hinh nhu la tu ban U 10.x la cai startup manager chi con 2 tab
<UIT2011|Study> ban dinh doi man hinh dang nhap chu j?
<n2i> cái jdownloader hồi nãy lấy của mình 600MB RAM lol
<n2i> chắc là thế, từ 10.04 nó không cho làm mấy cái đó nữa
<UIT2011|Study> n2i: j kinh khung the
<n2i> java mà
<vubuntor648> em muon thay đoi vài thư o menuboot
<n2i> mà không hiểu sao nó lấy ghê thế biết, tự nhiên thấy lag
<UIT2011|Study> vubuntor648: cai do bt ah, minh sai tu U 10.04 => U 10.10 khong thay van de j ca
<n2i> vubuntor648: thì đó rồi chứ sao nữa
<vubuntor648> thay doi background kia
<UIT2011|Study> vubuntor648: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=9549
<bksupybot> Title: Thay đổi màn hình đăng nhập(Login Screen) trong ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> background của menu boot khi boot lên phải không?
<UIT2011|Study> tren dien dan co bai nay cung hay do ban
<n2i> màn hình đăng nhập hay là menu boot? khác nhau đới
<vubuntor648> menu boot
<UIT2011|Study> menu boot thi minh thu nhieu nhung chua thanh cong
<n2i> muốn có hình có họa ở menu boot thì cài burg gì đó mà chỉnh
<UIT2011|Study> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&logpage=0&xcontentmode=186&page=5
<bksupybot> Title: Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<UIT2011|Study> ban co the vao trang nay de tham khao ne
<n2i> chứ không thì làm bằng tay với grub(vụ này mình cũng chưa thử)
<vubuntor648> burg em lam khong thanh cong
<n2i> grub2 chứ
<n2i> sao mà không thành công?
<n2i> mình từng làm, chọn cái theme thằng samurai ấy
<n2i> nhưng mà tóm lại là mớ theme đó đều xấu :P
<vubuntor648> em cài mà vãn den xi
<n2i> chứ đâu phải cài xong rồi bỏ đó là được đâu
<n2i> khỏe nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor648> sao nua anh
<n2i> không nhớ nữa, nhưng đọc hướng dẫn hoặc docs của nó đi
 * n2i còn chẳng muốn nó hiện menu boot luôn ấy chứ
<vubuntor648> vây5 hả
<n2i> kiểu gõ vni, là người miền nam há?
<vubuntor648> vâng
<UIT2011|Study> n2i: nguoi nam bac j cha go vni
<n2i> thì có ý kiến gì đâu mà phải xoán
<UIT2011|Study> t nguoi nam ma go telex
<UIT2011|Study> van nhu thuong ne
<n2i> UIT2011|Study: có ai nói gì đâu
<n2i> mà sao không đánh tiếng việt luôn?
<vubuntor775> Ai cho mình hỏi phần mềm recordmydesktop tốt nhất trên ubuntu là gì vậy?
<vubuntor996> anh oi! anh chi em cach cai dat thanh thoat ung dung, thu nho, phong to
<UIT2011|Study> ờ
<vubuntor996> em chang biet sao lai bi mat! gio no khong con, muon thoat thi phai vao tep tin =>dong
<n2i> chuột phải vào panel>add to panel>>windows list
<UIT2011|Study> bạn có setting j không?
<vubuntor996> em thì cụng không dõ, chắc do em em nghick, em không để mật khẩu mà!
<UIT2011|Study> ủa U bắt buột phải có mật khẩu mà
<vubuntor996> vâng! em tắt nó khi khởi động mà!
<vubuntor996> à. cài đặt mà dùng tới mật khẩu thì không anh ạ!
<vubuntor996> em không cài gì đâu!
<vubuntor996> vẫn không được anh ơi!
<vubuntor996> nó chỉ có danh sách ở thanh cuối màn hình!
<UIT2011|Study> bạn click chuột phải lên desktop > chọn change destopbackground thu
<UIT2011|Study> sau đó, chọn tab theme
<vubuntor996> nó tách thành từng cái riêng!
<UIT2011|Study> bạn chụp hình nó up lên thử
<vubuntor996> up lên kiểu gì được anh!
<vubuntor996> em chụp được rồi!
<UIT2011|Study> up lên một trang nào đó đi
<UIT2011|Study> lên diễn đàn cũng được
<vubuntor775> privmsg UIT2011|Study
<vubuntor996> anh cho em gmail đi, em gửi qua cái đấy dễ hơn!
<UIT2011|Study> Click8A4@gmail.com
<vubuntor996> anh đợi em một lát nha!
<UIT2011|Study> uhm
<UIT2011|Study> vubuntor775: ???
<vubuntor775> làm thế nào để chát riêng trong nayf nhỉ?
<vubuntor775> :D
<vubuntor775> UIT2011|Study: máy mình có ram 1G tưởng chuyển sang dùng u thì nhẹ nhưng mà vẫn thấy nặng
<vubuntor775> UIT2011|Study:  mình muoons lắp thêm 1 cái nữa
<vubuntor775> UIT2011|Study:  nhưng 1 cái là Kingmax 1 là kingston có đc ko vậy?
<vubuntor775> UIT2011|Study: giúp mình chút chút thôi :-x
<vubuntor996> em gửi rồi đó anh ơi!
<UIT2011|Study> hi`
<UIT2011|Study> đợi mình xíu
<vubuntor996> vâng!
<UIT2011|Study> bạn chọn tab sắc thái
<UIT2011|Study> -> chọn tùy chọn
<UIT2011|Study> thử thay đổi điều khiển với viền cửa sổ xem thử được không
<vubuntor996> vâng!
<vubuntor996> em làm thử đã nha!
<vubuntor996> vẫn thế anh ạ!
<UIT2011|Study> nếu vẫn chưa được thì bạn có thể thử cái này metacity --replace
<UIT2011|Study> $ metacity --replace
<vubuntor996> làm như thế là thế nào anh!
<vubuntor996> chạy lệnh ạ!
<UIT2011|Study> uhm
<UIT2011|Study> chạy lệnh trên
<vubuntor996> em là được rồi anh ạ!
<nobawk> }seen coconutcrab
<nobawk> @seen coconutcrab
<vubuntor996> em cai lai cái hiển thị
<vubuntor996> cái hiệu ứng thị giác
<UIT2011|Study> mở cửa sổ dòng lệnh => gõ metacity --replace
<vubuntor996> em chon cái none
<UIT2011|Study> uhm
<vubuntor996> sau đó trở lại đặc biệt là được
<vubuntor996> hihi
<vubuntor996> vâng! em thank anh nhiều lắm!
<UIT2011|Study> have fun
<vubuntor996> very fun
<vubuntor996> hihi
<vubuntor996> (^_^)
<vubuntor996> (*_*)
<vubuntor996> hihi!
<vubuntor996> à! anh ơi em cai f cái giao diện 3 d rồi! thế cài thế nào được anh!
<vubuntor996> chỉnh cài đặt ntn để có 3d ý anh!
<UIT2011|Study> là sao?
<UIT2011|Study> compiz ak ha?
<vubuntor996> vâng!
<vubuntor996> em cài rồi!
<vubuntor996> nhưng chẳng biết chỉnh ntn để nó chạy!
<UIT2011|Study> bạn vào compizconfig setting manager ở trong hệ thống > tùy thích ấy
<vubuntor996> vâng
<UIT2011|Study> bạn xem thử trong mục effect đã có 3D windows chưa
<UIT2011|Study> nếu đã có rồi thì bạn chỉ cần check nó là đc rồi
<vubuntor996> vâng
<vubuntor996> anh oi
<vubuntor996> nó không có cai win gì anh bảo đâu!
<vubuntor996> window decoration
<UIT2011|Study> uhm
<UIT2011|Study> vậy thì bạn vào trinh quản lý gói synaptic ak
<vubuntor996> thé ai thế nào nữa anh!
<vubuntor996> chon cái window decoration nnayf à cơ!
<UIT2011|Study> bạn xem nó đã có gói  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra này chưa
<vubuntor996> vâng
<vubuntor996> em tìm kiếm trong mục đã cài đặt nhưng không có anh ạ
<UIT2011|Study> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra/download
<UIT2011|Study> bạn vào đây down nó về và cài đặt là được
<vubuntor996> ok
<vubuntor996> vâng
<UIT2011|Study> cài đặt bt, click đúp
<UIT2011|Study> sau đó vô setting lại thằng compiz
<vubuntor996> vâng!
<vubuntor996> anh đợi em một lát nha! chắc tí em lại hỏi anh típ đó!
<vubuntor996> hihi
<vubuntor208> Có ai biết quay màn hình trên ubuntu bằng phần mềm nào là tôt nhất không?
<vubuntor208> mình dùng RecorditNow max 99 FPS nhưng vẫn giật lắm
<vubuntor208> ai bít chỉ giùm với?
<favadi> gtk-recordmydesktop
 * CoconutCrab nhớ lần trước có bạn nào đó quay thấy mượt lắm
<vubuntor208> có phải là apt-get install recordmydesktop ko bạn?
<vubuntor996> sao không cài được anh!
<favadi> tên đầy đủ của nó có gtk mà
<vubuntor208> uh
<favadi> muốn search thif apt-cache search recordmydesktop
<UIT2011|Study> vubuntor996: sao lại không cài được
<UIT2011|Study> nó kêu là không an toàn hả?
<vubuntor996> em chọn nó hien ra trung tam phan mem roi nhan cai dai nhưng ko duoc
<UIT2011|Study> vubuntor996: đợi mình xíu, làm cái này xong quay lại giúp bạn ngay
<vubuntor996> vang
<UIT2011|Study> vubuntor996: http://vinasupport.com/2010/how-to-install-compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: How to install Compiz Fusion in Ubuntu | ..::VN Support::.. (at vinasupport.com)
<UIT2011|Study> trong lúc đợi bạn có thể tham khảo thêm cái này nè
<vubuntor392> em hoi cach cai 3d cho ubuntu 10.10
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: 3D cài rồi
<_Tux_> (mà cũng đang định hỏi 3D là cái gì)
<vubuntor392> hihi!
<vubuntor392> giao dien y anh!
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: xài VGA gì ?
<vubuntor392> khong gian 3 chieu! chay dep lam! cau hinh may em cung ko den noi. len cai cho dep!
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: chẳng hiểu cái không gian 3 chiều thế nào :)
<vubuntor392> em vua hoi anh nao! dang hoi thi anh pan di dau roi!
<vubuntor392> anh tuX dau rui!
 * _Tux_ tuX là thằng nào ?
<vubuntor780> em muon hoi cach cai 3d cho U
<vubuntor780> Ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor780: lolz
<_Tux_> có cần phải quit rồi clone thêm cái nick không >
<n2i> lol :D
<_Tux_> hỏi xài VGA gì thì ếu trả lời
<vubuntor780> anh oi!
<CoconutCrab> dùng cạc đồ họa gì?
<dangkhoa12> n2i:đang làm gì vậy hả
<n2i> ủa, kiểm tra tui hả? :-/
<dangkhoa12> n2i;khong co
<dangkhoa12> dinh hỏi chuyện
<n2i> uh,
<dangkhoa12> n2i:có từng làm web không
<dangkhoa12> biết tool nào mà hiển thị word lên web không
<n2i> hem biết :D
<dangkhoa12> n2i:mà có anh em nào biết không nhi
<n2i> hiển thị word? ý là doc file ấy à?
<n2i> chắc không :D ở đây hem có ai mần web thì phải
<dangkhoa12> không đọc tớ làm dc
<dangkhoa12> n2i:tại có bài word mà không biết tool hiễn thị..ack .
<dangkhoa12> n2i:chiều rồi nhậu đi......
<n2i> nhậu với ai giờ
<dangkhoa12> n2i:với tớ nè
<n2i> :P đang ở đâu thế?
<dangkhoa12> n2i:không thấy GeekComp nhỉ
<dangkhoa12> n2i
<n2i> ò, mấy ngày hôm nay tu ở đâu rồi biết
<dangkhoa12> n2i:rũ chơi với mình xa lắm
<vubuntor530> cho mình hỏi chút về startup aplication
<vubuntor530> máy mình cảm giác hơi chậm
<vubuntor530> mình có thể tắt bớt các ứng dụng khi khởi động ko
<vubuntor530> và tắt cái nào thì không ảnh hưởng
<vubuntor530> giúp với
<vietred> bạn phải biết mỗi ứng dụng nó làm cái gì đã
<vubuntor530> không biết mới ko dám tắt bừa
<vietred> VD 1 cái đi
<Cak3u0t> nobawk: sao bị ban bên vnluser
<vubuntor640> hi
<vubuntor640> em sudo -i  de thanh root ,lam sao de tro lai user?
<Lokiheero> vubuntor640: su username
<n2i> vubuntor640: ctrl + D
<vubuntor754> anh ơi em cài đặt ko đc
<vubuntor754> anh cho em cai demo = video em xem rồi làm đc ko anh
<vubuntor754> Em đang làm 1 bài về tìm hiểu hệ điều hành
<vubuntor754> Em chọn Ubuntu mà em cài mãi vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor227> cho e hỏi sao em cài ubuntu bằng usb ko được? boot vô menu chọn install xong nó đứng im luôn.
<vubuntor754> sao ky vậy em hỏi cả mấy tiếng rồi h lên lại hỏi ngược lại là sao (<>)
<themadclown> vubuntor754: bạn gặp rắc rối chỗ nào?
<themadclown> vubuntor227: usb tạo bằng gì thế?
<vubuntor754> ai cho em hỏi đc ko
<vubuntor754> thật phí thời gian khi đợi chờ thế này
<vubuntor073> ai có demo = video cài đặt ubuntu có thể send em 1 bản đc ko ạ
<vubuntor073> Chân thành cảm ơn các anh
<themadclown> bạn xem thử cái này
<themadclown> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MPJi4FTuQQ&feature=player_embedded
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Basic Installation of Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor073> thank bạn
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: check dùm xem có vô được apache.org không :(
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: ko
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: chắc bị hack rồi =))
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: muốn làm gì
<afterlastangel> đọc tài liệu thôi mà :((
<vubuntor944> moi nguoi cho the cho e hoi cach cai g++ offline cho ubuntu 10.10 voi a?
<vubuntor793> cho em hoi? co chuong trinh nao ma go~ phim keu tieng nhac khong a ,tren ubuntu a, em xin cam on
<n2i> hình như trong trung tâm phần mêm có cái nào mà piano gì đó
<n2i> nhớ từng thấy thế, xài đỡ đi
<vubuntor793> thank anh
<vubuntor793> hong thay aj
<favadi> sn nào gợi ý cái theme đẹp đẹp cho emacs đi
<favadi> nản quá
<favadi> chả thấy cái theme nào vừa ý
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-18
<GeekComp> vubuntor637: ???
<vubuntor637> ban oi minh muon hoi vai dieu
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor637> minh da cai thu ubuntu  tren may ao binh thuong nhung sao khi cai that thi khi khoi dong lai lau qua'
<GeekComp> Chuyê?n ?o? bt ma?
<vubuntor637> y minh la rat lau y'
<vubuntor637> khong giai quyet duoc ak ban
<GeekComp> K faj k gq dk ma la? thiê?u thông tin ?ê? jaj q
<GeekComp> M?? chat trên d? kho? qua?
<vubuntor637> vay h minh fai lam j
<vubuntor637> vay gio m phai lam j
<vubuntor405> alo
<vubuntor405> xin giup do~
<vubuntor405> ubuntu cua toi ko nhan dc am thanh
<vubuntor405> da~ cai driver
<vubuntor405> xin hoi co cach nao khac phuc ko
<favadi> vubuntor405: cài driver bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor405> toi vao phan sound
<vubuntor405> thay hien driver het roi
<vubuntor405> nhung ko hieu tai sao van ko gnhe dc tieng
<vubuntor405> ubuntu 10.10
<favadi> bật terminal lên
<favadi> gõ alsamixer
<favadi> vào từng cột
<favadi> bật max hết lên
<favadi> nếu có chữ MM thì nhấn M để nó mất đi
<favadi> thử xem có được ko
<vubuntor405> toi da lam roi`
<vubuntor405> nhung van ko dc
<vubuntor405> o`
<vubuntor405> dc roi`
<vubuntor405> cam on ban
<favadi> vậy là được chưa
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor587> cho em hỏi với ạ! sao em tìm mãi mà chẳng thấy thông tin về buổi offline nào nhỉ? ảnh offline? em mới vào diẽn đàn! mò gần 2h mà chưa thấy?
<favadi> Offline mọi lúc mọi nơi bạn ơi
<favadi> :))
<favadi> Nếu bạn tài trợ
<favadi> thì ngay bây giờ off vô tư
<_Tux_> vubuntor587: Off nhiều quá nên không có chỗ ghi
<_Tux_> favadi: uhm
<vubuntor587> hì!
<vubuntor587> vui nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor587: tối nay đi
<_Tux_> Thịt chó Tam Trinh
<vubuntor587> thế cái vụ áo đồng phục đó
 * _Tux_ chiều nay thi AI :))
<vubuntor587> giờ còn ko? áo phông nhé?
<favadi> _Tux_: luôn và ngay đi
<favadi> tối nhé
<vubuntor587> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor587: tài trợ nhá
 * favadi nhìn vubuntor587 là biết Mạnh Thường Quân rồi
<vubuntor587> Mạnh thương quân gì chứ? hức! em đang có có hứng với Ubuntu! cũng muốn tham gia diễn đàn và offline để học hỏi mọi người
<vubuntor587> học IT mà ngu cái Ubuntu quá! giờ mới dùng nó
<favadi> vubuntor587: vậy tối nay rượu thịt chó nh
<favadi> á:)
<vubuntor587> trời! các bác hăng ghê! em chắc không đú n
<vubuntor587> ổi
<favadi> :))
<favadi> thế thì không dùng ubuntu được đâu
<favadi> dùng ubuntu là phải biết uống rượu + ăn nhậu
<vubuntor587> akay đi!
<favadi> hỏi khanhpt với _Tux_ mà xem
<vubuntor587> em giờ mới chân ướt chân rào vào! vài nữa quen diễn đàn! nhất định có buổi offline em sẽ tham gia
<_Tux_> vubuntor587: chẹp chẹp
<vubuntor587> Nhậu nhẹt thì em kém! nhưng di cổ vũ tinh thần thì okay
<favadi> vubuntor587: cái đó thì nhất trí, cứ đóng tiền đều rồi ăn ít uống ít thì mọi người càng quý
<vubuntor587> các bác cứ như em là con nhà giầu ấy nhỉ? hì hì! nghèo gần chết! hì
<vubuntor587> nhưng forum có offline định kì không ạ
<vubuntor587> em đọc thấy bảo 6 tháng off một lần chào đón phiên bản mới
<favadi> vubuntor587: toàn sinh viên cả thôi bạn ơi
<vubuntor587> mà tìm mãi ko thấy thông tin và ảnh
<favadi> vubuntor587: cứ ra bản mới thì lên forum xem lịch offline
<vubuntor587> vâng! em xem thông tin BQT thì thấy cũng bằng bằng, hơn hơn tuổi em
<vubuntor587> anh có thể cho em một cái link buổi offline gần đây nhất ko ạ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor587: vô FB ấy
<_Tux_> tháy hết
<vubuntor587> vâng@ để em mò thêm đã! chắc phải vài bữa nữa mới thong thạo hết diễn đàn
 * favadi vô diễn đàn biết mỗi cái nút bài chưa đọc
<vubuntor587> ồ! ý em là thông thạo các thông tin, bài viết, tin tức được post ở đâu thì tìm phát ra luôn
<vubuntor587> chứ cách sử dụng diễn đàn thì em biết
<vubuntor313> vbvbvb
<FirePhoenix> Chỉnh Ibus như thế nào để gõ được trên LibreOffice. Em mới cài Ibus nhưng không gõ được trên Libre :|. Mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ.
<n2i> .xkcn
<bkphenny> n2i: http://tinyurl.com/6koss2x
<n2i> :P ảnh này hôm qua coi rồi
<n2i> .xkcn
<bkphenny> n2i: http://tinyurl.com/4bkq9jj
<n2i> nhầm :P
<vubuntor002> chao cac ban
<vubuntor776> cac ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor776> tren ubuntu phan mem download nao la tot nhat
<_Tux_> vubuntor776: DownThemAll của FF
<_Tux_> jDownloader
<vubuntor776> downthemall minh da thu
<vubuntor776> nhung ma ko cai duoc
<vubuntor776> con cach cai jdownloader thi sao ban
<vubuntor503> cho mình hỏi làm sao để chỉnh kích cỡ icon ngoài desktop, nhìn nó to quá?
<vubuntor503> có chỉnh được bằng cách chỉnh thông số trong file nào đó ko?
<n2i> chuột phải vào icon chọ strech icon hay là gì gì đó
<vubuntor503> đó là chỉnh bằng tay, như thế nhìn không đều
<n2i> túm kéo resize bình thường thôi
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor776> lam sao de cai duoc jdownloader vay ban
<vubuntor503> y' mình là có thể chỉnh thông số trong file nào đó dc ko
 * n2i không cho hiện icon trên desktop -> khỏi lo
<vubuntor503> @@
<n2i> vubuntor503: vào trong gconf-editor rồi kiếm xem sao
<n2i> không thì chỉnh trong preferences của nautilus xem
<n2i> nghi là trong đó
<vubuntor503> bạn cho mình đường dẫn cụ thể đi
<n2i> hoặc của compiz, tùy
 * n2i đã làm bao giờ đâu
<vubuntor503> uhm cảm ơn bạn mình sẽ thử :)
 * n2i desktop trống trơn, rất đẹp :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor776: vào trang chủ jDownloader tải về
<_Tux_> hoặc là tìm cái ppa
<vubuntor776> evang
<vubuntor776> the con cai flash player thi sao ban
<vubuntor776> ff ko tu tim dc
<vubuntor776> minh down tu trang chu ve roi nhung ko cai dc
<n2i> sao lại phải đi tải như thế?
<n2i> trong software center có mà
<vubuntor776> nghia la sao ban
<n2i> giống kiểu của win nhỉ, đi tải về
<vubuntor776> ban co the huong dan chut ko
<vubuntor776> minh ko biet
<n2i> vào trung tâm phần mềm và tìm flash player
<n2i> nhấn install, thế thôi
<vubuntor776> hic
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor776> trung tma phan mem la o dau
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> cài U được nhiêu ngày rồi?
<n2i> trong menu applications ấy
<vubuntor776> bua dau tien
<n2i> .g wiki cài đặt phần mềm trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<vubuntor776> bua truoc cai 9.10 nhung ko vao mang dc
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> cứ thế mà làm thôi
<vubuntor776> nen cai lai 8.04
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor776
<ubot2> vubuntor776: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<n2i> á»±a
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor776> ko biet ban 10.10 tot hon ko
<n2i> 10.04 đi
<n2i> không vào được mạng thì cũng phải sửa, phải tìm hiểu tại sao chứ?
<vubuntor776> ban do tot ha ban
<n2i> bản LTS
<vubuntor776> tim hieu roi
<vubuntor776> ko duoc nen moi cai lai thu xem sao
<n2i> đại khái là tốt
<vubuntor776> uh
<vubuntor776> minh se thu ban do
<n2i> vậy tại sao không được?
<vubuntor776> ko biet
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor776> :D
<n2i> thế sao biểu là tìm hiểu rồi?
<n2i> thôi, cứ thế đi
<n2i> cài gói này vào
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor776> la lam theo cach may ban chi tren 4rum i
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> đó, vào đó rồi tìm gói này và cài vào
<n2i> restart lại ff là xong
 * n2i ăn cơm
<vubuntor776> thanks
<vubuntor020> mình cài ubuntu 10.10 khi mới khởi động xuất hiện dấu nháy hơn 5' mới vào được
<vubuntor020> mọi người giúp mình với
<vubuntor470> mọi người cho hỏi GUI nào thích hợp cho centos vậy
<vubuntor470>  mọi người cho hỏi GUI nào thích hợp cho centos vậy
<n2i|com_canh> :-/
<n2i|com_canh> sao phải xài GUI?
<n2i|com_canh> GUI nào chả được
<vubuntor470> vậy GUI nào nhẹ nhất vậy
<n2i|com_canh> nhiều
<n2i|com_canh> càng nhẹ càng khó xài
<vubuntor470> vậy bác gợi ý cho em 1 GUI nào đi
<vubuntor470> :D
<n2i|com_canh> vào đây mà ngắm lấy ít cái rồi chọn :D http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<bksupybot> Title: Desktop environment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor960> mong moi nguoi giup do
<nobawk> giup chi?
<vubuntor960> minh cai ubuntu nhung khi dang nhap man hinh hien dau nhay hon 5' moi vao duoc
<vubuntor503> cho hỏi
<vubuntor503> em vừa cài xfce trên centos
<vubuntor503> giờ làm sao remote GUI vậy
<n2i|com_canh> lol, cài xong lại đòi remove là sao?
<n2i|com_canh> cài gói nào thì remove gói đó thoi
<n2i|com_canh> *thôi
<vubuntor503> remote chứ ko phải remove
<vubuntor503> =.="
<n2i|com_canh> à, xin lỗi
<n2i|com_canh> nhầm hàng :P
<n2i|com_canh> remote thì có ối tool đó thôi, search đi
<vubuntor503> nhÆ° ko :-s
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> cài vnc vào
<n2i|com_canh> thích remote kiểu nào mới nói chứ :D
<vubuntor960> giup mình vụ khởi động với, híc, mới cài vào mà gian nan quá
<CoconutCrab> cấu hình máy của bạn <_
<vubuntor960> intel pentium dual 2.2Ghz ram 2g card onboad
<vubuntor960> main asus p5kpl-am
<CoconutCrab> hmm, cấu hình khá ngon
<CoconutCrab> bạn mô tả cho mình vấn đề
<CoconutCrab> từ đầu, đến đâu thì đơ, đơ ra sao
<vubuntor960> cảm ơn bạn trước nha
<vubuntor960> ban đầu m cài bản 10.10
<vubuntor960> cài như hướng dẫn , đến khi khởi động lại thì
<vubuntor960> sau khi chon boot vao ubuntu màn hình hiện dấu nháy
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor960> nháy liên tọi 5' sau thì vào như thường
<CoconutCrab> không phải hiện ra cái màn hình khởi động
<vubuntor960> co
<vubuntor960> vẫn hiện
<CoconutCrab> vậy bạn bấm alt+F2, gõ gnome-terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ vào đấy dmesg > log.txt
<CoconutCrab> rồi vào trong home, sẽ có file log.txt, tải lên mediafire hay đâu đấy
<CoconutCrab> hoặc mở ra rồi paste vào cái địa chỉ sau
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor960> rồi sao nữa b
<vubuntor960> hic!
<n2i|com_canh> cậu làm xong chưa? post link lên đây
<n2i|com_canh> có thể người khác sẽ giúp
<vubuntor960> poslink j
<n2i|com_canh> ủa, ông kia bảo thế mà không làm theo sao?
<vubuntor960> hic, bjo m lại đang dùng window rồi, đang tìm cách sửa lỗi rồi mới cài lại :(
<vubuntor960> ?
<nobawk> cafi laji casi gi?
<nobawk> cài lại cái gì
<vubuntor960> cai ubuntu đấy
<nobawk> sửa lỗi gì?
<vubuntor960> khởi động bị dấu nháy
<nobawk> dấu nháy như lào?
<vubuntor960> lúc khởi động nó cứ nháy liên tọi
<nobawk> cái gì nháy?
<nobawk> nháy ở chỗ nào
<vubuntor960> -
<nobawk> có qua bước chọn ubuntu ko
<vubuntor960> góc trái bên trên
<vubuntor960> chọn rùi
<nobawk> có nghịch gì driver của ubuntu ko
<nobawk> trước đây có bị thế ko
<vubuntor960> mới cài lần đầu đã bị luôn ba ak
<vubuntor960> m cài mấy bản rùi vẫn thế
<nobawk> uh
<nobawk> chạy đĩa live CD là bị luôn hả
<vubuntor960> lúc khởi động là bị
<nobawk> vubuntor960: chạy đĩa live cd có bị ko
<nobawk> hay cài xong rồi mới bị
<vubuntor960> có
<vubuntor960> thế bt chạy live cd có lâu ko b
<vubuntor960> ức chế quá
<vubuntor960> plz help meeeeeeeeee
<vubuntor960> plz help meeeeeeeeee
<nobawk> eh
<n2i> bình tĩnh
<nobawk> bạn thử chọn mấy cái option xem
<nobawk> nhÆ° nomodeset, acpi=off
<nobawk> ở ngay trước khi vào livecd xem có đc ko
<nobawk> vubuntor960: laptop hay desktop?
<vubuntor960> m cai văng wubi
<nobawk> thử với cái live cd
<nobawk> xem cái nào chạy đc
<nobawk> cài bằng wubi chán lắm
<vubuntor960> uhm
<vubuntor960> thì trước cài bằng cd rùi nhưng bị lỗi đó, ức quá lại format cài lại win, rùi thấy nhớ quá lại cài lại
<vubuntor960> ko mún dưt bỏ
<nobawk> tức là dùng đc 1 thời gian mới bị vậy?
<vubuntor862> cho em hoi
<vubuntor960> không
<vubuntor960> mới cái cái bị luôn
<nobawk> hay cài xong update xong thì bị luôn?
<vubuntor862> em có thu muc chua file deb
<vubuntor960> ngay từ lần restart đầu tiên
<vubuntor862> danh lenh cài tất cả file làm sao
<nobawk> vubuntor960: eh, chưa đủ thông tin để chẩn bệnh
<nobawk> vubuntor960: version ubuntu là?
<vubuntor862> 10.04
<nobawk> vubuntor862: dpkg -i *.deb
<vubuntor862> dpkg gi nua
<vubuntor960> loạn hít rùi
<vubuntor960> nói chung là noway rùi ak
<vubuntor226> mỗi lần khởi động mình phải gõ lệnh: arp -s 192.168.1.1 00:2d:34:56:f4:90 thì mới ra net đc, làm thế nào để ko cần gõ lại lệnh đó mỗi khi kđ nữa vậy :)
<vubuntor226> mình gõ man arp nhưng các hướng dẫn trong đó mình vẫn ko hiểu lắm :)
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor226: bên window có bị không?
<zj3t3mju> chắc bị netcut rồi?
<vubuntor226> window ko bị
<vubuntor226> nhưng ubuntu thì mỗi lần kđ là phải gõ lệnh đó
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor226: thế khởi động lại, vào net thử, rồi gõ arp -n
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor226: đưa kết quả lên
<vubuntor226> arp -n a.
<vubuntor226> ok mình kđ xong vào báo cáo tiếp
<vubuntor650> mình kđ xong, gõ arp -n ra thế này: 192.168.1.1              ether   00:1d:20:d4:b3:58   C                     eth1 | mà cái MAC kia ko phải của gateway
<vubuntor650> phải set static arp xx:90 kia mới ra net đc
<vubuntor650> liệu có phải mình bị arp poison ko
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: qua win lại không bị á?
<vubuntor650> win ko bị
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: giờ qua win thử xem?
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: cho chắc
<vubuntor650> win thì mỗi lần mất mạng mình cũng arp -s như thế kia, nhưng win kđ lại vẫn có mạng, hiếm lắm win mới mất
<vubuntor650> mình có 2 máy mà, máy win vẫn đang chạy bt đây
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: lol
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: thì tại nó sniff có 1 máy
<vubuntor650> bị nó chơi à
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: ai bít
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: mạng public à?
<vubuntor650> thế làm thế nào giờ hả bạn
<vubuntor650> ừ share cả xóm trọ
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: giờ khởi động máy ubuntu qua win xem
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: arp -n
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: arp -a
<zj3t3mju> nhầm
<vubuntor650> máy ubuntu chỉ cài ubuntu thôi ko cài ưin
 * zj3t3mju cũng đang xài arp tĩnh
<zj3t3mju> chủ mạng là cô giáo
<zj3t3mju> mà *** phết
<vubuntor650> win cũng để arp tĩnh
<vubuntor650> "chủ mạng là cô giáo" ko hiểu
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: tức đang xài chung mạng với cô giáo cùng dãy nhà trọ zzz
<vubuntor650> cô giáo thì sao @@
<vubuntor650> thế có phải mình bị arp poison ko
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: cài wireshark vào check gói tin arp
<vubuntor650> apt-fast install wireshark à
<vubuntor650> @@ dùng wireshark thế nào vậy bạn
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor650: tự tìm hỉu đi :P
<vubuntor650> đang gg :)
<vubuntor010> mọi người cho em hỏi là làm sao để đọc file .pdf trên OpenOffice mà k bị lỗi?
<n2i> sao không đọc bằng trình khác?
<vubuntor465> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/nimbus_lk/IMG00022.jpg
<vubuntor465> hic
<vubuntor465> luc vao no cu hien nhu the rui moi vao duoc
<vubuntor465> the la sao :(
<n2i> clear
<vubuntor465> ban
<n2i> mình bấm nhầm, mình không rõ vụ này đâu :D
<vubuntor465> hic
<n2i> cái dòng thứ 6 từ trên xuống có từ giống "bó tay" thật :D b0 tag
<famihug> :/part
<vubuntor566> chào các bạn
<vubuntor566> ram 512 dùng được ubuntu không?
<CoconutCrab> bật lên thì được
<vubuntor566> Chip pentum M 1.4, ram 512, ổ cứng 40gb, laptop
<CoconutCrab> nhưng mà sẽ hơi giới hạn khi dùng một số ứng dụng
<CoconutCrab> dùng lubuntu sẽ nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor566> có cài được ubuntu với giao diện đẹp không
<CoconutCrab> định nghĩa đẹp
<vubuntor566> chán
<vubuntor566> phải mua cái máy IBM x40
<vubuntor566> cài xp & ubuntu thôi
<CoconutCrab> owf hens?
<vubuntor566> ??
<vubuntor566> Cái máy đúng nhu cầu lập trình,
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor566> chúc mọi người ngủ ngon
<vubuntor566> mình thăng ddaay
<CoconutCrab> okay
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-19
<vubuntor659> giúp em với
<vubuntor659> em xài máy ảo
<_Tux_> vubuntor659: ờ rồi sao
<vubuntor659> mọi khi đang nhập bình thường nay không dc
<vubuntor659> vào màn hình den roi
<vubuntor659> giống giao diên console
<_Tux_> vubuntor659: Ubuntu server ?
<vubuntor659> khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor659: đã làm gì với Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor659> chÆ°a
<vubuntor659> destop mà bản 10.04
<vubuntor659> giao diện console rồi qua anh ơi em dang nhập dc mà xài gióng như dos
<vubuntor659> làm sao giở???
<_Tux_> vubuntor659: mình hỏi bạn làm gì với nó
<_Tux_> thì mới khiến nó vô màn hình console chớ ?
<vubuntor659> không làm gì cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor659: vậy thì khóc đi
<vubuntor659> em khởi động lên thoi
 * _Tux_ chẳng tự dưng bị vậy
<vubuntor659> vang
<vubuntor659> sao giờ mọi nguoi
<vubuntor874> a chi cho em hoi em moi cai cad 2008 nhung ko biet cach crack??
<_Tux_> vubuntor874: nhầm chỗ à
<vubuntor874> za ko ah.
<_Tux_> vubuntor874: thích trêu nhau hay nhầm thật ?
<vubuntor874> em moi cai cad 2008 cho kon may cai ubuntu 10.10
<_Tux_> vubuntor874: Thế thì tốt nhất là rút lui trong im lặng
<_Tux_> thay vì người ta kick
<vubuntor874> hix
<_Tux_> vubuntor874: không hỗ trợ crack
<_Tux_> vubuntor874: tự tìm
<vubuntor874> oh`
<vubuntor874> the anh co biet cai cad 2008 ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor874: đếu biết cái đó là cái gì
<_Tux_> được chưa ?
<vubuntor874> Ko biet ah`
<vubuntor874> Ngu vayyyyy~ nhi~~
<_Tux_> vubuntor874: đừng nguy hiểm thế ;))
<vubuntor874> Tux................Ngu vayyyyy~ nhi~~
<vubuntor874> Tux................Ngu vayyyyy~ nhi~~
<vubuntor874> Tux................Ngu vãi nhĩ...................................
<vubuntor874> Tux............Ngu vãi nhĩ...................................
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> (09:23:52) vubuntor874: Tux................Ngu vãi nhĩ...................................
<n2i> Cái này là sao thế?
<_Tux_> nobawk: kick hộ thằng vubuntor874 ra cái
<_Tux_> vào đây hỏi crack
<_Tux_> rồi còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm
<n2i> kick là nhẹ
<_Tux_> và nhìn vẫn ngu
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> kb
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor874> kít hộ cái
<nobawk> ok kb
<n2i> quét ip luôn đi anh
<nobawk> n2i: casi kia la` dai? cua? fpt
<n2i> :P
<ko_vo_ubuntu_duo> [10:29] <ko_vo_ubuntu_duo> ngăn quyền truy cập của user làm sao mấy huynh :| [10:29] <ko_vo_ubuntu_duo> cho nó truy cập được, giờ ngăn nó thì....chưa mò :|
<ko_vo_ubuntu_duo> được rồi :)) há há
<ko_vo_ubuntu_duo> thanks thanks
<vubuntor348> các anh cho em hỏi
<vubuntor348> file khỏi dộng của ubuntu ở chỗ nào nhỉ
<vubuntor348> em có cài Xubuntu trên 1 cái usb sau đó em resize nó lại
<vubuntor348> giờ nó mất khả năng boot rồi em dùng GRUB2 cho Linux trong Hidren boot 10.6
<vubuntor348> nhưng ko nhận ra dc file khởi dộng củ ubuntu
<vubuntor348> hê nhô
<vubuntor348> en ny bò đỳ hia?
<vubuntor348> @.@
<nobawk> resize cai gi?
<nobawk> resize phan vung dia cung' ha?
<nobawk> vubuntor348: nó báo cái gì/
<vubuntor348> bao lúc mình boot hả anh
<vubuntor348> hic em hỗi nãy add cái grub lỗi nên h nó báo sai à
<vubuntor348> error: hd1,5 cannot get C/H/S values
<nobawk> resize phân vùng
<nobawk> thỉ phải update lại cái fstab
<nobawk> nếu grub lỗi thì thử khôi phục lại grub
<vubuntor348> làm sao ạ
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot`> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor348> ko h anh chỉ cho em các mà ko dngf grubs đi
<nobawk> vào liveCD, mount phân vùng ubuntu vào, rồi sửa file etc/fstab
<vubuntor348> em muốn
<nobawk> vào điã live cD mà sửa
<vubuntor348> thế em dùng đĩa ubuntu để sủa dc ko
<nobawk> chỉnh grub thì cũng vào live cd mà sửa
<nobawk> chả có cách nào ko dùng grub cả
<vubuntor348> thế muốn xóa grub thì làm sao ạ
<nobawk> ko dùng grub thì dùng lilo
<nobawk> còn win nó đếu hỗ trợ boot linux
<nobawk> chỉ có linux hỗ trợ boot win
<nobawk> hết
<vubuntor348> tức em cài Xubuntu daung ubuntu vẫn sủa dc à
<nobawk> đc hết
<nobawk> khác nhau gì đâu
<nobawk> dùng đĩa live của xubuntu cũng đc
 * nobawk nhìn nhìn chuyên gia zipp01
<zipp01> chuyên gia rớt mạng
<zipp01> :(
<vubuntor348> ao sủa gì
<n2i>  :P
<vubuntor348> hic em thấy nó đúng rồi mà
<nobawk> resize -> thay đổi UUID -> ....
<nobawk> thay đổi cả thông tin về C/H/S value như nó đã báo ở trên
<vubuntor348> hu hu chỉnh nó thành /etc/fstab (em kiểm tra trong đó đều chính xác hết rồi nhung boot no hiện
<vubuntor348> ivailid magic number là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor115> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor115> mình ko thể cài được Ubuntu lên máy Toshiba L510-S4016
<vubuntor115> có ai đã cài được trên máy này chưa
<vubuntor115> xin giúp đỡ
<vubuntor115> Core i3 Ram 4G
<vubuntor115> cài và boot usb cũng ko được
<n2i> sao không boot được?
<n2i> nó thế nào? tối thui?
<vubuntor115> ko
<vubuntor115> nó boot được đến dòng....
<vubuntor115> chờ mình chút để mình lấy cái hình
<vubuntor115> http://cb1.upanh.com/19.0.24942010.yAF0/04022011007.jpg
<vubuntor115> kernel_thread_helper...
<vubuntor115> thì ko chạy nữa
<vubuntor115> cài ubuntu bản amd64 i386 hay netbook cũng đều đến dòng đấy thì ko chạy được nữa
<n2i> I dont know why...(In the end - linkin park :P )
<vubuntor908> n2i còn ko zậy
<vubuntor667> n2i???
<n2i> (13:09:57) n2i: I dont know why...(In the end - linkin park  :P)
<vubuntor331> có ai ở đây hêm?
<vubuntor331> Chim sẻ gọi đại bàng... !
<vubuntor331> đi đâu hết rùi?
<vubuntor331> các tình yêu đi đâu hết rùi?
<vubuntor038> ai chỉ giúp mình lệnh mount 1 partition như thế nào thế?
<vubuntor038> ví dụ mình muốn mount cái ổ "Dữ Liệu" của mình thì viết lệnh như thế nào vậy?
<nobawk> mount /dev/sd[a-z][0-9]
<n2i> man mount đi cậu
<vubuntor038> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<vubuntor038> nó báo lỗi như thế
<vubuntor038> mình ko thạo tiếng anh bạn ơi
<vubuntor038> ko xem đc man :(
<vubuntor038> Máy mình có 1 ổ là “Dữ liệu”  - /dev/sda6 - NTFS, ai viết cho mình lệnh mount nó với?
<nobawk> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<nobawk> rồi nautilus /mnt
<vubuntor620> cho hoi ty ban
<vubuntor620> option cua cac ky tu u minh go lenh nhu the naof
<vubuntor038> nobawk: đc rồi. Thanks bạn nhé!
<vubuntor620> lenh bat dau bang chu u ak
<vubuntor620> sao ban
<nobawk> vubuntor620: ký tự gì?
<vubuntor620> uh
<vubuntor038> nobawk: nó báo lỗi: “Could not parse arguments: cannot open display” bạn ơi
<vubuntor620> cac lenh bat dau bang chu u ak
<vubuntor620> lam sao de minh biet cac lenh bat dau bang chu u trong linux
<vubuntor620> va y nhgia cua no
<nobawk> vubuntor038: lệnh như lào?
<n2i> @@
<nobawk> đang định làm gì
<vubuntor038> nobawk: khi mình gõ $nautilus /mnt"
<vubuntor620> vi du:
<vubuntor038> thì nó ra lỗi đó
<vubuntor620> lenh sudo co y ngia j ban kia
<vubuntor620> lam sao de biet trong linux co lenh j ak
<n2i> vậy thì man
<nobawk> vubuntor038: nautilus /mnt
<vubuntor038> nobawk: uh
<nobawk> vubuntor038: ko có gui à
<vubuntor620> sao ban
<nobawk> vubuntor038: ko có giao diện đồ hoạ thì ko chơi đc lệnh đó
<vubuntor038> vây làm sao?
<n2i> cứ cd và ls thế thôi :D
<n2i> không thì cài mc vào mà xài @@
<vubuntor038> nó ra mỗi 3 thư mục:
<vubuntor038> grub
<vubuntor038> ...RECYCLE..
<vubuntor038> System Volume..
<vubuntor038> còn không thấy dữ liệu khác
<n2i> có khi mount nhầm phân vùng rồi :D
<vubuntor038> vậy làm sao để biết tên của nnó?
<vubuntor038> đc rôìi
<vubuntor038> mình mount sang /media
<vubuntor038> :D
<vubuntor437> các bác cho hỏi do máy em ram 4G nhưng chạy bằng ổ ATA nên mình muốn tắt swap đi để đở chậm thì làm thế nào
<daovanhoi> help me
<daovanhoi> bac nobawk oi'
<daovanhoi> e cai xong chrome plus ma k biet no nam o dau
<daovanhoi> vao app/internet k co
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> daovanhoi: ko biết
<nobawk> vào terminal chạy
<daovanhoi> sao bac k biet
<daovanhoi> em chay whereis chrome
<nobawk> vì lâu rồi có dùng chrome đâu :3
<daovanhoi> no bao la chrome:
<nobawk> which google-chrome
<daovanhoi> the tho
<daovanhoi> a
<daovanhoi> k
<daovanhoi> google chrome thi no co
<daovanhoi> nhung e moi cai chrome plus
<nobawk> vào terminal chạy
<daovanhoi> no khac bac ak
<nobawk> google-chrome
<vubuntor873> có ai biết cài opensuse từ file iso ko
<afterlastangel> cài từ file iso là sao
<afterlastangel> :-/
<afterlastangel> mình chỉ biết cài Ubuntu từ file iso thôi :P
<vubuntor795> vubuntor873: lần trước có người chỉ em làm bằng tíeng Pháp, bác cần hong?
<vubuntor873> có
<vubuntor873> mình cài bằng unetbootin khi đến phần mout file iso thì nó báo ko tìm thấy file
<afterlastangel>  :-s
<afterlastangel> unetbootin chỉ dùng tạo usb thôi
<afterlastangel> có dùng để cài được đâu
<vubuntor795> vubuntor873: em k dịch dưoc cơ mà dòng lệnh bang TA
<vubuntor795> đây nà
<vubuntor795> vubuntor873: Cas pratique  Voici les commandes que j’ai effectuées sur mon système: $ mkdir /home/splitsch/Bureau/opensuse11 # mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/téléchargement/opensuse11.iso /home/splitsch/Bureau/opensuse11 $ cp -a /home/splitsch/Bureau/opensuse11/* /home/splitsch/bureau/opensuse  Mon menu.lst: title Installation Suse v11 root (hd0,5) kernel /home/splitsch/Bureau/opensuse/boot/i386/loader/linux splash=sile
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> chịu
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> ko đọc được tiếng pháp
<vubuntor795> hồi đó lên đây k bít là ai đó đã chỉ em thế mà
<vubuntor795> em cũng chả bít tiếng pháp
<vubuntor795> cứ mò câu lệnh TA thui
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> chỉ gì
<vubuntor873> đang muốn cài suse mà ko cài đc
<vubuntor873> chán thế
<afterlastangel> cái đó là cài opensusu trên ubuntu à
<afterlastangel> ;-s
<vubuntor795> - mount file iso đến 1 folder nào đó Code: # mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/téléchargement/opensuse11.iso /home/splitsch/Bureau/opensuse11 - copy toàn bộ trong file iso vừa mount sang 1 thư mục khác trên đĩa cứng Code: $ cp -a /home/splitsch/Bureau/opensuse11/* /home/splitsch/bureau/opensuse - chỉnh sửa file menu.lst. Root là partition chứa thư mục opensuse, kernel là đường dẫn tới fil
<vubuntor873> [boot loader] timeout=30 default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS [operating systems] multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect C:\grldr="Start GRUB"
<vubuntor873> title Installation Suse v11 root (hd0,0) kernel /boot/i386/loader/linux splash=silent showopts initrd /boot/i386/loader/initrd
<vubuntor873> khi chạy vào trong rồi
<vubuntor873> thì nó ko cài đc nữa
<vubuntor873> báo ko mout đc
 * vubuntor795 chịu 
 * vubuntor795 quên hết òi
<vubuntor631> ai có thể giúp đỡ em đc ko
<vubuntor631> Em đang làm 1 báo cáo về tìm hiểu HĐH Ubuntu .
<vubuntor631> Em đã đọc hết tài liệu hướng dẫn ở đây . Nhưng vẫn thấy thiếu thiếu .
<vubuntor631> ko biết ai có thể cho em 1 ít tài liệu hơn về Ubuntu đc ko .
<vubuntor617> hi
<vubuntor617> cho mình hỏi gói build-essential có tác dụng gì vậy
<vubuntor617> mình đang làm đồ án, phải ngâm cứu về mấy cái này
<n2i> trong synaptic có nói mà
<vubuntor617> mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor162> các bác ơi
<vubuntor162> cho mình hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor162> mấy thư viện lập trình quan trọng của Ubuntu
<vubuntor162> API
<vubuntor162> mình biết mỗi Gtk
<vubuntor162> ngoài ra còn cái gì nữa ko
<vubuntor162> alo
<nobawk> vấn đề là lập trình cái gì
<nobawk> quan trọng nhất là glibc
<vubuntor162> ok
<vubuntor162> mình đang làm đồ án
<vubuntor162> giáo viên kêu tìm các thư viện quan trọng nhất để lập trình bên ubuntu
<vubuntor162> C/C++
<nobawk> vấn đề là làm cái gì
<nobawk> còn thư viện có cả núi
<zj3t3mju> lập trình asp hay gì :)
<vubuntor162> cũng chẳng  rõ
<vubuntor162> bạn thử kể vài cái đi, dc cái nào hay cái đó
<vubuntor500> Ai biết tài liệu học cách sử dụng ubuntu ko GUI nào tốt nhất ko, chỉ giúp mình với?
<vubuntor162> C/C++
<vubuntor162> có phải để xây dựng 1 phần mền có GUI trong ubuntu, người ta thường sử dụng Gtk, Qt ?
<vubuntor162> ngoài ra còn có thư viện nào quan trọng đối với người lập trình viên
<vubuntor162> phát triển hệ thống
<vubuntor162> alo
<nobawk> đã nói rồi
<nobawk> có cả đống
<nobawk> thích thfi tự viết thư viện cũng đc
<vubuntor500> mình muốn học sử dụng ubuntu ko có gui, ai cho mình cái tên mình lên google tìm với?
<nobawk> vubuntor500: ubuntu server
<vubuntor162> nobawk: bạn cho mình tên của 5 lib phổ biến để mình lên google
<vubuntor162> 5 cái cũng dc, còn hơn là ko có cái nào
<nobawk> vubuntor162: thế tự google đi
<nobawk> hỏi mình mần chi
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> bác n2i ơi
<daovanhoi> cho e hỏi
<daovanhoi> muốn biết trong ubuntu còn drive nào thiếu thì lệnh gì hả bac?
<daovanhoi> buzz
<daovanhoi> buzz
<daovanhoi> các bác đi đâu hết rồi
<vubuntor614> Chào mọi người
<n2i> mọi người chào!
<vubuntor614> mình có vài vấn đề thắc mắc cần hỏi
<vubuntor614> Đầu tiên mình cài win 7 sau đó tạo 1 vùng mới trên ổ cứng để cài Ubuntu 10
<vubuntor614> nhưng lúc mở ubuntu lên thì ko thấy mạng
<vubuntor614> hình mạng có hình dấu chấm thang
<vubuntor614> mình xem driver thì k thấy có driver nào hết
<vubuntor614> ai giúp với
<n2i> dấu chấm than?
<n2i> rê chuột vào biểu tượng đó nó có hiện lên gì ko?
<vubuntor614> có a
<vubuntor614> ubuntu có cần cài driver k a
<vubuntor389> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-20
<vubuntor918> cho hỏi lệnh để vào http://ubuntu-vn.org trên terminal là chi vậy?
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> cài elinks vào
<nobawk> rồi elinks http://ubuntu-vn.org
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor918> uh
<vubuntor918> nobawk:  Mình ko vào đc phần hỗ trợ trực tuyến bạn ơi?
<vubuntor526> các bác cho em hỏi? bây giờ em muốn có áo phông ubuntu thì phải làm sao? liệu  có thể nhận được luôn không ạ?
<vubuntor526> các bác cho em hỏi? bây giờ em muốn có áo phông ubuntu thì phải làm sao? liệu  có thể nhận được luôn không ạ?
<vubuntor918> !mouse in ubuntu no gui
<ubot2> vubuntor918: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor918> ubot2: @@
<vubuntor526> có ai giúp với nhỉ? vào forum mò, toàn thấy đăng kí áo từ hồi nào thôi! đợi đến lượt sau là khi nào vậy?
<vubuntor526> các bác cho em hỏi? bây giờ em muốn có áo phông ubuntu thì phải làm sao? liệu  có thể nhận được luôn không ạ?
<vubuntor918> vubuntor526: mình ko biết, hỏi mọi ng kia xem sao :D
<vubuntor526> cảm ơn bạn! hỏi nhưng có thấy ai nói gì đâu! hu hu
<vubuntor918> chắc họ bận, lần sau phải hỏi vào giờ cơm trưa cũng nên :)
<nobawk> vubuntor918: thì trong term nó thế mà
<nobawk> muốn vào dây thì dùng irc
<nobawk> irc client
<vubuntor190> nobawk:pass root la rong phai khong ha
<vubuntor190> măc định
<vubuntor918> ai cho mình đoạn lệnh để vào đây trên terminal với?( mình cài sirc rồi).
<vubuntor000> co ban nao giup minh hk
<vubuntor000> lam sao cai win 7 voi ubuntu
<vubuntor918> vubuntor000: cụ thể hơn đi?
<vubuntor000> lam sao de cai win 7 voi ubuntu cung nhau tren may
<vubuntor918> vubuntor000: bạn cài lần lượt 2 cái lên
<vubuntor000> lam sao zayanh
<vubuntor000> anh co tai lieu hk
<vubuntor918> nếu cài win7 sau thì khôi phục grub
<hvnsweet1ng> vubuntor000: bạn cài win 7 trc rồi cài ubuntu
<vubuntor000> da
<vubuntor000> em cai win 7 oy
<vubuntor000> gio con ubuntu
<hvnsweet1ng> google : hướng dãn cài ubuntu cùng win7
<vubuntor000> ai co tai lieu giup em voi
<vubuntor918> hvnsweet1ng: bạn ơi viết cho mình đoạn lệnh để vào đây bằng ỉrc đi(tớ cài sirc)?
<hvnsweet1ng>  join ubuntu-vn
<hvnsweet1ng> thêm dấu slash ở trc
<hvnsweet1ng> "/join ubuntu-vn"
<hvnsweet1ng> à
<hvnsweet1ng> trc ấy thì pahri "/connect irc.freenode.net
<hvnsweet1ng> tớ dùng irssi thì lệnh nó thế :D
<vubuntor000> may anh oi cai unbuntu bang file iso dc hk zay
<vubuntor918> ic
<hvnsweet1ng> vubuntor000: không, bạn phải cài bằng đĩa or usb
<vubuntor918> hvnsweet1ng: command not found! @@
<vubuntor000> cach cai sao zay anh??
<vubuntor000> em moi biet unbunt ha
<hvnsweet1ng> vubuntor918: bạn dùng cái j?
<vubuntor000> hepl me
<hvnsweet1ng> vubuntor000: http://www.google.com.vn/search?q=c%C3%A0i+ubuntu+c%C3%B9ng+win+7&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<bksupybot`> Title: cài ubuntu cùng win 7 - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor000> noi tim google thi len hoi lam gi??
<vubuntor918> hvnsweet1ng: sirc
<vubuntor918> mình vừa cài cái đó
<hvnsweet1ng> thế thì vào help của nó mà xem lệnh chứ mình ko dùng cái ấy :D
<vubuntor000> lai google
<vubuntor918> man à?
<hvnsweet1ng> uh
<vubuntor000> zay vo dien dan cung nhu khong
<vubuntor000> giup do gi chu
<vubuntor000> ho tro gi chu
<vubuntor000> cung zay
<hvnsweet1ng> vubuntor000: bạn phải làm, có thắc mắc thì mới trả lời đc chứ
<vubuntor000> tai minh chua biet nen moi xin tai lieu de lam ma
<vubuntor918> hvnsweet1ng: sirc [options] [nickname(server)]
<vubuntor000> chang ai cho ma toan len google
<vubuntor918> hvnsweet1ng: cụ thể phải viết thế nào?
<hvnsweet1ng> vubuntor000: tài liệu ngay mấy trang kết quả đầu tiên trên google thây
<vubuntor918> :D
<hvnsweet1ng> đọc đoạn dưới đi
<hvnsweet1ng> xem cái connect là gì
<vubuntor918> hvnsweet1ng: ko tháy có :(
<hvnsweet1ng> vubuntor918: chờ tí tớ cài thử
<vubuntor918> uh
<vubuntor918> sirc nhé
<hvnsweet1ng> đầu tiên là
<hvnsweet1ng> sirc -s irc.freenode.net
<vubuntor918> rồi
<vubuntor918> “/join ubuntu-vn ”à?
<hvnsweet1ng> ko
<hvnsweet1ng> cái đấy là lệnh bên irssi
<hvnsweet1ng> để tớ tìm đã @@
<Guest24475> jsda
<Guest24475> clear
<vubuntor918> đc rồi
<vubuntor918> nhưng bbị lỗi font
<vubuntor918> tớ chát đó
<vubuntor918> :D
<vubuntor918> trong đó bị lỗi font bạn ơi
<vubuntor918> là “/join ubuntu-vn” đc đó
<vubuntor918> nhưng bị lỗi font :(
<famihug> doremi
<famihug> con mèo
<famihug> lỗi đâu mà lỗi :))
<Guest24475> minh bi loi ma
<famihug> gõ tiếng việtxem nào
<famihug> ừ đọc thì lỗi thật :D
<Guest24475> khong ddc
<hvnsweet1ng> đúng rồi
<hvnsweet1ng> chắc nó ko hỗ trợ unicode
<hvnsweet1ng> thôi dùng irssi ấy :D
<vubuntor918> uh
<Guest24475> quit
<vubuntor918> @@
<vubuntor918> lệnh khác à?
<hvnsweet1ng> uh
<hvnsweet1ng> irssi -c irc....
<vubuntor918> thế nào?
<root__> sdlkd
<root__> dc rooi
<root__> hics
<root__> nhung go tieng viet ra sao?
<hvnsweet1ng> gõ như thường
<root__> cai tieng viet tren terminal nhu the nao the? :D
<hvnsweet1ng> có cài j đâu
<root__> hic
<hackvn9x> ae cho hỏi
<hvnsweet1ng> root__: t dùng ibus như thường chả cài j cả
<root__> vay sao go dc tieg viet?
<hackvn9x> nên dùng bộ gõ gì cho U đây
<hvnsweet1ng> ibus
<root__> no-gui :(
<hackvn9x> oh
<hackvn9x> thanks
<hackvn9x> Ở đây có bác nào dùng Laptop k nhỉ
<hvnsweet1ng> cũng có :D
<hackvn9x> oh
<hackvn9x> bác nào dùng cho hỏi
<hackvn9x> bác có bật đc wifi trong U k
<root__> hvnsweet1ng: Minhf khoong go dc tieng viet!
<hackvn9x> máy Toshiba của mình cài U nhưng k sài đc cái phím FN + F8 để bật
<hvnsweet1ng> à, với các laptop thì phải mod phím
<hackvn9x> làm kiểu j hả bác
<hvnsweet1ng> chỉnh thế nào tớ cũng ko rõ lắm @@ bạn google đi
<hvnsweet1ng> map phím
<hackvn9x> mod phím hả
<hvnsweet1ng> map lại
<hackvn9x> mới nghe lần đầu
<hvnsweet1ng> ko phải mod
<hackvn9x> oh
<hvnsweet1ng> root__: thế pidgin , libre có gõ đc tv ko
<vubuntor918> có
<vubuntor918> đang gõ nè
<vubuntor918> nhưng trên terminal ko gõ đc
<hackvn9x> sax
<hvnsweet1ng> à
<hvnsweet1ng> thử cách này
<vubuntor918> à
<vubuntor918> gõ đc trên terminal
<vubuntor918> nhưng ko gõ đc ở kia
<hvnsweet1ng> hợ
<hvnsweet1ng> tớ gõ như thường
<vubuntor918> mình dùng ở cái Ctrl+Alt+F1
<vubuntor918> ở đó ko gõ đc
<hvnsweet1ng> ter ảo, cái này hem bít :D
<root__> nhin cac ban chat tieng viet cung bi loi font ne!
<root__> :(
<hvnsweet1ng> thì cái đang dùng là gnome ubuntu mà
<hvnsweet1ng> nhầm
<hvnsweet1ng> gnome-terminal
<root__> the cai nay la non-gnome-terminal af?
<vubuntor995> !snort
<ubot2> Factoid 'snort' not found
<vubuntor918> ! gõ tiếng việt khi dùng non-gnome ubuntu :D
<ubot2> vubuntor918: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hvnsweet1ng> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<vubuntor995> !scapy
<ubot2> Factoid 'scapy' not found
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org.)
<hvnsweet1ng> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<bksupybot`> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor995> search engine co van de gi vay nhi?
<vubuntor995> !find scapy
<vubuntor995> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<vubuntor918> @@
<vubuntor918> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<root__> !install vietnamese input method for ubunutu's terminal
<ubot2> root__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor666> ai co tong hop cac tai lieu unbuntu share minh voi
<vubuntor666> ???
<root__> http://google.com/?=tong%hop%cac%tai%lieu%ve%ubuntu
<Guest53263> ..
<Guest53263> !irc command
<ubot2> Factoid 'irc command' not found
<Guest53263> !list user on irc channel
<ubot2> Guest53263: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest53263> search engine has some wrongs!
<ubot1> 1
<ubot1> Moi ng oj, lam sao de go tieng viet khi khong co gui vay?
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> dung emas
<nobawk> bo. go~ mac. dinh cua?emacs go~ am` am`
<nobawk> ko thi` cau' hinh cai bo go
<ubot1> emacs la trinh soan thao thi phai?
<nobawk> !emacs
<ubot2> Emacs là một trình soạn thảo text và code rất hiệu quả. Nó ko chỉ là một trình soạn thảo mà còn có thể tích hợp thêm nhiều công cụ hữu ích như shell, debugger, chat IRC, SVN, CVS, lướt web v.v... Emacs có thể được cấu hình thành một IDE hoàn chỉnh. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs
<bksupybot`> Title: GNU Emacs - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<ubot1> y minh la go tieng viet de chat voi ban ne
<ubot1> ?
<nobawk> trong console thì chat chit gi`?
<nobawk> ko thi` dung` bo. go~ mac dinh cua? console
<nobawk> thoi chuon
<ubot1> :-s
<ubot1> mi`nh tha^'y n2i cha't dc ma` :(
<root__> s
<afterlastangel> >:)
<root__> mi`nh chay lenh: "#setfont -m trivial -u tcvn.uni tcvn8x64" de? xem tieng viet tren consolen nhung sao ko dc vay?
<vubuntor525> cho em hoi voi
<vubuntor525> ubuntu ban nao la on dinh nhat
<nobawk> dùng 10.04 đi
<vubuntor525> cho minh link de tai 10.4 duoc khong
<nobawk> vubuntor525: ubuntu.com
<vubuntor922> cai Ibus cho ubuntu 10.10 thi lam sao nhi
<vubuntor922> dung cai deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ibus-dev/ibus-1.2-karmic/ubuntu karmic main #IBus 1.2 for Karmic
<bksupybot`> Title: Index of /ibus-dev/ibus-1.2-karmic/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor922> co dc ko nua nhi
<vubuntor240> cho em hoi
<vubuntor240> tai ban Ubuntu 10.4 LST o trang chu Ubuntu phai hong a
<nobawk> vubuntor240: đúng rồi
<vubuntor922> hic em hoi ko ai tra loi
<vubuntor922> em ko cai dc wifi cho lap lam sao gio
<vubuntor922> binh thuong em dung cai add device thi co cai B40 cua broadcom
<vubuntor922> nhung h chi con cai
<vubuntor922> STA ma ci nay em cai ko nhan dc
<vubuntor240> ban dung ban Ubuntu nao
<vubuntor240> version may
<vubuntor922> Kubuntu
<vubuntor922> 10.10
<vubuntor922> truoc h toan thay ma gio ko thay
<vubuntor922> hay tai em chinh server update nhi
<vubuntor922> ban dau no o viet nam nhung cham qua
<vubuntor922> em chuyen sang main server
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> af
<vubuntor922> ??\
<afterlastangel> Mirror của FPT thì có cả của Natty ấy
<afterlastangel> sợ gì
<vubuntor922> lam sao anh
<afterlastangel> :))
<vubuntor922> =.='
<afterlastangel> chạy ầm ầm full đường truyền luôn đấy
<vubuntor922> ko hieu
<vubuntor922> hic em ko tha no dau a
<afterlastangel> cứ vào trong mấy cái file /etc/apt/source.list
<afterlastangel> sửa mấy dòng địa chỉ lại thành http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/
<bksupybot`> Title: /ubuntu/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<afterlastangel> thì chạy tốt
<vubuntor922> dongf naof
<vubuntor922> hic no nhiu lam em chinh sai thi toi a
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> ....
<afterlastangel> wf
<afterlastangel> ừ
<nobawk> !network-pm | vubuntor922
<ubot2> vubuntor922: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<afterlastangel> nên backup ra trước
<bksupybot`> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> à
<root__> !xem tieng viet tren consolen cua ubuntu
<ubot2> root__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afterlastangel> để xem có cách chỉnh mirror dễ
<afterlastangel> nhưng sao quên mất rồi
<nobawk> cài driver sta vào
<afterlastangel> có cái tool nào đó
<nobawk> chỉnh lại cái power như thế kia
<nobawk> chắc là đc
<vubuntor922> oa ca 1 dong Wilesss em biet chon cai nao
<vubuntor922> hu hu em chay = usb thua co 400mb nua
<vubuntor922> ma moi goi hom hom ung gan 200 mb roi
<vubuntor922> em truoc chayj cai Broadcom B40 ay
<vubuntor922> ai biet cu the no thi chi gium em vs
<nobawk> vubuntor922: chạy cái đó làm sao?
<nobawk> b43 hả
<vubuntor922> da
<vubuntor922> hic cai ibus phai khoi dong lai ms dc
<vubuntor922> cac anh chiu kho ko dau ty nha
<vubuntor922> em cai no tren usb
<nobawk> thôi cài vào máy thật đi
<vubuntor922> gio thua co 400mb nua thoi
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<vubuntor922> ma cai 1 ca cung mat toi
<nobawk> lspci
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor922
<ubot2> vubuntor922: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor922> khon da
<vubuntor922> khoan da
<vubuntor922> neu em cai phien ban cao nhat cua may cai goi backport-wiless
<vubuntor922> thi co nghia la sau nay em cap nhat driver wifi ma ko can mang cung dc a
<vubuntor922> hay no chi mang tinh thu dong van can mang a
<vubuntor092> lo xo lai dis
<vubuntor092> anh oi lenh hoi nay la lenh gi ay nhi
<vubuntor092> em tat nham
<vubuntor092> lam sao de biet minh dang dung kenel nao nhi
<vubuntor092> cxo ai nua o
<vubuntor092> hu hu
<nobawk> uname -a
<vubuntor092> generic <<== ???
<vubuntor092> em hoi nua a
<vubuntor092> no bao
<vubuntor092> 2.6.35-22-generic
<vubuntor092> thi minh phi chon goi trung y het hay la minh chon goi cao hon cang tot ha
<vubuntor092> hu hu pls
<vubuntor092> may sap het pin roai cac anh oi
<vubuntor092> cai nay cay pin ghe qua
<nobawk> kô tune thì tốn pin đúng rồi
<nobawk> kernel ko cần quan tâm
<nobawk> cứ update đều đều là đc
<vubuntor092> la sao
<vubuntor092> hu hu em chi update dc 1 cai thoi
<vubuntor092> em chon cai cao nhat dc ko
<vubuntor092> vi con co 400mb trong nua thoi
<nobawk> moá
<nobawk> đã nó rồi
<nobawk> cài vào máy
<nobawk> usb thì thôi dừng nghĩ update
<vubuntor092> @.@ ko di khoe dc
<vubuntor092> =))
<vubuntor092> thi the gio em cai phien ban cuoi cung cua cai nay = naptic no co nhan drive luon ko nhi
<root__> minh co cai elinks(PID=4311) chay nen, bay gio muon khoi dong lai thi lam the nao?)
<nobawk> fb
<root__> fg chu?
<root__> nhung ko dc!
<root__> no ba'o la`: no such job
<root__> fb: command not found
<root__> giup voi, minh ko sao lay laj dc no! :(
<nobawk> root__: eh?
<nobawk> jobs
<nobawk> nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> ko ra gì thì ko phải background
<root__> ps -l thi no ra: 1 S 0 4311 3819 0 80 0 - 17794 wait tty3 00:00:00 elinks
<root__> jobs thi ko ra :D
<root__> hjhi
<nobawk> chưa phải bg thì sao mà fg?
<nobawk> vào cái tty3
<root__> uh
<root__> ko dc
<vietred> ubuntu có driver cho máy ảnh canon EOS 50D không các bạn?
<nobawk> ko biết
<nobawk> chắc storage thì có
<root__> nobawk: tai minh dang dung thi nhan vao cai OS shell
<root__> the la no bay maat :(
<vubuntor487> eo cái capcha đánh sai vẫn zô dc như thươngf
<vubuntor487> các anh ơ làm sao dổi server update của Kubuntu sang miror của FPT dc nhỉ
<vubuntor487> oa oa gần đêy các anh ghét em roài hay sao a
<n2i> vubuntor487: zề thế?
<vubuntor487> đổi server update sang của fpt làm sao ạ
<n2i> không biết bên kubuntu có cái gì quản lý mớ phần mềm tên là gì nhỉ?
<n2i> xem trong đó thôi
<n2i> không thì chỉnh source.list, /me đoán thế
<vubuntor487> nó là ksoftware thì phải
<n2i> vậy thì chỉnh trong đó đi, chắc là có mà
<vubuntor487> nó có cả đống serevr trừ server việ nam @.@\\
<vubuntor487> chỉnh thế nào ạ
<vubuntor487> sudo kate /ect/... đúng ko ạ
<n2i> ẹc. đồ của kde mình đã động vào bao giờ đâu
<n2i> đó là chỉnh bằng tay roài
<n2i> còn chỉnh bằng GUI không có sao?
<n2i> mà lấy server của ftp làm gì?
<n2i> chết lên chết xuống
<vubuntor487> hic thế nhanh nhất của ai
<vubuntor487> đương fturyeenf quốc têc giwof chán lắm
<vubuntor487> nó đã fix dc cáp quan chưa nhỉ
<n2i> lấy tạm của taiwan hay sing đi
<n2i> xài đỡ thôi
<n2i> biết làm sao được
<n2i> hehe
 * n2i xài main server, update cứ ~400KBps là bt :D
<vubuntor487> đường truywwfn từ ta sang hongkong lỗi ko nhỉ
<vubuntor487> he he hỗi nãy ko cài dc là vì lúc cài ko thì ko đánh dấu vào cái third-party gì gì ấy
<vubuntor487> bác n2i ơi
<vubuntor487> bác thử down cái gì đó từ main server xem no có nhanh ko ạ
<n2i> không thử được
<n2i> tải là tải thật chứ
<vubuntor487> @>@
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor487> thì làm thật luôn đi
<vubuntor487> :d
<n2i> ví dụ cái nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor487> for mat ubuntu
<vubuntor487> cai ban 7.10 roi date lại
<vubuntor487> :D
<vubuntor487> sau nói cho em xem nó coa nhanh ko
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor487> =))
<n2i> đi chết đê! :D
<daovanhoi> bác nào cho em hỏi
<daovanhoi> touchegg có dùng cho chuột thường được không
<vubuntor487> ha làm dc cái USB-kubuntu neyf
<daovanhoi> hay chỉ dùng cho đa điểm vậy?
<daovanhoi> :))
<vubuntor487> ttaoj bản ghost rồi phổ biến
<vubuntor487> he he tha hồn nguwoif dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor487> đảm bảo có lúc ko thế đếm hết ngưới lên hỏi
<n2i> daovanhoi: đồ mới, hem có cho 10.04 :P
<n2i> vubuntor487: có triển vọng đới
<daovanhoi> là sao bác
<daovanhoi> e dùng 10.10 mà
<daovanhoi> cái này e chỉ hỏi có dùng cho chuột bình thường được k thôi
<vubuntor487> hic cái cai Xubuntu mà nó co nhẹ hơn Kubuntu cho nào đâu
<daovanhoi> chứ chuột em không phải là chuột đa điểm
<n2i> daovanhoi: hem biết nữa, chắc là chỉ cho đa điểm :D
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> ức quá
<daovanhoi> thấy nó dùng mà sướng
<daovanhoi> thui
<daovanhoi> tức rồi
<daovanhoi> k thèm cài nữa
<daovanhoi> thansks bác
<daovanhoi> hihi
<vubuntor487> ghots nó nhanh vs lại có nhiều ứng dụng rồi chứ cái chưa làm thì sợ lũ kia nhìn thấy là chóng mặt
<vubuntor487> cài cái này phụ thuộc mạng nhiều quá
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor487> em cài lần này là lần thứ 10
<vubuntor487> chắc cái USB sắp tèo
 * n2i làm bao nhiêu lần hem nhớ nữa, nhưng mà usb vẫn xài phe phé
<vubuntor487> hic em cài trực tiếp lên nó mà
<Guest23379> clear
<Guest23379> ssh oo
<Guest23379> ai giup minh lan luot cac buoc de go dc tieng viet tren consolen voi?
<Guest23379> minh cai emacs roi nhung chang biet   lam j ca :(
<favadi> Guest23379: gõ tiếng Việt trên console là sao?
<favadi> gnome-terminal à
<favadi> :|
<Guest23379> ubuntu
<Guest23379> tren consolen cua ubuntu ay
<Guest23379> ko co xem dc tieng viet thoi cung dc
<Guest23379> cac ban chat tieng viet minh chang nhin thay j
<Guest23379> toan cac o vuong thoi
<Guest23379> :(
<nobawk> dung font
<nobawk> ho tro tieng viet cho console
<Guest23379> chi minh cac buoc di
<Guest23379> :(
<Guest23379> go lenh ntn y?
<nobawk> eu' chi?
<nobawk> tu. tim` hieu?/ di
<CoconutCrab> lol?
<nobawk> dpkg-reconfigure consolekit
<Guest23379> khong tim dc :(
<nobawk> ko tim dc thi` cu' the' ma` xai`
 * nobawk di ngao?
<Guest23379> minh chay roi
<Guest23379> lam sao bay gio?
<CoconutCrab> tự tìm thông tin về set console font trong ubuntu/debian rồi chỉnh sang viscii
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<Guest23379> setfont -m ... phai ko?
<CoconutCrab> chắc thíe
<Guest23379> minh thu roi nhung ko dc :(
<CoconutCrab> thế tìm tiếp
<Guest23379> ca buoi chieu roi :(
<Guest23379> giup minh di
<CoconutCrab> tìm kiểu khác
 * CoconutCrab không biết chính xác nó làm trên ubuntu thế nào
<CoconutCrab> chỉ biết là sửa 1 file là xong
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<Guest23379> :(
<CoconutCrab> hình như nó là do cái consolefont lúc chạy
<CoconutCrab> tự tìm trong /etc ấy
<CoconutCrab> find /etc -name '*console*'
<Guest23379> ko ra cai j ca!
<Guest23379> :-/
<CoconutCrab> the tu tim tiep
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<CoconutCrab> còn nếu bảo là 'google hộ mình đi' thì chịu
<CoconutCrab> không làm đâu
<Guest23379> :(
<Guest23379> minh moi dung ubuntu k biet   gi ca
<Guest23379> cac  ban giup minh  di
<CoconutCrab> the thi so` vao` console lam gi?
<Guest23379> :(
<CoconutCrab> moi dung -> so` vao` console doi` dung` tieng Viet
<CoconutCrab> nghe mau thuan :-\
<Guest23379> :(
<Guest23379> sao laj mau thuan~?
<CoconutCrab> moi dung thi dung GUI cho lanh`
<CoconutCrab> console lam gi?
<CoconutCrab> gnome-terminal khong chay duoc ah? :-\
<Guest23379> ma'y minh yeu lam
<Guest23379> khong chay dc gui
<Guest23379> :(
<CoconutCrab> bao nhieu ma yeu?
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> noi chung la tu tim hieu lay
<CoconutCrab> dang nao cung cha biet chi tiet
<CoconutCrab> google keyword cho het roi
<CoconutCrab> neu ma doi` 'google ho. min`h voi' thi` chiuj
<CoconutCrab> khong co lam dau
<Guest23379> thi minh cung tim het cac keyword do roi :(
<Guest23379> nhung ho toan noi nhu ban
<Guest23379> dua ra cach lam roi de do'
<Guest23379> :(
<CoconutCrab> vay tap dung khong tieng Viet di
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<Guest23379> co cho bao cai emacs roi dung bo go~ cua no
<Guest23379> nhung chang bao cach dung ra sao
<Guest23379> :(
<Guest23379> nhung minh  ko doc dc tieng viet
<CoconutCrab> dung console thi` chiu kho di
<CoconutCrab> no' co' gioi' han. cua no
<Guest23379> len cac trang web toan thay o vuong voi trai  tim
<CoconutCrab> neu khong thi` desktop nao cung console het roi
<CoconutCrab> muon dung tot phai tu. di lam lay thoi
<CoconutCrab> con o day hau het moi nguoi cha ai phai lam cai viec day ca
<Guest23379> huhu
<Guest23379> vay thi giup minh doc dc tieng viet thoi cung dc
<Guest23379> ko co cac ban chat tieng viet tren nay minh cung ko doc dc
<Guest23379> :(
<Guest23379> huhuhu
<CoconutCrab> setfont viscii-13
<CoconutCrab> thu xem
<Guest23379> cannot open font file ...
<Guest23379> :(
<CoconutCrab> the thu bo so' 13 di
<CoconutCrab> setfont viscii
<Guest23379> van nhu the :(
<CoconutCrab> the tu tim di
<CoconutCrab> thoi di lam viec khac
<Guest23379> hic
<Guest23379> ko   tim dc ng ta moi vao day hoi
<Guest23379> :(
<favadi> Guest23379: cơ mà trong này hầu như ai cũng chạy X cả, biết đến đâu trả lời đến đấy thôi, ko biết cũng chịu :)
<Guest23379> ban go  ko dau di
<Guest23379> minh ko doc dc :(
<nobawk> setfont viscii10-8x16
<nobawk> Guest23379: chay. len do'
<Guest23379> van ko dc: cannot  open font file ... :(
<CoconutCrab> chắc ubuntu mặc định nó không cài cái đó
<Guest23379> vay lenh de cai no la ntn vay?
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> no' co' san~ roi`
<nobawk> setfont /usr/share/consolefonts/viscii10-8x16.psfu.gz
<Guest23379> /usr/share/consolefonts/ cua minh chi co may file co chu V o dau la: Vietnamese-Fixed13.psf.gz cho den ...18... thoi :(
<Guest23379> dung lenh kia no bao: cannot open ...
<Guest23379> cai file kia down ve dc ko de  minh down thu xem
<vubuntor852> hi ! ^^
<aaa> Alo
<aaa> minh hoi ve cai font tieng viet day ma
<aaa> minh da thay doi dc font tren cosole roi
<anyoneofus> aaa: rồi sao nữa?
<aaa> nhung ma toan ra cac ki tu khac ng thoj :(
<aaa> ca viscii..
<aaa> vaf tcvn...
<aaa> deu ko doc dc tieng viet
<aaa> moi lan setfont thi no lai ra 1 loai ki tu khac nhau
<aaa> co ai biet con loai font nao ko?
<anyoneofus> aaa: dùng consolas đi
<aaa> uh
<aaa> minh set ca font viscii10-8x16 va tcvn8x16 deu ko dc
<anyoneofus> aaa: cái đó là font của GNU/Linux
<anyoneofus> cái consolas kia của M$ thì phải
<anyoneofus> hiển thị đẹp lắm :X
<n2i> aaa: setfont cho tty?
<aaa> uh
<aaa> dung roi
<aaa> ^^
<aaa> ban n2i giup minh voi
<n2i> có cái font VietnameseFixed ngon lắm
<aaa> lan minh thay ban xem dc tieng viet
<n2i> nhưng không nhớ ở gói nào nữa @@
<aaa> ?
<aaa> go ko dau di ban oj
<aaa> minh ko doc dc :(
<n2i> nhu*ng ko^ nho*' o*? goi' nao` nu*a~
<aaa> e`o
<aaa> the' ba.n la`m the' na`o ma` xem dc tieng viet va.y?
<n2i> setfont VietnameseFixed-16
<aaa> minh biet cai do
<aaa> no co tu 13-18 thi phai
<aaa> de minh thu xem :d
<n2i> cái đó ngon lắm đấy :D
<aaa> hic
<aaa> mi`nh ko ti`m tha'y dau nua~
<aaa> quen ma't ro`i
<aaa> :(
<n2i> tim gi?
<aaa> cai cho~ de cai font do'
<aaa> thay ro`i :d
<vubuntor185> co ban nao nguoi vn ko cho minh hoi chut?
<vubuntor280> cho minh hoi ubuntu co ho tro chuc nang nhu idm hk zay
<aaa> n2i: dc roi
<aaa> dung cai font giong nhu cua ban dang dung
<aaa> :D
<aaa> thanks nhieu nhe!
<anyoneofus> vubuntor280: dùng add-on của firefox
<aaa> :-x
<anyoneofus> vubuntor185: /me người VN nè
<vubuntor280> chon cai gi ak ban
<vubuntor280> trong firefox cua ubuntu cung ho tro idm ha
<vubuntor244> minh bi loi nay khi su dung wine cai soft .exe
<vubuntor244> The file '/media/Giai Tri/avira_premium_security_suite_en.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<n2i> vubuntor280: quên idm đi
<vubuntor244> co ai biet cach xu ly ko ah?
<vubuntor280> tai dow cham
<aaa> e`o
<n2i> vubuntor244: chuột phải vào file đó
<n2i> chọn properties, tick vào all execu...đấy
<n2i> không thì chmod +x cho nó
<anyoneofus> vubuntor280: dùng downthemall
<vubuntor244> e da thu chuot phai va danh dau vao o do roi
<anyoneofus> n2i: exe chạy kiểu gì?
<anyoneofus> chơi wine ah?
<vubuntor280> cai nay thay the idm ha ban
<vubuntor244> nhung no lai van khong duoc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor280: uhm
<n2i> vubuntor280: thay thì nhiều
<n2i> nhưng mà không giống idm đâu
<n2i> có flashgot đấy
<vubuntor244> e dinh cai office voi photoshop
<n2i> cũng ngon mà
<aaa> alo
<aaa> ^^
<n2i> flashgot + aria2 chẳng hạn
<aaa> minh da xem dc tieng viet roj
<aaa> :))
<bulubuloa> @244: nên quên những thứ đó đi @@
<n2i> phởn nhỉ
<aaa> ^^
<n2i> bulubuloa: hình như nhầm người :D
<vubuntor244> boi vi e can dung cai access
<vubuntor244> de chay erp
<aaa> n2i: ban oj
<n2i> oat
<aaa> n2i the ban go tieng viet ntn the? chi to voi ;;)
<vubuntor244> em danh dau vao o thuc thi roi
<vubuntor244> nhung danh xong no laij tu mat
<n2i> aaa: gõ tiếng việt trong tty?
<aaa> n2i: uh
<n2i> chưa phát minh ra :D
<aaa> @@
<aaa> the ban dang dung cai gj  the?
<n2i> mình đâu phải ở trong tty nữa đâu :D
<aaa> dang dung gui a`? :(
<n2i> ò
<n2i> :D
<aaa> n2i: ah the' ban lam kieu gi` ma` co' nhie`u cua so trong console the?
<aaa> chi minh vo'i
<n2i> cái này là đú các sn đấy
<n2i> tmux
<aaa> sn la gi vay? :-/
<n2i> là sn :D
<n2i> từ từ sẽ biết
<n2i> nhưng biết cái tmux trước đi
<aaa> cai xong roi
<n2i> thế thì xài thoai :D
<aaa> uh
<aaa> co gi chi giup to  voi nhe
<aaa> ^^
<n2i> aaa: /j #vnluser
<aaa> la gj vay?
<Guest81693> me
 * Guest81693 
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-12
<vubuntor375> hi
<vubuntor375> chào mọi người
<vubuntor375> mình có một lỗi là màn hình ubuntu bị nhấp nháy liên tục
<vubuntor375> ai biết chỉ dùm mình khắc phục lỗi này với
<vubuntor257> các anh ơi cho em hoi em dung gcc de bien dich chuong trinh nhungn o bao loi la khong du quyen truy cap
<TuxChanDoi> vubuntor257: cho xin cái err đầy đủ
<vubuntor257> la cai' gi anh
<TuxChanDoi> lỗi chứ cái gì :(
<vubuntor257> à em tạo 1 file .o rồi tạo một file mới nữa, sau đó chạy qua file mới đó rồi nó thông báo là "-bash: ./mini: Không đủ quyền truy cập"
<vubuntor257> mini la file mới tạo
<TuxChanDoi> chmod +x cho nó
<vubuntor257> anh nói rõ được không ạ
<TuxChanDoi> xài giao diện Tiếng Việt nhìn ngộ ghê
<vubuntor257> :D
<TuxChanDoi> chmod +x mini
<TuxChanDoi> lol
<vubuntor257> inichmod: không thể truy cập đến «m»: Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy kunny@kunny-Lenovo-G470:/media/Win32bit$ ini^C
<TuxChanDoi> Æ°tf
<CoconutCrap> lolz
<CoconutCrap> chắc vẫn bạn cần dùng wine để lập trình C/C++ trên ubuntu
 * TuxChanDoi bò bò đi
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> kin
<C4NoC> wine để chạy VS hả
<vubuntor257> em xài wine thì chỉ complete thôi chứ chạy có thấy nó chạy đâu
<CoconutCrap> đấy
<CoconutCrap> lolz
<CoconutCrap> lên diễn đàn hay wiki xem mục lập trình C/C++ trên ubuntu ấy
<TuxChanDoi> lol v2.0
<TuxChanDoi> .g ubuntu-vn lập trình C++
<bkphenny> TuxChanDoi: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=769
<bksupybot> Title: Bắt đầu về lập trình C/C++ trên Linux - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor257> thank anh
<TuxChanDoi> cơ mà lỗi này có liên quan gì đến vụ wine và không wine đâu
<TuxChanDoi> vứt code ở bên ntfs/fat32
<TuxChanDoi> ubuntu mount fixed permission rồi
<TuxChanDoi> nên hem execute được
<TuxChanDoi> =)
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor103> anh oi cho em hoi, neu bay gio minh muon cai dat lai ubuntu thi` lam the' nao` a
<vubuntor103> tai vi` lan truoc cai` em khong phan vung` dc tiep nen ko co vung` swap, h em phan vung` duoc roi` nen muon tao them cai' swap do' chu ubuntu
<CoconutCrap> nếu không thiếu ram > 2GB thì kệ
<vubuntor103> ram 3GB ^^, nhung em thay moi nguoi bao can, the' co quan trong khong anh:-/
<CoconutCrap> nếu 1- thiếu bộ nhớ, 2- dùng để hibernate
<vubuntor103> ??? la sao anh em khong hieu cho lam phien anh chi ro duoc khong a
 * CoconutCrap đang bận
<CoconutCrap> sau đi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ram 3G
<C4NoC> cần chi swap nữa
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor103> thi` em muon tao them cai' swap do' nen em mun hoi xem co cach nao tao khong hay la phai cai` lai, va cai` lai thif cai` cach nao?
<C4NoC> ờm
<C4NoC> thế chia cho nó cái partition
<C4NoC> ví dụ sda7
<C4NoC> mkswap /dev/sda7
<vubuntor103> a` tucl a danh' lenh nay` vao la duoc phair khong anh
<C4NoC> mkswap /dev/sda7  ( 1 lần thôi)
<vubuntor103> ok thank anh
<C4NoC> rồi chạy swapon /dev/sda7
<C4NoC> muốn nó tự bật ,thì add vào fstab
<CoconutCrap> 1 2 3 chuẩn bị device not found /dev/sda7
<vubuntor103> ac ac
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor103> tu da aa vao fstab la the' nao` a
<C4NoC> CoconutCrap, biết thế chỉ sda1 nhỉ
<vubuntor103> em chua lam gi` vi` chua nho' pha vung` @@@ ti' log qua win xem lai roi` moi lam nhuwng anh cu huong dna em di
<vubuntor103> ^^^
<CoconutCrap> dùng gparted
<C4NoC> dùng cfdisk
<C4NoC> :3
<CoconutCrap> trích 1 cục khoảng 2~3gb từ phân vùng windows hay chỗ nào đó ra
<CoconutCrap> rồi format nó thành swap
<CoconutCrap> sau đó thêm 1 dòng vào fstab
 * C4NoC vào xó
<CoconutCrap> ví dụ /dev/sda[X] swap swap defaults 0 0
<vubuntor103> nhu nay` nhe' luc nay em phan vugn` 1 cai' roi` de la linux swap roi`
<CoconutCrap> với [X] là số thứ tự phân vùng
<vubuntor103> bay gio phai lam the' nao` tiep
<CoconutCrap> okay
<CoconutCrap> vậy thêm dòng kia vào /etc/fstab
<TuxChanDoi> Dùng GParted đi cho nó GUI
<TuxChanDoi> =)
<vubuntor103> GParted la gi^^^
<CoconutCrap> để cái [X] là số thứ tự của phân vùng đã đặt là linux swap
<vubuntor103> the' la duoc lun ha nah
<CoconutCrap> restart hoặc gõ swapon /dev/sda[X]
<vubuntor103> the' chinh xac la cai' nao` a "/etc/fstab" hay "swapon /dev/sda[X]"
<CoconutCrap> car 2
<CoconutCrap> cả 2
<vubuntor103> cai' swap on truoc phai ko?
<CoconutCrap> cái nào trước cũng được
<vubuntor103> go la cau lenh do' la tao dc swap ??? phai ko
<vubuntor103> ok thank anh nhieu` nhe'
<CoconutCrap> bạn nói ở trên là đã tạo swap rồi
<CoconutCrap> đây là đặt để dùng nó thôi
<CoconutCrap> thôi đi ăn tối
<vubuntor183> có ai không cho em hỏi tí
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor183> em mới cài u10.4 LTS nhưng không kết nối được wìi
<vubuntor183> hum trước cài 11.10 thì không sao nhưng chán quá nên chuyển về 10
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: bạn paste 3 cái thông tin sau lên pastebin trước đi, tí sẽ có người hỏi á
<Stanley00> "lspci -v" "lsmod" "ifconfig"
<Stanley00> !paste | paste lên trang này nè
<ubot2`> paste lên trang này nè: Ná»™i dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gá»­i link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> n0bawk: /me xong nhiệm vụ rồi, hóng sn vào nè :D
<vubuntor183> chỗ wireless networks bị ẩn đi rùi
<vubuntor464> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880257/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor464> paste của bác đây
<vubuntor464> có ai giúp em với nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: bạn có mở additional driver lên xem thử chưa?
<vubuntor464> có
<vubuntor464> nhưng không thấy gì
<vubuntor464> chỉ thấy thêm mỗi ccái cạc ATI thui
<Stanley00> bạn có add universe và mutiverse trong repos không? vì mình nhớ hình như U không enable 2 cái soure đó dèault
<n0bawk> wut the ..?
<vubuntor464> add thế nào vậy
<vubuntor464> em gà
<n0bawk> ko vào đc wifi hả?
<Stanley00> à, sn vô rồi, bạn hỏi n0bawk á
<vubuntor464> uhm
<n0bawk> vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor464> em không vào được wifi
<vubuntor464> mới cài lại u 10.4 lts
<n0bawk> card ralink hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor464: có dùng windows ko?
<vubuntor464> có
<vubuntor464> dùng s
<vubuntor464> s
<vubuntor464> song song
<n0bawk> thế thử cái này
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2`> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor464: ko đc thì vào đây tiếp tục
<vubuntor464> cài rùi
<vubuntor464> không được
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2`> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor696: đó
<n0bawk> copy paste vào trình duyệt
<vubuntor173> hi mọi người !
<vubuntor173> buổi tối vui vẻ
<vubuntor173> mọi người cho mình hỏi trong ubuntu nhà mình phần mềm nào hỗ trợ cho việc học hóa học không !
<Stanley00> vubuntor173: buổi tối vui vẻ
<vubuntor173> thiến hành thí nghiệm ảo ấy mà ^^ư
<vubuntor173> thank Stanley00  ^^
<Stanley00> lúc trước mình có nghe nói tới yenka hay gì gì đó, để search lại diễn đàn xem
<Stanley00> vubuntor173: bạn thử thằng này xem http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=17558
<bksupybot> Title: Xây dựng phòng thí nghiệm ảo với Yenka - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor173> ừm ! thank bạn ^^
<n0bawk> vubuntor173: có nhiều
<vubuntor173> vậy àk có thể liệt kê cho mình đc không ! tại cũng mới sang còn bỡ ngỡ ! với muốn học sinh nó tiến hành trên thí nghiệm ảo cho nó an toàn đỡ tốn kém ^^
<vubuntor658> anh oi cho em hoi, lnay em em co hoi ve` tao vung` swap ay, nhuwng van' de` la em khong biet cai' vung` swap em chia thuoc phan vung` so' may, anh nao` biet' chi em cach; xem duoc khong hic. tim mai~ ko thay
<Stanley00> vubuntor658: gparted có thể xem được đấy
<Stanley00> lúc nãy bạn chia phân vùng bằng gì?
<vubuntor658> bang cong cu chia ^^^
<n0bawk> vubuntor173: vào software center mà kiếm
<vubuntor658> thank
<Stanley00> vubuntor658: thông tin như thế à? vậy thì xem bằng "công cụ xem" ấy
<vubuntor658> "cong cu xem" ??? nam trong ob ung dung phai khong
<vubuntor173> hề hề ! vậy thì nói làm gì =)) !
<vubuntor658> no o trong sw centre a`
<n0bawk> http://www.skolelinux.no/linux-signpost/showUserMenu.php?locale=en&cid=79&admin=&noa=&aid=&fa=&ocid=73&mode=1&rid=&embed=
<n0bawk> vubuntor173: nó để bạn tự làm ko cần người khác làm hộ
<vubuntor173> àk mình chỉ cần tên thôi chứ dĩ nhiên là mình sẽ tự làm ^^
<vubuntor658> cho em hoi swap 1,4Gb la du chua nhi?
<vubuntor658> em lo~ de 1,4 GB roi`
<vubuntor173> thank nhiều ^^ ! swap thì chỉ cần 700MB là đủ rồi chia nhiều quá dùng cũng chẵng tới
<vubuntor658> cam on nhieu a, the' ma lnay dinh de no' = ram 3GB :D
<vubuntor658> cam on nhieu`
<vubuntor658> swapon: /dev/sda6: lỗi mở: Không đủ quyền truy cập
<vubuntor658> hic ' no' bao' loi~ nay` , em lam sao bay gio a.  sau khi dung len " swapon /dev/sda6
<vubuntor658> co ai giup em duoc khong a,hic'
<vubuntor173> sao bạn cài có mỗi cái ubuntu mà lỗi lắm thế
<vubuntor658> ^^^
<vubuntor173> bạn chỉ cần vào cài đặt rồi chọn một phân vùng swap sau đó phân một phân vùng ext4 rồi chọn mountpoint là / là đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: sudo swapon
<vubuntor658> no' ra thong bao' nay "swapon: dev/sda6: lỗi lấy trạng thái: Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy " em khong hieu ro rang chia phan vung` linux swap rui hic
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: vào terminal gõ lệnh
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor658> no hien ra 1 list cac phan vung` anh a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor658
<ubot2`> vubuntor658: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: tìm xem cái swap là cái nào
<vubuntor658> roi em thay' roi
<vubuntor658> o day noi la phan vung`5 , gparted noi la sda6
<vubuntor658> ^^^^
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: uh :D
<Stanley00> n0bawk: có chuyện đá nhau kiểu này nữa hả sn?
<vubuntor658> no' la phan vung` nam nhung khi em thuc hien lenh  " swapon dev/sda5" thi van baos nhu tren
<n0bawk> Stanley00: mình ko biết, mà cũng ko nên tin mấy cái gui :))
<vubuntor658> lỗi lấy trạng thái: Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: reboot đi
<Stanley00> n0bawk: :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: paste cái fdisk -l lên
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor658
<ubot2`> vubuntor658: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor658> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 đầu đọc, 63 rãnh ghi/rãnh, 60801 trụ, tổng số 976773168 rãnh ghi Đơn vị = rãnh ghi của 1 * 512 = 512 byte Kích cỡ rãnh ghi (hợp lý/vật lý): 512 byte / 4096 byte Kích cỡ V/R (tối thiểu / tối ưu): 4096 byte / 4096 byte Đồ nhận diện đĩa: 0xc3ffc3ff  Thiết bị  Khởi_động    Đầu       Cuối      Khối      Id  Hệ_thống
<Stanley00> haizzz
<vubuntor658> ac
<vubuntor658> roi` em nham@@@"
<vubuntor658> sorry
<Stanley00> n0bawk: cái paste đó vẫn chưa ai sửa à LOL
<vubuntor658> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880363/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> OMG, cái trình chia đĩa của bạn super good lun á... nhìn cái list mà muốn xỉu @@
<vubuntor658> ko phai cai' nay` ai chia trc' roi` em chi chia dung' linux va` swap thoi con` lai khong dong @@@
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: sudo blkid
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor658
<ubot2`> vubuntor658: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor658> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880369/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: nó báo gì?
<vubuntor658> swapon: /dev/sda6 swapon bị lỗi: Thiết bị hoặc tài nguyên đang bận
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: tắt gparted đi
<vubuntor658> da tat roi`
<vubuntor658> nhung van the' a
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: reboot
<vubuntor658> uhm ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: à từ từ
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: có khi bật đc rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: free -m
<vubuntor658> ?
<vubuntor658> aac
<n0bawk> vubuntor658: nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor658> -/+ buffers/cache:        607       2349 Swap:         1396          0       1396
<vubuntor658> duoc chua anh
<n0bawk> đc rồi đó
<vubuntor658> ac the' ma no' bao' loi tum lum @@@
<vubuntor658> cam on cac anh rat nhieu` hi`
<n0bawk> đc rồi mà cũng ko biết :-s
<vubuntor658> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor658: mình hỏi nhỏ cái nha. sao bạn phải làm cái swap thủ công như vậy thế? ubuntu cài mặc định tự nhận hết mà?
<vubuntor658> ac, em biet' dau, tai vi luc dau cai` khong phan vung` dc swap, sau nay` moi phan vung` duoc, nen em moi hoi cach, voi ca doc tren mang thay ngta bat tao phan vung` swap nen..............
<Stanley00> ờm, cái này là do tội không đọc begin guide mà cứ theo thói quen nè ;)
<vubuntor017> anh ơi em hỏi cái này được không, ubuntu dùng firefox, nhưng sao nó quá chậm, em thủ đổi các thông số rùi nhưng vẫn thế, dùng addon cũng chịu, mạng 600kb/s nghe nhạc giật híc, có cách nào giúp em được không, em cảm ơn
<CoconutCrab> cấu hình máy bạn?
<vubuntor025> híc ngồi đây nc mà còn ậmbị mất ket nối, khi cập nhật tốc đọ là 250kb, nhưng vào web lại chậm
<vubuntor025> híc
<CoconutCrab> cấu hình máy bạn?
<CoconutCrab> nếu dùng wifi thì đổi qua có dây xem
<vubuntor025> em đang dùn dây, ram3GB và core i3 mà
<vubuntor025> em xài win thì nhanh nhưng qua ubuntu thì lại chậm híc
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> thôi, mai qua đi, tối rồi :3
<CoconutCrab> ngủ đã
<vubuntor025> uhm
<vubuntor025> ok thank anh :D
<vubuntor025> mai lai phiền nah
<vubuntor025> :))
<vubuntor529> hix
<vubuntor529> sao nhan dc card loa ma khong co am thanh ji` het
<vubuntor529> ???
<vubuntor529> ..
<vubuntor529> ?
<vubuntor538> co ai khong cho hoi ti
<vubuntor538> truy cap vao quyen admin ntn day nhi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-13
<vubuntor966> các bạn cho mình hỏi, mình muốn backup & restore OS ubuntu, kiểu như ghost, mình dùng chương trình gì ạ ?
<vubuntor966> mình thấy G4L hơi lâu
<vubuntor913> các bạn cho mình hỏi cách backup & restore OS, dùng tool gì là tốt ạ
<vubuntor913> mình thấy G4L hơi chậm, mất khá nhiều thời gian
<C4NoC> tar
<C4NoC> backup cái / á
<C4NoC> bỏ sys , dev proc ra
<vubuntor718> may minh cai x ubuntu
<vubuntor718> co driver sound
<vubuntor718> nhung khong co am thanh
<vubuntor718> moi tai cai kernel moi ve cai vao
<vubuntor718> van khong giai quyet dc
<vubuntor718> giup minh voi
<vubuntor802> sao ubuntu cua minh khong co am thanh?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-14
<vubuntor574> mình gặp phải lỗi khi cài rail 2.1.0 như sau: ERROR: Loading command: update (LoadError)
<vubuntor574> no such file to load -- zlib
<_Tux_> vubuntor574: cài zlib vào
<vubuntor574> và tiếp theo là ERROR: While executing gem ... (NameError)
<vubuntor574> mình kiểm tra rồi đã có zlib
<vubuntor574> dòng lỗi cuối cùng là uninitialized constant Gem::Commands::UpdateCommand
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu install rail error zlib
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3518294/installing-rails-path-on-ubuntu-with-rvm
<bksupybot> Title: Installing Rails Path on Ubuntu with RVM - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<vubuntor216> em đang bắt đầu dùng ubuntu 10.10 ......mong các sư huynh chỉ giúp em cài cái gcc để viết code cho kit friendly arm...
<vubuntor877> ai chi giup to cai phan My Computer giong nhu Win no nam o cho nao voi
<n0bawk> vubuntor877: ko có
<n0bawk> quên windows đi vì windows ko phải là chuẩn :3
<n0bawk> câu hỏi hay hơn là tôi làm cái này trong ubuntu như thế nào
<vubuntor877> y to muon hoi cho quan ly file ay, to tim ma ko thay no o dau
<n0bawk> vubuntor877: dùng giao điện cũ thì có cái places
<n0bawk> vubuntor877: giao diện mới thì ấn alt + f2
<n0bawk> gõ vào nautilus
<vubuntor877> to go vao roi no hien ra 3 muc, chon cai dau tien thi ko thay hien ra gi ca
<vubuntor877> to dang dung 11.10
<vubuntor877> ah, hien tai may dang trang tinh, chua co gi :D
<vubuntor157> cho minh ty cac ban
<vubuntor157> tai sao may minh co mạng mà khong vao dc mang vay
<vubuntor157> có ai không ak
<vubuntor571> cho tớ hỏi tí, tớ vào Gparted mà cái phân vùng của tớ nó có hình cái khóa, ko resize đc (ho hiểu lúc nãy chia thế nào mà giờ cả cái HDD là 1 ổ
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor571: còn không gian trống ko?
<favadi> n0bawk, khả năng cao là bạn vubuntor571 chọn use entire disk rồi
<vubuntor571> bây giờ phải làm sao vậy các bạn
<vubuntor571> tớ có ý bỏ hẳn win
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> bỏ luôn đi :D
<favadi> bỏ win
<favadi> thì cứ vậy mà xài cũng được rồi
<vubuntor571> thế nếu muốn chia ra để tiện quản lý thì sao :)
<favadi> vubuntor571, lấy cái đĩa livecd lúc cài, boot vào rồi chạy gparted
<vubuntor571> cảm ơn cậu, có 1 cái phân vùng là /dev/sda2 (extended) chỉ bằng đúng dung lượng ram
<vubuntor571> nó cũng có hình cái khóa, làm sao để cho số GB mới cắt ra vào chỗ đó đc
<favadi> vubuntor571, xem nó đang mount vào đâu
<vubuntor662> sao cai broadcom driver cua minh install bi failed vay
<vubuntor662> h hok bat wifi dc luon...
<CoconutCrab> bên này vắng dữ dội nhỉ :3
<vubuntor480> cai font tieng viet cho ubuntu the nao? giong nhu cai font vni abc cho win do?
<vubuntor337> alo
<vubuntor337> mình đang xài windown 8
<vubuntor337> bây giờ muốn cài ubuntu vào ổ c
<vubuntor337> có 2 ổ đĩa C và D
<vubuntor337> bây giờ muốn giữ dữ liệu ổ D thì làm sao?
<vubuntor337> có ai giúp k ạ
<vubuntor347> chào mọi người, mình có đăng kí nhưng diễn đàn không còn cho nữa, mình có câu hỏi thế này, mình vừa tải gói xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz về xong, mình giải nén vào opt rồi nhưng khi chạy configure thì báo lỗi phải cài GLIB >=1.2.2 mình vào Software center tìm và install GLIB nhưng vẫn không được, phải làm thế nào đây mọi người, tmf bản GLIB >=1.2.2 ở đâu
<CoconutCrab> cài trong ubuntu software center ấy
<vubuntor347> ơ, mình viết rõ rồi mà bạn
<vubuntor347> mình cài rồi nhưng vẫn không được
<CoconutCrab> cài cái xmms từ trong ubuntu software center
<CoconutCrab> enable universe, restricted repo
<vubuntor347> cái đấy là xmms2, mọi người nói không tốt bằng xmms1 mà
<CoconutCrab> chạy như nhau cả
<CoconutCrab> cứ thử dùng xem, sao phải nghe như ý mọi người
<CoconutCrab> làm thế là nhanh nhất
<vubuntor347> uk, mà nãy mình cũng cài mà cũng có lỗi không chạy được
<CoconutCrab> mặc định ubuntu có trình chơi nhạc rồi
<CoconutCrab> xmms lâu rồi có update gì đâu
<vubuntor347> Với cả, vấn đề mình quan tâm hơn bây giờ là GLIB bạn à
<CoconutCrab> !be
<ubot2`> Factoid 'be' not found
<CoconutCrab> !build
<ubot2`> Factoid 'build' not found
<CoconutCrab> vậy cài gói build essential vào
<vubuntor347> gói đấy ở center à bạn?
<vubuntor347> cài xong là có GLIB >=1.2.2 à?
<CoconutCrab> có sẵn rồi
<CoconutCrab> nếu giải thích ra thì dài lắm
<vubuntor347> à, với cả mình chạy ubuntu 10.04 LTS nha, khéo bạn nhầm 11.10!
<CoconutCrab> cái nào cũng thế hết
<vubuntor347> vậy là trong ubuntu đã có hay trong gói bạn nói đã có?
<CoconutCrab> cứ cài cái kia vào đi
<vubuntor347> vậy mình thữ xem sao, cảm ơn bạn nhiều!
<vubuntor347> mình cài gói bạn nói rồi, và kết quả đây:
<vubuntor347> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<vubuntor347> thế là sao đây bạn?
<CoconutCrab> thế này nhé
<vubuntor347> BẠN ĐI ĐÂU RỒI VẬY?
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang đâm đầu vào làm theo cách [khó]
<CoconutCrab> đòi hỏi kiến thức kha khá
<CoconutCrab> nếu bạn không vướng cái này thì sau 1 lúc nữa bạn sẽ vướng cái khác
<CoconutCrab> và giải thích cho bạn đòi hỏi mình gõ tầm 15 phút liên tục
<CoconutCrab> và hiện mình đang bận, không làm thế được
<CoconutCrab> nên tốt nhất bạn cài thẳng từ trong kia vào, bật repo universe và multiverse lên
<vubuntor347> hix, vậy bạn chỉ  mình mỗi cái cài GLIB >= 1.2.2 được không?
<CoconutCrab> cài gói glib-dev vào
<CoconutCrab> dạng thế
<vubuntor347> uk, để mình thử, cảm ơn bạn!
<vubuntor347> vẫn không được, thôi thế này nhé, chắc bạn đang bận lắm, vậy lúc nào rỗi thì trả lời giúp mình nha, mình còn online 1 lúc nữa.
<vubuntor347> bạn ^arky^, chào bạn
<vubuntor347> không có ai, lại google tiếp vậy.
<^arky^> vubuntor347, hi
 * ^arky^ is tay 
<n0bawk> google is good :3
<vubuntor347> ai mới online giúp mình vấn đề này nha:
<vubuntor347> chào mọi người, mình có đăng kí nhưng diễn đàn không còn cho nữa, mình có câu hỏi thế này, mình vừa tải gói xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz về xong, mình giải nén vào opt rồi nhưng khi chạy configure thì báo lỗi phải cài GLIB >=1.2.2 mình vào Software center tìm và install GLIB nhưng vẫn không được, phải làm thế nào đây mọi người, tmf bản GLIB >=1.2.2 ở đâu
<n0bawk> !synaptic | vubuntor347
<ubot2`> vubuntor347: Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<vubuntor347> cảm ơn "ubot2", mình đang đọc.
<vubuntor347> khó hiểu và khó thực hiện quá!
<vubuntor347> mình định sẽ giải quyết dần dần
<vubuntor347> với vấn đề của mình, mình định sẽ tìm phiên bản GLIB để giải quyết, mình đang search
<vubuntor347> còn ai không thế
<vubuntor347> thư mục Box là gì vậy?
<vubuntor347> tự nhiên mìn thấy có trong thư mục Downloads
<n0bawk> dpkg -l | grep glib
<n0bawk> đến h đi ngủ
<vubuntor347> aloooooooooo
<vubuntor347> còn ai không?
<vubuntor347> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<vubuntor173> cho em hỏi đâu tắt tường lửa trong ubuntu ạ
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn hỏi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-15
<vubuntor203> lam sao de mo webcam trong ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor031> co ai khong?
<vubuntor031> co ko?
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor031> alo
<vubuntor282> chao! toi muon duoc tu van
<vubuntor282> lam the nao de khoi phuc mat khau trong ubuntu 11.10?
<C4NoC> recovery mod
<C4NoC> vào root
<C4NoC> set lại pass
<vubuntor282> toi da go passwd user nam roi
<vubuntor282> sau do go pass 2 lan
<vubuntor282> nhung hethong hien unchange
<vubuntor282> lam sao de set lai mat khau ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor282> ?
<C4NoC> lấy root dc ko?
<n0bawk> sudo passwd abcxyz
<n0bawk> hoặc ko thì vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> passwd
<n0bawk> ko thì vào user & account mà đổi mk
<C4NoC> ợ, n0bawk  lại chửi bậy
 * n0bawk nhìn nhìn xem chỗ nào bậy
<n0bawk> cái đầu nghĩ bậy nhìn đâu ra cũng bậy
<n0bawk> con người lịch sự như mình mà thèm chửi bậy sao :-s
<vubuntor282> vao root roi
<vubuntor282> go passwd roi
<n0bawk> ko vào root làm gì
<n0bawk> mặc định có enable account root đâu?
<vubuntor282> set passwd
<vubuntor282> nhug k dc?
<n0bawk> set pass cho root hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor282: ubuntu thì vào user & account mà chỉnh đi
<n0bawk> kêu la gì
<vubuntor282> pass he thong! pass nhap luc yeu cau cai chuong trinh
<vubuntor282> k nho mk cu
<n0bawk> hơ hơ
<n0bawk> thôi cần gì vào user & account
<n0bawk> gui dễ dùng
<n0bawk> lõi gì nó phọt luôn ra đấy
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor282> nhig gio lam sao lay lai dc mk
<n0bawk> lấy lại mật khẩu
<n0bawk> thì vào recovery mode
<n0bawk> mount root read/write
<n0bawk> rồi lấy
<n0bawk> passwd + username
<vubuntor282> lay bag canh nao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor282: recovery mode
<n0bawk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82477/how-do-i-reset-password-in-ubuntu-11-10
<n0bawk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrativeroot-password
<vubuntor592> co ai ko
<n0bawk> ko
<vubuntor592> em moi cai ubuntu 10.4 ma em dinh cai them cac goi nhu 7zip qua trung tam phan mem vay
<vubuntor592> ma no cu bao kieu nhu gi nay ko an toan
<vubuntor592> muoncai them may cai ma no cu bao nhu vay het
<vubuntor282> k reset dc
<vubuntor592> lam sao day
<vubuntor282> huhu
<vubuntor592> co ko
<favadi> vubuntor592, phi lỗi lên đây
<vubuntor793> cac huynh oi
<vubuntor793> cho minh hoi cach bo so mu va so duoi chan trong libreoffice?
<vubuntor793> thank!
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: vào insert fomula
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: vào chỗ insert
<vubuntor793> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor905> mọi người ơi!
<vubuntor905> làm sao để cài xfce ofline cho arch linux vậy?
<vubuntor905> mọi người ơi, lỗi này  "Cannot send to channel: #archlinux" là sao vậy?
<vubuntor905> taị sao không gửi được?
<myth-coder> mọi người  có ai đã dùng qua arch linux chưa vậy?
<myth-coder> giúp mình với
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> Bạn có thắc mắc gì? Cứ tuôn ra! :3
<myth-coder> vấn đề cài xfce ofline cho arch ấy
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất cài online
<myth-coder> có mạng đâu mà online
<myth-coder> :((
<n2i> myth-coder: okey.
<n2i> Vậy cụ thể là bạn gặp vấn đề gì, chỗ nào?
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng debian ấy
<myth-coder> mình lấy được các gói cần thiết bằng cách này
<myth-coder> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Offline_Installation_of_Packages
<myth-coder> nhÆ°ng khi pacman -U *.xz
 * n2i cũng từng cài theo kiểu offline, ổn thỏa cả :3
<myth-coder> thì xung đột cài được mỗi cái pacman phiên bản mới
<myth-coder> hoặc pacman -S xfce4
<myth-coder> cũng thế
 * n2i download mớ pkg về, tống vào thư mục cache của pacman :3
<myth-coder> có mà
<myth-coder> thế mới pacman -S pkg được chứ
<myth-coder> à mà nó còn báo không đủ bộ nhớ nữa chứ
<myth-coder> trong khi mình chia cho arch 25GB
<myth-coder> cài base console có giỏi cho hết 500M là cùng
<myth-coder> ít nhất ổ cứng phải còn 24 G nữa sao mà hết được
<CoconutCrab> bộ nhớ không phải ổ cứng
<myth-coder> Ram?
<myth-coder> CoconutCrab: ??
<myth-coder> 2GB
<CoconutCrab> owf
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> dùng arch tốt nhất nên có internet
<myth-coder> :((
<CoconutCrab> không thì down mấy cái dvd debian về mà dùng
<CoconutCrab> chả thiếu gì
<myth-coder> có cái mobile internet
<myth-coder> mà vấn đề mobile internet nghe chừng còn đau đầu hơn
<myth-coder> thà cài được UI trước rùi tính
<n2i> myth-coder: sao đau đầu? Có 3G thì xài 3G :D
<myth-coder> arch sinh ra có nhận dcom đâu
<myth-coder> ?
<myth-coder> ubuntu thì mình chỉ cần cắm điện thoại vào là kết nối được
<myth-coder> arch thì dcom hay điện thoại đều không nhận
<CoconutCrab> lol
<myth-coder> CoconutCrab: sao cười bác
<myth-coder> ?
<n2i> chẳng có cái nào là tự nhận cả :D
<myth-coder> CoconutCrab: {không thì down mấy cái dvd debian về mà dùng} << có ổ DVD đâu
<myth-coder> n2i: ubuntu nhận luôn bác ạ
<myth-coder> điện thoại ấy
<myth-coder> không tính dcom
<n2i> dùng usb_modeswitch + wvdial để xài
<myth-coder> nhưng arch thì không
<n2i> myth-coder: vì Ubuntu đã được cấu hình rồi :D
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng ubuntu đi
<myth-coder> hôm trước em hì hụi cài bằng source mấy cái đó không được nên không theo hướng đó
<myth-coder> nữa
<myth-coder> đợt này có lẽ dùng pkg của chúng nó may ra..........
<n2i> cài 2 cái mình nhắc đến ở trên vào là được
<n2i> tất nhiên cũng phải học cách xài một chút :D
<n2i> Không thì cài gói networkmanager vào
<n2i> + cnetworkmanager nữa, thiếu chút
<myth-coder> bó tay
<myth-coder> nhiều gói phụ thược quá
<myth-coder> không biết nên lấy những gói nào
<myth-coder> wvdial thì đòi wvstream, ppp
<n2i> :3
<myth-coder> wvstream thì lại đòi openssl ...........
<myth-coder> chẳng rõ  cái nào hệ thống đã có
<myth-coder> cái nào chưa để lấy
<myth-coder> n2i: https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/wvdial/
<n2i> myth-coder: dùng lệnh nào để lấy link các gói cài đặt và các gói phụ thuộc gói đó?
<jin9x> lúc mình mount disk ext4, nó toàn bắt phải dùng root mới truy cập được, có cách nào cho mọi user có thể mount và dùng ko :(
<myth-coder> n2i:  mình đang dùng XP
<myth-coder> nên chỉ đi mò thôi
<myth-coder> jin9x: bạn thử lập 1 thư mục với chmod 777
<myth-coder> sau đó fstab cái ext4 mount vô đó xem nào
<myth-coder> mình cũng gà lắm
<n2i> jin9x: mount theo cách nào?
<jin9x> dùng nautilus, chuột phải chọn mount, hoặc bấm vào là nó tự mount
<myth-coder> jin9x: đang dùng U?
<jin9x> uh
<myth-coder> sao không fstab ch nó tự mount?
<jin9x> nếu tự mount thì nó cũng tạo ra cái thư mục với own là root mà
<myth-coder> giả sử tạo thư muc "/media/ext4"
<myth-coder> sau ddos chmod 777 cho nos
<myth-coder> thì own là ai có quan trọng gì đâu?
<jin9x> uh
<vubuntor560> ?
<myth-coder> n2i: nếu đã cài được cái wvdial hoặc netman.. thì dùng nó ra sao?
<n2i> left sớm thế :3
<vubuntor039> may' minh installed card broadcom driver bi failed
<vubuntor039> reinstall kernel, remove bcm, remove broadcom driver ...  lam du thu roi ma no van khong active d
<vubuntor039> jup minh voi ....
 * n2i broadcom kìa :D
<vubuntor039> may dang xai x ubuntu
<vubuntor039> luc dau cai vao thi active cai broadcom dc
<vubuntor039> nhung khong co am thang
<vubuntor039> thanh
<vubuntor039> ...
<vubuntor039> upgrade len kernel 3.3
<vubuntor039> dc cai am thanh
<vubuntor039> mat cai broadcom
<vubuntor039> D:
<vubuntor039> o nha tro xai toan wireless
<vubuntor039> hixx minh phai chay wa nha` ban kiem cai wired de sua
<n2i> vubuntor039: cái driver opensource hay là driver của nhà sản xuất?
<vubuntor816> hoi nay dang hoi cai broadcom tu nhien bi diss room
<vubuntor816> ai biet noi cho minh cach giai wuyet voi
<n2i> cái driver đó là cái driver nào? đóng hay mở?
<vubuntor945> chào bạn
<vubuntor945> bạn có thể giúp về về ubuntu được không?
<vubuntor945> Mình đang cần vào facebook. Mình đã chỉnh file host của ubuntu
<vubuntor945> cùng 1 file host với windows nhưng windows vào được còn ubuntu thì ko!
<n2i> vubuntor945: xài mạng nào?
<vubuntor945> VNPT
<n2i> đổi DNS là được mà
<vubuntor945> mình cũng xài add on firefox nhưng lúc đầu được.
<n2i> cũng đang vnpt nè
<n2i> đà nẵng
<vubuntor945> còn lúc sau thì ko ?
<n2i> đổi DNS sang của google
<vubuntor945> mình đang xài ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor945> bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor945> tại sao add on của firefox
<vubuntor945> trong ubuntu
<vubuntor945> có lúc được có lúc không ?
<vubuntor816> ah` cai driver broadcom la`mo? , luc dau minh active dc, nhung khong co sound nen minh moi upgrade len kernel 3.3, sau do co sound nhung card broadcom thi khong active duoc.
<n2i> vubuntor945: addon nào?
<n2i> sao không đổi dns, dễ dàng hơn
<vubuntor945> mình đang xài wifi trường
<vubuntor945> đổi DNS sao vậy bạn ?
<n2i> vào casii network connection của ubuntu rồi chỉnh bạn
<n2i> có wired hay wireless đó, chỉnh cái tương ứng
<vubuntor945> phần IP v4
<vubuntor945> chọn cái nào bạn ?
<vubuntor945> chọn manual sau đó ko bấm save đc :|
<n2i> không, đổi DNS cơ
<n2i> gần dưới cùng của hộp thoại có cái điền DNS ip đó
<n2i> hình như ở trên cũng cần chọn auto ip only
<vubuntor945> vẫn không được bạn ơi :)
<vubuntor945> mình đổi rồi. trong phần wire nhưng không được
<n2i> đợi chút, reload lại trình duyệt vài lần xem sau
<n2i> vậy cậu đang xài mạng gì?
<vubuntor945> của VNPT
<vubuntor945> có lease line của trường :)
<vubuntor945> mà sao file host đó trong windows thì được! còn ubuntu thì ko ???
<n2i> hem rõ
<n2i> :|
<n2i> copy nguyên xi sang?
<vubuntor945> giờ cùng 1 file host
<vubuntor945> mà trong windows thì vào mạng bình thường
<vubuntor945> ko cần chỉnh DNS
<vubuntor945> còn ubuntu thì không được :|
<n2i> reload lại cái trình duyệt chưa?
<vubuntor945> rồi
<vubuntor945> lúc trước cách chỉnh file host ko đc
<vubuntor945> mình dùng add on firefox là anonymoX
<vubuntor945> giờ add on của fire fox cũng bị lỗi luôn
<n2i> chỉnh cái file host thế nào rồi?
<vubuntor945> nên không còn cách nào đc
<vubuntor945> thì file host y  như bên windows
<n2i> :|
<n2i> hem rõ có sao không nhỉ :3
<vubuntor945> là sao bạn ?
<vubuntor945> bạn nói sao mình không rỏ
<vubuntor945> có khi nào bản ubuntu bị lỗi ko ?
<vubuntor945> à
<vubuntor945> nếu không được thì mình cài lại bản ubuntu mới thử đc ko
<vubuntor816> co nen upgrade kernel khong nhi :|
<vubuntor945> mình có hay update ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor945> chứ bình thường bạn dùng bản nào ?
<vubuntor945> 10.04 à ?
<vubuntor816> haizzzz
<vubuntor776> minh muon chan 1 ket noi out bound theo ip nay: 184.73.208.230:443 truy cap vao trang nay keypress.com va minh da them the nay vao file hosts "184.73.208.230	keypress.com" nhung kq ko dc. Vi ket noi nay tu 1 ung dung nen minh muon chan. Minh dung google chrome thi ko ket noi dc vao web do nhung ung dung van truy cap dc. Cai nay ko lien quan den linux nhung minh mong moi nguoi neu biet xin giup do. Minh da thu them vai tien to 
<vubuntor776> Mình muốn chặn 1 kết nối out bound của 1 ứng dụng vào địa chỉ "keypress.com" theo ip "184.73.208.230:443". Và mình đã thêm như sau vào file hosts "184.73.208.230	keypress.com". Sau đó, mình dung Google Chrome để truy cập vào địa chỉ web đó thì ko được nhưng khi chạy ứng dụng, nó vẫn kết nối được. Mình biết cài này ko liên quan tới linux nhưng ai biết
<vubuntor776> Hỏi lại vì ko gõ tiếng Việt
<vubuntor523> help me
<vubuntor523> chi dum may pro ooi
<vubuntor523> minh chinh file fstab lam file nay bi loi roi ko vao dc ubuntu lun
<vubuntor523> co cach nao sua file nay dc ko
<vubuntor523> no bao loi read-only ko ah
<vubuntor776> Mình muốn chặn 1 kết nối out bound của 1 ứng dụng vào địa chỉ "keypress.com" theo ip "184.73.208.230:443". Và mình đã thêm như sau vào file hosts "184.73.208.230	keypress.com". Sau đó, mình dung Google Chrome để truy cập vào địa chỉ web đó thì ko được nhưng khi chạy ứng dụng, nó vẫn kết nối được. Mình biết cài này ko liên quan tới linux nhưng ai biết
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-16
<vubuntor773> test
<vubuntor773> xin chao
<vubuntor773> co ai biet lam sao su dung phan mem trong ubuntu 11.10?
<vubuntor773> Minh down ns2 ve, chay install xong chang biet lam the nao de dung no ca
<vubuntor773> khong thay shortcut
<C4NoC> :3
<favadi> vubuntor773, bạn xài linux bao giờ chưa, nếu chưa lên ubuntu-vn.org vào wiki đọc chơi một vòng rồi tính tiếp
<vubuntor773> thanks favadi, chua xai bao gio ca, loay hoay mai chang biet lam sao :D
<vubuntor657> toi muon hoi mot chut, toi muon chat tren yahoo ma dung webcam thi co phan mem nao ho tro ko a.
<_Tux_> không
<vubuntor657> vay la dung ubuntu thi ko the chat voi webcam duoc a.
<_Tux_> coi như không đi
<vubuntor657> vay phai lam the nao thi toi moi su dung webcam de chat dc a.
<_Tux_> gyachi
<_Tux_> nhưng mà chả giờ giờ còn dùng được không
<_Tux_> voice/video thì dùng Skype hay G!Talk đi
<vubuntor657> google takl phai ko
<_Tux_> yah
<vubuntor693> alo
<vubuntor693> co ban nao dang dung cai goldendict ko nhi :(
<CoconutCrab> HSBC: 'Xăng tăng giá 10% không tác động lớn đến CPI'
<vubuntor148> Cho biết lệnh in ra màn hình câu thông báo “Xin chao cac ban”.
<_Tux_> echo "Chào cái gì mà chào!"
<vubuntor917> thêm path mới vào $PATH thì làm bằng cách nào
<vubuntor917> ai giup voi
<vubuntor917> Alo có ai ở đây không vậy?
<vubuntor917> Aloo loooooo
<vubuntor917> thêm path mới vào $PATH thì làm bằng cách nào ??????
<_Tux_> vubuntor917: Google
<_Tux_> .g how to add PATH
<n0bawk> vubuntor917: export PATH=$PATH:/abc/xyz
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Adding a Directory to the Path (at www.troubleshooters.com)
<vubuntor917> kiem rôi lam không đươc
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor917> export chi trong phien lam viec hien tai thoi
<vubuntor917> thoat terminal thi mat tac dung
<vubuntor917> add sao cho no' co hoai luon
<_Tux_> thì cho cái lệnh đó vào ~/.bashrc
<vubuntor917> no' roi' nhui lam sao day
<vubuntor917> them nhu the nao ban
<vubuntor168> sao trong cai thunar cua minh hok co phan network the?
<vubuntor168> phan network ma share file trong mang clan a'
<vubuntor168> sao minh khong thay nua
<vubuntor168> co can cai` phan mem ji` khong?
<vubuntor168> ?
<vubuntor444> co ai khong?
<vubuntor444> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor444> sao trong file manager cua minh khong co phan network
<lmq2401> ?
<vubuntor444> cai folder network mat tiu roi
<vubuntor444> de share file a'
<vubuntor444> co ai chi jup minh khong?
<vubuntor444> ...
<n2i> :|
<n2i> câu hỏi bắt đầu từ đâu nhỉ? từ `cái folder network ... ` ấy à?
<vubuntor444> binh thuong thi trong cai manager co cai folder network
<n2i> mất ở đâu? nautilus?
<vubuntor444> thunar
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor444> thunar file manager
<vubuntor444> hix
<n2i> xem có cài đặt thiếu thành phần nào của thunar hay xfce về phần network folder kiểu như samba không
<vubuntor444> binh thuong van co
<n2i> thunar-share-plugin chẳng hạn
<vubuntor444> hom nay update restart cai mat luon
<n2i> vậy xem lại trong config của thunar hay xfce xem có mục nào nhấc đến cái kia không?
<n2i> check lại xem cái gói ở trên có bị remove hem?
<n2i> update? update bình thường
<vubuntor444> uhm
<vubuntor444> apt-get update roi... ji` ji` do
<vubuntor444> reboot lai thi hok con cai folder do nua. buc ghe
<n2i> kiểm tra lại gói đó đã cài chưa?
<n2i> và trong preference của thunar thế nào? :3
 * n2i hiện tại hem xài thunar + ubuntu :3
<vubuntor444> con cach nao lay file share cua may khac trong mang lan khong?
<n2i> smbclient <-- :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-17
<vubuntor140> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor140> minh co chut van de nho voi cai dat unetbootin tren ubuntu
<vubuntor140> co ban nao giup minh voi
<vubuntor140> minh tai file tu` http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ve nhung khong biet cach nao de cai file do
<bksupybot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<CoconutCrab> sudo aptitude install unetbootin
<vubuntor140> Thank bac cua
<vubuntor140> nhung em dung tren livecd cai khong duoc
<CoconutCrab> như nhau cả
<vubuntor140> o? cung em bi loi phai dung live cd cai unetbootin de tao usb boot
<vubuntor140> em khong co o DVD
<vubuntor140> sudo aptitude install unetbootin
<vubuntor140> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "unetbootin"
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get update
<CoconutCrab> sau đó làm cái kia
<vubuntor140> Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore  You will not get any further security fixes or critical updates. Please Upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu Linux.
<vubuntor140> live cd 9.10 :((
<CoconutCrab> ừ ha
<CoconutCrab> thế thì chịu rồi
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor140> cai o CD cua em chi nhan moi dia ubuntu live
<vubuntor140> con may dia hirrent boot khong noi dia nao
<CoconutCrab> vậy kiếm đĩa mới đi
<n2i> vubuntor140: sao xài 9.10 lận vậy? :3
<vubuntor140> minh toan dung usb boot
<vubuntor140> ah ha
<vubuntor140> tao 1 cai usb boot 11.04
<vubuntor140> roi vao cai unetbootin
<vubuntor140> va tao hirrent boot usb len 1 cai usb khac duoc khong nhi cac bac
<n2i> HB lên usb được mà
<n2i> nó vốn xài grub4dos cho cái này.
<vubuntor140> HB la gi a.
<n2i> Hirent Boot gì đó :3
<vubuntor140> @<n2i> co cach truc tiep hirrent boot len usb tren linux ha bac
<vubuntor140> dung lenh nao vay. a. ?
<vubuntor140> khong phai qua unetbootin nua nhe, cai` cai' day' kho qua vi ban live cd 9.10 khong cho cai
<n2i> copy mớ trong cái cd của HB sang cái usb ấy.
<n2i> cái thư mục HB đó.
<n2i> rồi cài grub lên cái usb.
<n2i> và chỉnh lại file config của nó
<vubuntor659> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor659> cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor659> có ai không?
<vubuntor659> http://kholaptop.vn/home/laptops/sony-vaio/eh-series/sony-vaio-vpc-eh2dfx-b.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sony Vaio VPC-EH2DFX/B (at kholaptop.vn)
<vubuntor659> nó có thể chạy U không ạ?
<vubuntor659> alo
<vubuntor659> có ai không?
<vubuntor659> http://kholaptop.vn/home/laptops/sony-vaio/eh-series/sony-vaio-vpc-eh2dfx-b.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sony Vaio VPC-EH2DFX/B (at kholaptop.vn)
<vubuntor659> nó có thể chạy U không ạ?
<vubuntor659> MrTux?
<_Tux_> vubuntor659: chắc là được
<vubuntor659> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
<vubuntor659> nó cài sẵn rồi
<vubuntor659> em sợ cài U vào nó nóng máy hao pin
<vubuntor659> mà em nghe nói u12.04 có thể khắc phục được lỗi này phải không ạ?
<vubuntor659> nếu nó có thể chạy u thì em 30' nữa là  mua liền
<vubuntor659> phân vân quá
<_Tux_> sợ quá thì thôi
<_Tux_> chớ pin mấy khi dùng mà cứ xoắn quá thế :(
<vubuntor659> hờ hờ, bác nóng quá, mà bác đã nói vậy thid em rinh con đó về đây
<Lokiheero> vubuntor659: he he, cài vô mới biết được, thường thì pin sẽ lâu hơn
<vubuntor659> cảm ơn bác
<vubuntor512> i can't configure desktop effect
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì đừng dùng nó nữa là xong
 * Tux|Ubuntu phải lên Google translate câu kia
<vubuntor512> máy mình không configure desktop effect đc
<vubuntor512> nó báo compositing is not supported on your system.
<vubuntor512> giờ làm sao để xài desktop configure? ai giúp mình với
<n2i> vubuntor512: xài U bản nào vậy? sao lại gặp lỗi này nhỉ?
<Lokiheero> we
<vubuntor512> kubuntu 10.4
<vubuntor236> chào cả nhà ! cho hỏi mình muốn uodate dùng thử bản 12.04 nên sài bản 32bit hây 64 bit sẽ tốt hơn vậy ?
<afterlastangel> 64 bit
<afterlastangel> =P~
<afterlastangel> lỗi rất khác 32bit D
<vubuntor236> sacc
<vubuntor236> tớ hỏi thật mà !
<vubuntor436> alo, có ai biết cài sopcast trên U11.10 không?
<n0bawk> cài vô thôi là xong?
<vubuntor436> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa
<vubuntor436> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor436> thì sau lệnh update báo lỗi
<Tux|Ubuntu> lỗi gì
<vubuntor436> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources                                 404  Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages                           404  Not Found
<vubuntor436> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org oneiric InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<bksupybot> Title: Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages (at packages.medibuntu.org)
<vubuntor436> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/extra/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<vubuntor436> còn mấy dòng error nữa :|
<vubuntor436> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/extra/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<vubuntor436> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó không có package source
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc cái ppa đó hem có package cho oneiric
<n0bawk> down cái nhị phân về mà chạy
<n0bawk> cần gì phải xoắn
<vubuntor700> cho hoi tai sao ko the dat mat khau dc, du da lam theo huong da la it nhat 8 ky tu va co lien quan den email
<vubuntor700> có ai ở đó ko chi giúp tôi với
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: mật khẩu gì vậy?
 * lmq2401 nhớ là làm gì có yêu cầu mà mật khẩu phải liên quan tới email?
<lmq2401> mật khẩu thường yêu cầu là không được trùng với địa chỉ email
<vubuntor700> khi đăng kí thành viên trên web ubuntu
<vubuntor700> đến mục nhập mật khẩu
<vubuntor700> cho tài khoản
<lmq2401> web của ubuntu-vn ?
<vubuntor700> thì nhận thông báo mật khẩu ít nhất 8 kí tự và có liên quan tới email ở trên
<vubuntor700> tôi nhập rồi va rất nhiều lần khác nhau vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor700> như vậy tôi đang sai o chỗ nào vậy???
<lmq2401> lập tài khoản trên đó để làm gì vậy?
<vubuntor700> Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter.
<vubuntor700> câu lệnh đó
<vubuntor700> tôi lập đê vao dc 4F
<vubuntor700> tôi lập đê vao dc 4R
<vubuntor700> thành thành viên
 * lmq2401 nhớ lại cái nick forum đã bị khóa của mình 
<vubuntor700> ko
<vubuntor700> tôi là thành viên mới
<vubuntor700> hom nay moi lap nick thoi
<lmq2401> sao vào trang đăng ký thành viên thấy thông báo "Hiện tại hệ thống tạm ngưng đăng ký thành viên mới." mà?
<vubuntor700> mo lai roi
<vubuntor700> toi dang dang ky ma
<vubuntor519> hi
<vubuntor519> chao cao ban
<vubuntor700> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/234
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn ký thành viên và đăng nhập | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor700> day ne
<lmq2401> cái yêu cầu đâu có nhắc gì tới địa chỉ email đâu?
<vubuntor519> cac ban giup minh viec nha nhe
<vubuntor519> minh tai ve goi eclipse-SDK-3.7.2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<vubuntor519> nhung giai nen ra khong biet lam sao co the chay duoc
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: Đây mới đúng là trang đăng ký thành viên diễn đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/ucp.php?mode=register
<bksupybot> Title: Bảng thiết lập cá nhân Thông tin | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor700> cam on nhe
<vubuntor700> toi doc ki roi
<vubuntor700> web toi dang dang ki
<vubuntor519> ban nao biet chi minh voi
<vubuntor700> neu dang ki dc cung la thanh vien cua ubuntu VN
<lmq2401> vubuntor519: tìm file hướng dẫn READ ME hay là gì đó rồi đọc xem nó hướng dẫn làm sao
<vubuntor700> vi trang VN ko cho dang ki nua nen mới phải đi lòng vòng thế
<Lokiheero> vubuntor519: đó là source code, phải build xong mới chạy được, sao ko cài từ software center
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: không nhất thiết phải vậy đâu
 * lmq2401 thấy mấy cái danh nghĩa chỉ là phù phiếm, ảo
<vubuntor700> vi trang VN ko dag ki dc nua nen moi the
<vubuntor700> chi ko mat cong di long vong lam gi
<vubuntor700> neu ai giup dc thi chi toi
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: nếu đăng ký xong rồi bạn làm gì tiếp?
<Lokiheero> vubuntor519: lỡ down rồi thì compile đi rồi install
<vubuntor700> de co cai tk vao dc
<lmq2401> nhìn cái tài khoản vừa tạo rồi ngồi tự sướng với nó hả?
<vubuntor700> oki cam on
<vubuntor700> ban ko giup dc toi roi
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: tài khoản launchpad không liên quan gì đến diễn đàn ubuntu-vn đâu !
<Lokiheero> vubuntor519: mà hình như ko cần, http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2010/linux-install-eclipse-on-fedora-centos-red-hat-rhel/
<bksupybot> Title: Install Eclipse SDK 3.7.1 (Indigo) on Fedora 16/15, CentOS/RHEL 6.2/5.7 (at www.if-not-true-then-false.com)
<vubuntor700> uhm ban noi the toi kiem tra lai
<n0bawk> ./eclipse/eclipse
<n0bawk> vậy là xong :3
<vubuntor700> con neu hoi lap dc tk de roi ngoi tu suong thi
<vubuntor700> thi toi vs ban khac nhau ve quan diem
<vubuntor700> du sao cung cam on
<lmq2401> nếu bạn muốn tạo thì sẽ dịch giùm bạn cái yêu cầu về mật khẩu của nó: Mật khẩu phải có độ đài ít nhất 8 kí tự và phải chứa 'ít nhất 1 kí tự số và ký tự in hoa'
<lmq2401> chẳng có nói gì đến email cả
<vubuntor519> cai nay huong dan tren fedora, con lam tre ubuntu the nao nhi
<vubuntor519> minh da lam tuong tu nhung van khogn duoc
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: mật khẩu của launchpad yêu cầu khắc khe như vậy đó !
<vubuntor700> toi da danh rat nhieu cach
<vubuntor700> ca Hoa lan thuong
<vubuntor700> ca so lan chu
<vubuntor700> neu dc chac toi da ko nho giup do
<vubuntor700> toi se thu lai
<vubuntor700> tks
<Lokiheero> vubuntor519: ko được ở bước nào
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: xem ở bước gõ lại có gõ đúng với cái trên không?
<lmq2401> mật khẩu đạt chuẩn của nó phải như thế này: Matkhau1234
<lmq2401> phải có ít nhất 1 chữ in hoa
<lmq2401> hoặc cũng có thể là bước nhập mã captcha bị sai !
<vubuntor918> có ai biết cách cho ubuntu ra tiếng ở cả 2 cổng HD và analog ko :(
<vubuntor097> ?
<vubuntor354> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor354> hien minh dang irc bang mang ket noi qua dien thoai
<vubuntor354> nhung khi minh "sudo apt-update" thi no vao dai loai nhu khong co ket noi mang
<vubuntor354> no bao dai loai la khong co mang
<vubuntor354> ai do giup minh voi
<vubuntor354> minh dung ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor354> _Tux_: oi, giup minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor354: mới sáng dậy
<_Tux_> răng còn chưa đánh :(
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-18
<vubuntor826> cho hỏi ubuntu có tác dụng thì thế ạ?
<_Tux_> đồ chơi
<vubuntor450> đồ chơi gì @@
<vubuntor450> có phải là một máy tính ảo phải ko?
<_Tux_> đã bảo là đồ chơi rồi mà
<_Tux_> :(
<vubuntor450> đồ chơi  gì @@
<vubuntor450> có tác dụng gì ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: đồ chơi cho dân xài máy tính
<_Tux_> có tác dụng vô biên
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor814> zzz
<Dynamo> zzz
<vubuntor814> Ubunto có sử dụng trực tiếp trên USB đc ko thế?
<vubuntor814> ai rành về ubunto thì cho mình xin cái yahoo hoặc add nick waitingforlove0912 thanks :)
<n0bawk> ở đây ko có support qua yahoo
<_Tux_> Ubunto là cái gì ta =)
 * _Tux_ đi google
<n0bawk> ú bún to
<n0bawk> :))
 * _Tux_ nhắc tới bún -> đói
<vubuntor308> alo
<vubuntor308> download cái ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64  rồi
<vubuntor308> giờ mình boot vào USB sao thế các bạn?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor308> ~.~
<vubuntor308> đang dùng UNetbootin
<vubuntor308> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64 dùng ver nào
<vubuntor308> 11.10 live
<vubuntor308> 11.10 live_x64
<vubuntor308> 11.10 hdmedia
<vubuntor308> 11.10 netinstall
<vubuntor308> cái nào thế các bác?
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: live x64
<vubuntor308> còn cái Ubuntu only tăng lên nhiêu ?
<_Tux_> cứ làm bừa đi
<cuafml> lawl
<vubuntor308> thanks :D
<Dynamo> lmao
<vubuntor308> đang download rồi
<vubuntor308> 30% rồi :X
<vubuntor308> sắp đc xài rồi
 * Tux|Ubuntu sắp xong win8 rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> 90% roài
<vubuntor308> win8 tớ cài rồi =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> tải về cài xong xóa đi cho bõ tức ấy mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<afterlastangel> bà con ơi, file config của ibus nằm chỗ nào vậy
<afterlastangel> tình hình là thằng ibus cùi quá /me tính làm 1 cái để auto config
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: nó ở trong gconf á
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> thư mục ibus ko phải cho config :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: nó ở trong khóa của gconf mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: desktop->ibus
<afterlastangel> ok
<afterlastangel> nãy giờ
<afterlastangel> tìm trong app
<afterlastangel> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> lulz
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thấy gconf-editor có cái nút search
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<afterlastangel> á
 * afterlastangel ko dùng tool =))
<afterlastangel> đi grep trong app =))
<afterlastangel> có cái enable by default
<afterlastangel> test thử cái
<afterlastangel> lát làm cái tool = python có giao diện
<afterlastangel> nó có cái enable by default
<afterlastangel> Requirement là thế này
<afterlastangel> Người dùng máy tính chưa cài gì cả
<afterlastangel> đang xài ubuntu 12.04
<afterlastangel> bấm cài cái đó vào
<afterlastangel> tự động cho ibus chạy
<cuafml> okay
<afterlastangel> config nó
<afterlastangel> dùng unikey
<afterlastangel> rồi cho nó hiện cái thanh bar lên luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> copy đè config =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> (thô sơ version)
<afterlastangel> Tux|Ubuntu: python chọc vô được gconf,
<afterlastangel> Tux|Ubuntu: copy đè là cách làm cách đây vài năm khi mới phát triểm scim-unikey =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì nói đùa vậy mà
<afterlastangel> mà giờ lười code chết =)). Ráng lên chứ mấy bửa nay nhiều bé gái muốn cài ubuntu quá
<afterlastangel> mà /me đang nghĩ nên làm cái gói dễ cài đặt hay là cứ support tại nhà :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: xinh hông :D
<afterlastangel> sao ko
<afterlastangel> :-s
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: cho xin cái 500 VNĐ hình ảnh :))
<afterlastangel> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/405941_323510164335187_100000286180483_1258610_219439942_a.jpg
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: có acc vip bên fshare không
<Tux|Ubuntu> mượn tí =)
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> Hỏi tên Cooly kìa
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cooly: mượn tí kéo games :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: ảnh bé vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<afterlastangel> Cooly: tháng 9 này làm chung ở tòa nhà rồi
<afterlastangel> Tux|Ubuntu: ko đưa ảnh HD đâu =))
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi vô profile của chủ ảnh mà kiếm vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cooly: ping
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: nhìn có vẻ cá tính phết nhở ;)
<afterlastangel> :-"
<Tux|Ubuntu> Varisy Aris
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/424557_384327821586754_100000286180483_1438981_667951521_n.jpg
<Tux|Ubuntu> em bên tái ngoài cùng
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> tay phải =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ôi đệt
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhầm channel
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<cuafml> :-/
<vubuntor308> :-j
<vubuntor308> make up ghê quá
<afterlastangel> ặc ặc
<afterlastangel> lui vô vnluser bà con
<afterlastangel> nguy hiểm thế
<vubuntor308> 91% rồi
<vubuntor308> sắp boot vào usb rồi :D
<vubuntor308> 95%
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<afterlastangel> coi chừng mua máy mới á
<vubuntor308> đang boot Ubuntu mà =))
<vubuntor308> ~.~ autorun bị anti virus chặn
<Tux|Ubuntu> Phimnguoilon.exe
<vubuntor669> mà cho hỏi
<vubuntor733> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.8
<vubuntor733> boot ubuntu 11.10 destop hay DVD thế các bạn @@
<vubuntor807> @@
<vubuntor807> cài ubuntu giống như là cài win hả?
<vubuntor807> ~,~
<vubuntor807> wubi
<vubuntor807> nếu cài
<vubuntor807> là mất win đúng ko?
<afterlastangel> ko
<afterlastangel> cài wubi còn win :P
<m3onh0x84> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<m3onh0x84> .g Centos vs Fedora Core
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://www.webmasterworld.com/linux/4112957.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Cent OS vs Fedora Core 6 for dedicated server Linux, Unix, and *nix like Operating Systems forum at WebmasterWorld (at www.webmasterworld.com)
<hiepmc> có ai không nhỉ
<hiepmc> cho em hỏi trên ubuntu có ứng dụng nào như vaio-control-center của vaio bên win không
<hiepmc> em cài ubuntu nhưng ko tìm được cách khóa chuột và bảo vệ pin
<hiepmc> vaio vpccw23fx
<hiepmc__> alo
<n2i> chắc chưa có bạn à.
<n2i> bảo vệ pin? :-/
<vubuntor270> Chào mọi người!!!
<vubuntor270> Máy tôi cài hệ điều hành Ubuntu 11.10 không hiểu sao xài một hồi là chuột bị treo!!
<vubuntor270> em xài touchpad
<vubuntor270> còn sử dụng chuột thì OK!!
<vubuntor270> Please help me!!!
<vubuntor700> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor700> minh dang online co nghia la co mang
<vubuntor700> nhung khi minh "sudo apt-get update" thi bao khong co mang
<vubuntor700> loi nay la sao the??
<vubuntor700> moi nguoi giup minh voi
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> vubuntor700: `ai` báo?
<vubuntor700> terminal
<vubuntor700> :((
<n2i> và báo như thế nào mà bạn lại kết luận là ko có mạng?
<n2i> bạn có thể post cái thông báo lên đây coi được hem?
<n2i> không có mạng hay là không có repo
<vubuntor700> Failed to fetch
<vubuntor700> ............
<n2i> nguyên văn đi cậu!
<vubuntor700> tu dau den duoi
<vubuntor700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889076/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor700> bat ki cai repo nao cung vay
<vubuntor700> minh dang dung mang bang dien thoai
<n2i> repo nào cũng vậy?
<n2i> dùng 2G của điện thoại, hay 3g?
<vubuntor700> 3g
<n2i> cậu ping thử cái repo đó xem sao
<vubuntor700> window mobile co che do share internet
<n2i> thử nhiều repo ròi mà vẫn cùng kết quả?
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor700> fpt cung vay
<vubuntor700> fpt-telecom
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> cậu đang chat trên cái máy ubuntu đúng không?
<vubuntor700> ok
<vubuntor700> dang dung chinh cai may do
<vubuntor700> ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor700> n2i: co cao kien gi khong
<n2i> cũng không rõ, nhưng mà cái connection nó phải đi qua cái windows mobile.
<n2i> không rõ là nó có làm gì lúc ấy không
<CoconutCrab> ok
<n2i> cũng chỉ là cổng 80, 8080 thôi mà nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> nó không làm gì đâu :3
<n2i> CoconutCrab: vậy giả thiết của anh là thế nào ạ?
<CoconutCrab> không biết
<CoconutCrab> vì không biết vấn đề
<vubuntor700> van de la em online duoc nhung "sudo apt-get update" khong duoc
<vubuntor700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889076/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> để coi
<vubuntor700> ubuntu 10.10
<CoconutCrab> gõ cái này coi ping ftp.mirror.tư
<CoconutCrab> .tw*
<CoconutCrab> nó ra ip bao nhiêu
<vubuntor700> va dung mang nho cua dien thoai share qua
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> ftp hả
<vubuntor700> 122.117.47.133
<vubuntor700> gi cung duoc a
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> tốt
<vubuntor700> mien la apt duoc
<CoconutCrab> xem nào
<CoconutCrab> bạn paste cái /etc/apt/source.lst lên paste coi
<CoconutCrab> pastebin*
<vubuntor700> bac oi trang xoa
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor700> khogn co dong nao trong do
<CoconutCrab> thì ờm... tìm cái file source gì đó trong /etc/apt/ xem
 * CoconutCrab không nhớ chính xác tên
<CoconutCrab> nếu không có tiếp thì vô chỉnh cái source từ ftp -> http coi
<vubuntor700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889095/
<n2i> source.list chứ?
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor700> :D\
<vubuntor700> .list
<CoconutCrab> hem nhớ
<CoconutCrab> sửa mấy cái deb http trong cái file đó thành deb ftp
<vubuntor700> de em thu
 * CoconutCrab quên cú pháp của sed chính xác như thế nào rồi, nếu không cho 1 lệnh sed là xong
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> vứt cho lăng nhăng lỡ nó bệt thì mệt
<vubuntor700> hinh nhu la duoc bac a
<n2i> find & replace all :3
<vubuntor700> nhung chi duoc 1 2 cai repo gi do
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết -> paste
<vubuntor700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889114/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor700> xin loi cac bac
<vubuntor700> em co viec ban
<vubuntor700> em quay lai nho cac bac sau vay
<vubuntor700> thank cac bac
<CoconutCrab> cái lỗi kia
<CoconutCrab> giống bạn nào đó để proxy sai
<CoconutCrab> xem cái phone hay thiết lập trong máy
<n2i> có khi nào lúc đi qua con phone nó drop đi chăng?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> cái kia set proxy là 8080:80
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<CoconutCrab> mà chỉ là http, suy ra có thể do mạng set ngố
<CoconutCrab> hoặc là phone set ngố
<CoconutCrab> hoặc là system set ngố
<vubuntor649> bac n2i oi
<vubuntor649> n2i:
<vubuntor649> n2i: oi
<vubuntor649> bac con do khong
<vubuntor649> ?
<vubuntor649> van la em hoi toi day
 * Tux|Ubuntu dẫm đạp n2i
 * n2i lụ khụ ngoi lên
<vubuntor649> bac _Tux_ khi nay khong co mat
<vubuntor649> bi gio em neu cau hoi
<vubuntor649> cac bac giup em
<n2i> vubuntor649: thỉnh sn Tux|Ubuntu đi :)
<vubuntor649> tinh hinh la em dang online voi bac day
<vubuntor649> nhung khi em "apt-get update"
<vubuntor649> thi khong ket noi mang duoc
<vubuntor649> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889389/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor649> cac bac giup em voi
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghe quen quen
<vubuntor649> hu hu cac bac dota het rui a
<Tux|Ubuntu> hình như cách đây vài ngày cũng vô rồi phỏng
<vubuntor649> :((
<vubuntor649> khong
<vubuntor649> lan dau ma
<vubuntor649> lan dau voi cau hoi nay
<Tux|Ubuntu> maverick là bao nhiêu nhỉ ?
<vubuntor649> a quen em dang dung mobile internet
<Tux|Ubuntu> 10.10 ?
<vubuntor649> 10.10
<vubuntor649> chinh no
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor649: đổi cái server khác là xong
<vubuntor649> fpt telecom ma khong duoc thi khong on lam
<vubuntor649> webrowser vo do van binh thuong ma
<vubuntor649> o software source em chon select best
<vubuntor649> nhung toan la khong ket noi duoc
<vubuntor649> nan wa
<Tux|Ubuntu>  Unable to connect to mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net
<Tux|Ubuntu> là lỗi liên quan đến update
<Tux|Ubuntu> network
<vubuntor649> em khong ro
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor649: đổi server khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> vậy là xong
<Tux|Ubuntu> có gì đâu
<vubuntor649> nhung cai soft thi cung tit ngom
<vubuntor649> dang select best lai
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì chọn lấy một cái
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao phải xoắn
<vubuntor649> biet cai nao duoc
<vubuntor649> cai nao khong
<vubuntor649> lai con toc do ra sao
<vubuntor649> :((
 * Tux|Ubuntu nản
<vubuntor649> Updating cache
<vubuntor649> downloaded 0B/1B
<vubuntor649> best day
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor649: thế giờ muốn gi
<Tux|Ubuntu> bị lỗi bảo đổi server đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> đổi lại sợ chậm
<vubuntor649> lam sao de em cai duoc phan mem
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế không đổi thì update được à
<vubuntor649> khong phai so
<vubuntor649> dau tien phai ket noi duoc cai da
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì đấy
<vubuntor649> ma co thay cai nao duoc dau
<Tux|Ubuntu> chọn đại một cái đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> update được thì bắt đầu cài
<vubuntor649> Ign ftp://ftp.mirror.tw maverick Release
<vubuntor649> chac duoc moi no
<Tux|Ubuntu> đệt
<Tux|Ubuntu> mirror nó bắt có user/pass
<Tux|Ubuntu> không public
<Tux|Ubuntu> update sao được
<vubuntor649> vay phai lam sao day bac
<vubuntor649> ?
<vubuntor649> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889406/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> NÓi từ đầu rồi đấy thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> đổi mirror khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả hiểu bạn vubuntor649 có đọc những gì mình viết không nưa
<vubuntor649> nhung em biet chon cai nao day?
<vubuntor649> cai nao cung nhu cai nao
<vubuntor649> dau co duoc cai nao dau
<Tux|Ubuntu> không được cái này thì chọn cái khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> nào được thì thôi
<vubuntor649> bac Tux|Ubuntu dang dung win? U
<vubuntor649> neu U thi U nao
<vubuntor649> cho em 1 cai repo thu cai
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mình dùng 11.10 không dùng 10.10
<vubuntor649> em chon moi nuoc 1 cai thu nhung khong co cai nao duoc ca
<vubuntor649> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/dists/
<bksupybot> Title: /ubuntu/dists/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<vubuntor649> theo bac cai nay duoc chu?
<vubuntor649> em vao do thay co maverick
<vubuntor649> vay ma no van keu khong duoc
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thì vấn đề do kết nối internet của bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> không kết nối đến server đấy được
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì dùng server khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> không được server nào thì thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghỉ :D
<vubuntor649> gnome 3. thi nang vai
<vubuntor649> unity thi cung chang kem gi
<vubuntor649> may em chip yeu
<vubuntor649> khong dam voi cao
<Tux|Ubuntu> nặng bình thường
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài 3d nó không mượt thôi
<vubuntor649> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889425/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor649> Tux|Ubuntu: con do khong
<Tux|Ubuntu> ?
<vubuntor649> co giup em voi
<Tux|Ubuntu> có mỗi cái đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> bảo thế còn thế nào nữa ?
<vubuntor649> nhung chon cai nao cung khong duoc
<vubuntor649> fpt viet nam cung khong duoc
<vubuntor649> chac phai co van de gi day
<Tux|Ubuntu> chọn hết mấy trăm cái ở đấy rồi ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor649: chả có vấn đề gì cả
<vubuntor649> dai dien moi nuoc 1 cai
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngoài kết nối internet của bạn có vấn đề
<vubuntor649> thi do do
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor649: tá»± xá»­
<vubuntor649> neu config lai thi nen bat dau tu dau?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì đó là việc của ISP
<vubuntor649> config cho goi phan mem nao?
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ liên quan gì đến ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> ếu hiểu ?
<vubuntor649> ma viec cua ISP la sao
<vubuntor649> ??
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhà cung cấp internet
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor649: đang dùng mạng của bọn nào /
<vubuntor649> cua viettel
<vubuntor649> mobile internet
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì phải rồi
<vubuntor649> la sao bac
<Tux|Ubuntu> update ubuntu qua mobile internet thì chậm là phải rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thậm chí chả connect được
<Tux|Ubuntu> do mạng chứ do ubuntu đâu
<vubuntor649> khong phai cham ma la khong duoc
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ờ
<vubuntor649> ma hom truoc chay thu debian duoc ma bac
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor649: thôi tự xử đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn nói thế thì mình chả còn ý kiến gì nữa
<vubuntor649> em ma tu xu duoc thi dau can len day
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn giải quyết được thì giải quyết
<Tux|Ubuntu> không thì thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> đây cũng chả phải trách nhiệm của mình
<vubuntor649> :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> nguyên nhân + cách giải quyết đã nói cả rồi
<vubuntor649> cung chang phai trach nhiem cua ai ca
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn thích lý luận thì mình chịu
<vubuntor649> thoi cam on cac bac vay
<vubuntor797> saccccccccccc
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-11
<vubuntor862> bạn nào cho mình hỏi tý về lệnh grep với
<vubuntor862> vd mình có 1 file test.txt có nội dung: abc123ef. mình sử dụng lênh: cat test.txt | grep "123" > abc.txt. thì nó in nguyên dòng
<vubuntor862> in nguyên dòng abc123ef luôn, vậy có cách nào chỉ ghi 123 vào file abc.txt ko?
<n0bawk> có
<n0bawk> vubuntor862: dùng thêm lệnh sed
<vubuntor160> cho em hoi phan mem vao face cho ubuntu voi
<n2i> Thế bên Windows vào fb bằng gì? :3
<vubuntor160> Hotspot Shield
<n2i> bạn xài mạng gì? đổi dns không áp dụng được à?
<vubuntor160> doi xong dung duoc ti lai ko dk nua
<_Tux_> dùng https hay hosts ấy
<_Tux_> phần mềm kia của tàu
<_Tux_> hem nên xài :p
<vubuntor394> có ai ở đây không ạ
<vubuntor394> cho em hỏi tí không ạ
<vubuntor394> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-12
<vubuntor767> files mkv tren^ ext4 sau khi resize bi. loi^~ khong^ mo~ dc hoan toan...co cach nao` cuu' van~ khong^
<vubuntor210> co ai biết khắc phục lỗi
<vubuntor210> make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<vubuntor210> không ạ
<vubuntor210> make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<C4NoC>  chạy configure chưa
<C4NoC> mà make
<vubuntor210> là sao ạ
<vubuntor210> anh có thể hướng dẫn em cụ thể không ạ
<vubuntor210> em mới học à
<vubuntor210> anh đâu ròi ạ
<vubuntor210> hix
<vubuntor210> :(
<vubuntor210> em đã chạy lệnh make và make install ở trên rồi ạ
<vubuntor210> xong mới chạy lênh make config
<vubuntor210> nó toàn báo lõi là
<vubuntor210> make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<vubuntor210> có ai giúp em vs không ạ
<vubuntor210> "9
<vubuntor210> :(
<vubuntor096> hi
<vubuntor096> chao moi nguoi
<tuxnguyendlk> Hic, trên linux khi ẩn chương trình xuống thanh taskbar thì tài nguyên nó vẫn chiếm dụng như vậy nhỉ
<tuxnguyendlk> không giống như bên windows
<tuxnguyendlk> bên windows khi ẩn xuống là nó cũng ít chiếm dụng tài nguyên máy hơn
<tuxnguyendlk> có cách nào khác phục ko nhỉ
<_Tux_> chém gió
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor787> cho em hoi chia lai o cung o disk utility  cua ubuntu ntn day a
<n0bawk> như thế đấy
<vubuntor787> la nhu the nao a
<heroandtn3> disk utility không chia ổ được thì phải
<heroandtn3> bạn vào Ubuntu Software center search và cài GParted nhé
<vubuntor787> em cai dat rui sao nua a
<heroandtn3> thế bạn đã phân vùng bao giờ chưa?
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor787
<ubot2> vubuntor787: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<heroandtn3> ví dụ với Partition Magic chẳng hạn
<heroandtn3> nó cũng na ná nhau đấy
<vubuntor787> e chi moi chia lai o bang dia thui
<n0bawk> vubuntor787: đọc bài ở trên kia
<n0bawk> có chỉ chia thế nào rồi
<vubuntor755> hi! mọi người!
<vubuntor755> ai có tài liệu dns sec giúp mình với
<vubuntor755> mình cần để làm đề tài
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=dns+security&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<iSupyBot> Title: dns security - Google Search (at encrypted.google.com)
<vubuntor755> bó tay đọc không hỉu
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-13
<vubuntor850> giúp mình lỗi file source.list với. khi mình cập nhật thì máy báo lỗi file đấy.
<vubuntor850> bây giờ các chương trình software center va syna đều không thể vào được
<vubuntor928> giúp mình với mình bị lỗi này khi cập nhật. Việc nạp gói danh sachs thất bại/E:Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<_Tux_> vubuntor928: thì sửa lại sources.list cho nó đúng
<_Tux_> ở dòng số 1 á
<vubuntor928> các chương trình Trung tâm phần mềm, synaptic, software source đều bị lỗi hết, không thể mở dược. khi mình đọc file sources.list bằng bộ soạn văn bản thì chỉ thấy có 1 dong duy nhất : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-proposed. Mình không biết phải sửa thế nào. mà cũng không thể sửa được
<iSupyBot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor928> các chương trình Trung tâm phần mềm, synaptic, software source đều bị lỗi hết, không thể mở dược. khi mình đọc file sources.list bằng bộ soạn văn bản thì chỉ thấy có 1 dong duy nhất : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-proposed
<iSupyBot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> thích lặp lại văn bản
<_Tux_> mà ếu chịu đọc nhể?
 * _Tux_ bay đi
<vubuntor928> rút ngắn còn 4 dòng rồi mà
<vubuntor928> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609845/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor243> hello, xin các bạn giúp cài php 5.2.17 trên bản 12.04 với
<n0bawk> apt-get install php?
<vubuntor243> ko được
<vubuntor243> nếu apt-get install php5 => mặc định cài bản 5.4
<n0bawk> vaajy down ve` tu. ca`i
<C4NoC>  xài 5.4 đi
<vubuntor243> thanks
<vubuntor037> co ai do ko vay
<vubuntor037> moi ng oi
<vubuntor037> cho co ai ko cho minh hoi cai nay xi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-14
<vubuntor125> cho mình hỏi, mình cat file /etc/group nhưng không thấy tên user thuộc nhóm, lúc tạo bằng: useradd -g tengroup tenuser
<n0bawk> of
<n0bawk> the' chac' tao. chua dc
<vubuntor125> nãy giờ mình tìm mấy tài liệu tạo user + quản lý group, những không hiểu chỗ đó lắm
<vubuntor153> ai giải thích giùm trường hợp này với :D
<vubuntor941> hi
<vubuntor941> Các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor941> ở Hà Nội thì có trung tâm nào dạy Linux là được nhất vậy?
<C4NoC> trung tâm google
<vubuntor941> Thế thì nhiều lắm :D
<vubuntor278> ls -s
<vubuntor092> alo
<vubuntor092> co ai khong
<vubuntor127> hello mọi người! ai biết cấp ip class không giúp mình với! mình tìm trên mạng không thấy hướng dẫn
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-15
<xdien> chao moi nguoi
<xdien> cho minh hoi cai nay nha! hien minh cai dat ibus-unikey nhung no khong hien len o tray!
<xdien> minh dang su dung gnome 3.6
<vubuntor415> Giúp mình lỗi cập nhật với. hiện lên thông báo này: E:Gặp dòng dạng sai 1 trong danh sách nguồn /etc/apt/sources.list (phân tách bản phân phối)
<vubuntor415> mình đã mở file đó nhưng chương trình Nguồn phần mềm bị lỗi, không thể chạy.
<vubuntor415> khi mở bằng bộ soạn văn bản chỉ thấy dòng này: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-proposed
<iSupyBot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor415> mình không biết sai chỗ nào, mà cũng không thể chỉnh sửa
<vubuntor723> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor723> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor723> mình sử dụng kubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor723> trong phần setting ko có phần language support để chọn ibus
<vubuntor723> mình thấy ibus-unikey hiện ở góc dưới màn hình
<vubuntor723> nhưng khi vào phần input-method không thấy hiện ngôn ngữ việt nam thế nào
<vubuntor723> các bạn hướng dẫn  giúp mình cái
<vubuntor647> hi
<vubuntor647> có bác nào onl ko cho e hỏi chút
<C4Poor> ko
<vubuntor647> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor647> máy mình cài kubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor647> h nó không nhận card mạng
<vubuntor647> mình google down đc gói tar.bz2
<C4Poor> card gì
<vubuntor647> trong đấy yêu cầu giản nén
<vubuntor647> card Lan
<vubuntor647> nhưng mình ko biết giải nén ra đâu
<vubuntor647> hay giải nén ở bất kỳ đâu cũng được
<C4Poor> đâu chả dc
<C4Poor> lspci
<C4Poor> xem ra cái gì
<vubuntor647> giải nén bằng phần mềm có sẵn
<vubuntor647> card Atheros AR8162
<C4Poor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205582/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar8162-working
<C4Poor> nè
<iSupyBot> Title: How do I get an Atheros AR8162 working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor647> Thank nhé
<vubuntor647> mình thử lại xem thế nào
<vubuntor647> nếu không đc phiền bạn chút
<vubuntor647> Mình gõ dòng lệnh vào
<vubuntor647> nó báo Cannot Open: No such file or directory
<C4Poor> có wifi à?
<C4Poor> thế xài wifi đi
<C4Poor> :3
<vubuntor647> vâng
<C4Poor> rồi kiếm mấy cuốn sách cơ bản linux
<vubuntor647> nhưng dùng 3g chậm lắm
<C4Poor> đọc hiểu dòng lệnh
<C4Poor> chứ gõ thế kia
<C4Poor> thì ko ra là phải thôi
<vubuntor647> cái này nó có file deb ko bác
<C4Poor> http://somethingcomputers.blogspot.com/2012/09/fix-for-atheros-ar-8162-for-ubuntu-1204.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Let's Talk Something About Computers: Fix for Atheros Ar 8162 In Ubuntu 12.04 (at somethingcomputers.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor647> lại thử phát nữa
<vubuntor647> :D
<C4Poor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LinuxWireless
<iSupyBot> Title: Kernel/LinuxWireless - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<C4Poor> vubuntor647: ủa, 12.04 hả
<vubuntor647> ko kubuntu 12.10
<C4Poor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-3.5.0
<iSupyBot> Title: “linux-backports-modules-3.5.0” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<C4Poor> add cái repo nào vào mà cài
<C4Poor> đọc theo hướng dẫn ấy
<vubuntor647> vâng
<vubuntor647> thank bác
<vubuntor647> à cho e hỏi cái này nữa
<vubuntor647> hôm bữa cài kubuntu
<vubuntor647> e chọn bàn phím ngôn ngữ việt nam
<vubuntor647> h gõ trên dãy số nó toàn hiện â ă ... thôi
<C4Poor> vào sửa lại
<vubuntor647> e muốn thay về bàn phím tiếng anh chọn chỗ nào thế bác
<vubuntor647> e tìm hết trong setting ko thấy
<C4Poor> trong setting chứ ở đâu
<C4Poor> region
<C4Poor> language gì đó
<C4Poor> keyboard layout
<C4Poor> ko dùng kde, chịu
<vubuntor647> thế thì buồn rồi
<vubuntor647> thank bác nhé
<vubuntor110> có ai rảnh cho mình hỏi ubuntu 12.10 cái
<vubuntor110> làm sao crack passwk tronn ubuntu 12.10
<C4NoC> boot vào recovery
<C4NoC> lấy root đổi pass
<vubuntor110> vào boot thế nào vì đang cài song song với win7
<vubuntor110> vào boot trước khi hiện cửa sổ chon hdh à?
<vubuntor110> có ai có tài liệu về : bảo mật trong ubuntu 12.10 ko send với
<C4NoC> .g linux security
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-16
<vubuntor322> các anh chị ơi giúp mình với
<vubuntor322> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 : Connection refused là gì vậy
<vubuntor535> alo
<vubuntor535> o day co ai dung sublime text 2 tren ubuntu khong vay?
<vubuntor535> co the giup minh` cai dat tren ubuntu 12. voi
<vubuntor535> ?????????????
<truongan> vubuntor535, cài đặt gì
<truongan> giải nén rồi chạy thôi
<vubuntor535> chay file ten j`
<vubuntor535> thong cam du`m mi`nh . minh` moi' hoc doi` cai` ubuntu duoc 1tieng @@
<truongan> ủa nó khác gì đâu
<truongan> giải nén ra
<truongan> vô thư mục đó
<truongan> file nào chạy được thì double click vào
<truongan> window cũng rứa thôi
<truongan> mà hệ điều hành nào nó chả rứa
<vubuntor535> sac
<vubuntor535> lam` j` co file application
<vubuntor535> ma` chay
<vubuntor535> download ban? windowns la file exe file application
<vubuntor535> co`n cai file la` file nen'
<vubuntor535> http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<truongan> thì giải nén ra
<truongan> kêu giải nén nãy giờ mà
<vubuntor535> giai? roi`
<truongan> giải ra được cái gì ?
<vubuntor535> a`
<vubuntor535> uh` :D
<vubuntor535> giai nen ra duoc forlder sublime
<vubuntor535> trong forlder day chay file kia phan mo rong no la unknow
<vubuntor535> ma van chay duoc
<vubuntor535> a` nhung ma`
<truongan> thì nói là file nào chạy được thì chạy
<truongan> có ai bảo coi phần mở rộng đâu
<truongan> coi làm gì
<vubuntor535> lam the nao` de cai sublime day co trong pha`n
<truongan> cài làm gì
<truongan> chạy rồi thì xài đi
<vubuntor535> (an windows hien len ay) minh hiue nhu la` search ay
<vubuntor535> de cho nhanh ay
<truongan> không hiểu
<vubuntor535> bt` cac ung dung
<vubuntor535> muon su dung nhanh
<vubuntor535> thi` an phim windows no hien len
<truongan> vậy hả
<truongan> mình chỉ cho
<vubuntor535> cai bang de minh` search hoac chon ay;
<truongan> trả tiền mua sublime
<truongan> sau đó kêu support của sublime nó chỉ
<vubuntor535> sac
<vubuntor535> the thi` chiu
<truongan> vậy thôi chịu đi
<truongan> =))
<truongan> đồ xài thử mà
<vubuntor535> co ban` la` kha nang cua ban.
<vubuntor535> co han. qua
<vubuntor535> noi' cau day'
<vubuntor535> nghe cung kho chiu
<truongan> muốn dễ chịu thì cứ bỏ tiền ra để làm khách hàng là thượng đế thôi
<truongan> còn không thì chờ người khác tới chỉ cho
<truongan> ở đây không phải channel của sublime
<truongan> =))
<truongan> chờ đi
<EmptyShell>  /exit end it all
<todo10101991> có ai đang onl không ạ, cho em hỏi 1 chút
<todo10101991> em có 1 chiếc usb 8G, em thấy người ta cái hệ hiều hành lên Usb và chạy LiveCD, vấn đề là khi lưu flle xong khởi động lại bị mất.
<todo10101991> giờ em có thể cái trực tiếp lên Usb mà có thể lưu dữ liệu trên đó không ạ
<todo10101991> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-17
<vubuntor765> các bác cho e hỏi là làm sao để vào thư mục root để copy các thư mục chương trình vào ạ :D
<ducgiang_88888> sudo nautilus
<ducgiang_88888> vubuntor765: nhưng bạn chú ý là khi dùng lệnh này
<ducgiang_88888> thì bạn có cả quyền xóa đấy nhá
<ducgiang_88888> nên làm việc cẩn thận
<vubuntor765> vâng e cám ơn ạ
<vubuntor765> cho e hỏi thêm là tại s trong my computer có ổ Hard Disk 500gb ( ổ cứng của e) nhưng e truy cập vào k đc nó báo là do not have mountion
<vubuntor765> trong đó có tài liệu của e,e muốn vào để lấy lại thì phải làm sau // trước đây e xài windows
<vubuntor765> có ai ở đây  k ạa
<vubuntor741> alo.... có ai đây hk ạ
<vubuntor741> cho e hỏi : Ubuntu's Dash là gì ..?
<vubuntor831> alo..:|
<vubuntor831>  cko e hỏi : Ubuntu's Dash là gì thế
<vubuntor088> hi
<vubuntor088> đã ai 12.04 nâng cấp kernel 3.9 chưa
<vubuntor088> lúc sáng mới nâng cấp lên kernel 3.9 và thế là ko vào đc mạng
<vubuntor088> card mình broadcom, mình thông báo cho anh em test xem sao nhé
<vubuntor088> rõ ràng là mình đọc kĩ new feature nhưng ko thấy điểm nào bất hợp lí
<vubuntor088> xui vãi
<vubuntor772> hi
<n0bawk> hi
<vubuntor772> lúc nãy tôi có nói rằng laptop khi update kernel 3.8.6 thì ko thể vào mạng
<vubuntor772> giờ down xuống 3.2 offically thì bình thường
<vubuntor772> giờ tôi thông báo lỗi cho ubuntu ở đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor772> thông báo lỗi cho kernel.org hay ubuntu.org
<n0bawk> vubuntor772: vấn đề này rất bình thường :P
<baotm> vubuntor772 là tôi đây ;)
<n0bawk> chắc do bạn chưa hiểu nguyên lý làm việc của nó nên là up kernel nó bị lỗi vậy :))
<baotm> tôi chắc chắn làm đúng mà
<baotm> trên ubuntubuzz
<n0bawk> bạn chắc chắn ko có nghĩa như thế là đúng
<baotm> :(
<baotm> ừ
<baotm> thôi vậy :)
<n0bawk> baotm: bạn tự down kernel về tự cài
<n0bawk> thế thôi không là chưa đủ :P
<n0bawk> (trong 1 số trường  hợp)
<baotm> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2013/03/linux-kernel-383-has-been-released-must.html
<n0bawk> nếu bạn dùng driver đóng của broadcom thì bạn phải rebuild kernel
<baotm> ồ ồ
<baotm> tui là broadcom,
<n0bawk> nhầm rebuild kernel module
<baotm> ồ, thế thì n0bawk cho tôi link tham khảo đc không
<baotm> cái này tôi mới biết luôn ^^
<n0bawk> bạn dùng driver nào?
<n0bawk> broadcom-sta?
<baotm> ừ
<baotm> broadcom-sta
<n0bawk> thế phải rebuild broadcom-sta cho kernel mới
<baotm> tôi đang muốn chuyển sang open-source của driver broadcom này
<n0bawk> phụ thuộc vào người ta đã hỗ trợ card của bạn chưa
<baotm> có ròi
<baotm> :)
<n0bawk> 1 số card ko có driver nguồn mở
<n0bawk> có thì xài thôi :))
<baotm> tôi check hôm nọ thấy có rồi
<baotm> nhưng giờ rebuild kernel thử
<baotm> n0bawk cho tôi link tham khảo với, tôi google ko ra
<n0bawk> có sẵn trong kernel rồi?
<_Tux_> baotm: dkms nó sẽ register module
<n0bawk> có sẵn trong kernel rồi thì disable cái sta đi
<baotm> tôi có kernel rồi
<_Tux_> để khi có kernel mới nó sẽ rebuild
<n0bawk> _Tux_: tự cài có khi nó ko register :))
<_Tux_> baotm: kernel mainline của ubuntu
<baotm> ừ
<_Tux_> n0bawk: kia là dùng kernel của mấy bạn Canonical build mà
<n0bawk> cái này là tự down về cài mà :3
<_Tux_> cơ mà up kernel kiểu này giống dạng: thủ dâm tinh thần hơn
<_Tux_> =)
<baotm> ừ đúng
<n0bawk> ờ nhưng ko qua package manager :D
<n0bawk> _Tux_: có gì đâu
<baotm> chỉ là gói .deb
<n0bawk> _Tux_: anh đang xài 3.6 ngon lành vãi nhái
<n0bawk> _Tux_: uptime toàn cả tháng :))
<baotm> để mò mò xem thử :">
<n0bawk> tóm lại là nếu có support ngon lành driver nguồn  mở rồi
<n0bawk> thì bỏ cái sta đi
<n0bawk> cài mấy cái linux firmware vào rồi load cái module lên -> done :P
<baotm> ừ, mang tiếng dùng open source mà còn dùng sta thì hơi mất thế diện
<baotm> :">
<_Tux_> n0bawk: ý là em là kiểu kiểu mấy bạn cứ hay up như ubuntubuzz gì đó kia kìa
<_Tux_> cài vô nó thiếu firmware tòe loe á
<n0bawk> _Tux_: ờ
<_Tux_> mình có rồi built-in hết thì chả nói
<n0bawk> _Tux_: anh tưởng firmware nó có trong /lib/modules/`uname -r` ...?
<_Tux_> n0bawk: một số cái
<_Tux_> nó không nằm trong gói kernel
<_Tux_> mà nằm ở gói khác
<baotm> có bạn nào rãnh rồi làm 1 tut về cách nâng cấp, hạ cấp, với 1 vài mẹo đc ko :)
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> baotm: thôi cứ xài kernel cũ tí cũng được
<_Tux_> chả sao
 * _Tux_ một đống vẫn đang 2.6.32 :))
<baotm> thực ra changelog toàn những thứ ko liên quan
<baotm> nhưng mà lên cho theo thời đại :"D
<n0bawk> ko có gì hơn thì tốt hơn là dùng kernel cũ :))
 * n0bawk ko hibernate đc nên mới phải dùng cái mới
<vubuntor196> alo
<vubuntor196> co ai o do khong a
<vubuntor196> hello
<vubuntor196> can you help  me
<vubuntor196> alo
<vubuntor196> can you help me
<vubuntor196> i using ubuntu 12.04 but i can't start ibus-unikey when ubuntu start so how do i use ??
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-11
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sao cái trang ask.ubuntu-vn.org bị 403 forbidden rồi sn?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-12
<vubuntor158> minh cai lubuntu 12.04 wibi nhung khong cai duoc wine
<Stanley00> đã cài qua wubi, lại còn đi cài wine? thế mục đích bạn cài Ubuntu là để làm gì thế?
<vubuntor158> de minh cai openoffic vaf ynikey go tieng viet
<Stanley00> openoffice? cài này giờ chuyển thành libreoffice rồi nha bạn, và để gõ tiếng việt thì không cần unikey
<Stanley00> dùng ibus-unikey hoặc scim-unikey hoặc ibus-bogo
<vubuntor158> minh da xai tren xp thay tuong thich con ban kia thi chua
<vubuntor158> minh thay cai tren nen ubuntu kho qua nen muon cai tren wine
<Stanley00> vubuntor158: vậy thôi về luôn window dùng cho dễ cài @@
<Stanley00> có mỗi việc mở software center lên, tìm, nhấn install thôi mà cũng bảo khó thì /me chịu rồi
<vubuntor158> minh dang muon chuyen sang tu ma
<Stanley00> nhiều bạn cứ mâu thuẫn nhau ấy nhỉ, muốn chuyển sang Ubuntu mà cứ mang cứ tư tưởng window đi lung tung thế thì làm sau mà được
<OfficeCrab> ờ
 * OfficeCrab cũng sang windows toàn mang tư tưởng ubuntu
<OfficeCrab> bị chửi suốt ngày
<vubuntor158> lubuntu vao centre intall tim khong co nen phai dow ve moi cai ma khong duoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor158: thế bạn tìm bằng từ khóa gì?
<vubuntor158> mot loi nua la may sd wili ma no khong nha ra mang, cu phai qua win dow dow ve
<vubuntor158> thuc tinh co quan to tren 20 may, nen to muon tu tu chuyen qua het
<vubuntor158> ve an com roi ah
<Stanley00> đang chờ câu trả lời cho câu "thế bạn tìm bằng từ khóa gì?" @@
<vubuntor158> wine nhung khong co gi het
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor158> con ho tro cai tu xa duoc khong
<Stanley00> vubuntor158: thế có trả phí không? trả phí thì chắc có người support cho đấy, còn /me thì xin lỗi, hiện tại /me bận rồi
<Stanley00> _Tux_: có làm business thì vào này :))
<vubuntor158> luc khac cung duoc moi uong cafe
<Stanley00> một chầu cafe để support từ xa. và làm cái thứ mà /me không muốn làm? nghe cũng hợp lý đấy nhỉ :))
<Stanley00> nói nghiêm túc là nếu bạn muốn chuyển đổi sang ubuntu, thì /me có thể khuyên một con đường khác, miễn phí
<Stanley00> còn nếu muốn /me support chuyện bạn *đang muốn làm* thì xin lỗi, /me chịu, không làm được
<vubuntor158> khong chiu ah
<vubuntor158> ok
<vubuntor158> see you agen
<Stanley00> haiz... chắc bạn ấy chả hiểu /me vừa nói cái quái gì....
<OfficeCrab> thế nà kém rồi
<OfficeCrab> phải giải thích cho sao người ta hỉu chứ
<Stanley00> viết có mấy câu  mà còn ếu đọc đủ nữa thì thôi, /me chịu
<Stanley00> mà đa số các bạn *muốn chuyển sang Ubuntu* đều có vấn đề đọc hiểu thì phải :(
<OfficeCrab> : - 3
 * OfficeCrab cũng muốn chuyển qua ubuntu
<OfficeCrab> từ opensuse
<OfficeCrab> :'3
<Stanley00> s/chuyển sang Ubuntu/chuyển từ windown sang Ubuntu/
<SuperLuserv2> Stanley00 meant to say: mà đa số các bạn *muốn chuyển từ windown sang Ubuntu* đều có vấn đề đọc hiểu thì phải :(
<Stanley00> :))
<OfficeCrab> : - 3
 * favadi đá mỏ OfficeCrab 
<OfficeCrab> : -
<vubuntor807> cho e hỏi chút e dùng bản 13.10 máy e bị lỗi không xóa dc thùng rác
<n0bawk`> vubuntor807: xoá thùng rác nó báo cái gì?
<vubuntor588> mình đang định cài lại windows 8.1 và cài thêm ubuntu 12.04, nhưng nên cài windows trước hay ubuntu trước?
<n0bawk> chưa xài win 8 bao h nên cũng hổng rõ
<n0bawk> nhưng mà cài cái nào trước thì cũng đc hết
<n0bawk> nếu ko biết gì thi cài win rồi cài ubuntu
<vubuntor588> mình chưa dùng ubuntu bao giờ, bạn có tài liệu tiếng Việt về ubuntu 12.04 không? trang guide hướng dẫn cho người dùng mới not found!
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: còn tài liệu gì gửi cho bạn vubuntor588 kìa
<VHNgoc> hmm
<VHNgoc> chắc spam nhiều quá afterlastangel xóa wiki rồi
<VHNgoc> vubuntor588: chịu khó đọc tiếng Anh đi
<vubuntor588> ok, mình tìm trên youtube xem thử
<VHNgoc> :3
 * VHNgoc nhớ hồi đó viết cái guide với mấy bạn từ đời nào
<VHNgoc> giờ còn chắc cũng chả dùng được
 * n0bawk đề nghị VHNgoc tuồn hàng ra
<VHNgoc> mấy ét min lột hết rồi
 * VHNgoc không còn hàng để tuồn
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-13
<Stanley00> Mir lại bị delay @@ http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYyODg
<SuperLuserv2> [ [Phoronix] Mark Shuttleworth: Mir By Default In Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ] - www.phoronix.com
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-14
<vubuntor340> cai dat plas nghe nhac truc tuyen
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor340> minh da cai ubuntu roi nhung khong biet cai plup in nghe nhac
 * dxta 
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-15
<vubuntor730> hello
<vubuntor730> how to set up eclip with ubuntu?
<vubuntor489> hi
<vubuntor489> hi moi nguoi
<vubuntor489> co ai tren day khong
<vubuntor489> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor489> nhung cau lenh cua fedora voi ubuntu co giong nhau khong
<vubuntor489> neu minh dung ubuntu thi co the dung fedora dc khong
<vubuntor489> alo
<vubuntor489> alo
 * Mei_ chien gia fedora di ngu oi
<vubuntor489> vay cho minh hoi
<Mei_> vubuntor489: gõ cửa 2 ông _Tux_  và n0bawk ấy bạn
<vubuntor489> sao minh thay kho qua
<tungd> ?
 * Mei_ dùng ubuntu mà cũng hẻm bít gì :3
<vubuntor489> nguyen cai vu quan ly thu mun
<vubuntor489> muc
<vubuntor489> tao xoa copy
<vubuntor489> cung oai
<vubuntor489> no cai ubuntu roi
<vubuntor489> ma gio o cho lam
<tungd> :D sao lai oai, cung chuot phai nhu Windows thoi ma
<vubuntor489> lai dung fedora
<vubuntor489> hic
<vubuntor489> co ai biet trang nao co day du cac lenh cua ubuntu, fedora
<vubuntor489> chi minh voi
<Mei_> vubuntor489: có sn rmrf  kia òi bạn, hỏi sn ấy á
<vubuntor489> thanks ban Mei
<tungd> lệnh của Ubuntu với Fedora giống nhau mà :?
<vubuntor489> vay ha:P
<vubuntor489> tot qua
<vubuntor489> hihi
<tungd> trừ lệnh để cài phần mềm ra, vì dùng package manager khác nhau
<cmpitg> Không giống lắm
<cmpitg> Quản lý service cũng khác nhau
<cmpitg> Ubuntu dùng SysV Init với Upstart
<cmpitg> Fedora dùng SystemD
<vubuntor489> chac minh chua can quan ly service
<vubuntor489> chi can may lenh tao thu muc
<vubuntor489> xoa
<vubuntor489> copy
<tungd> còn đầy đủ lệnh thì còn tùy vào việc bạn cài những phần mềm nào, vs cả cũng nhiều lắm
<cmpitg> À, đấy là mấy lệnh *nix chuẩn, trên shell
<cmpitg> Thì giống hệt nhau
<vubuntor489> vi dung may ao de chay
<vubuntor489> nen phai mount o
<vubuntor489> cau truc vao dung user root co giong nhau khong ban
<cmpitg> vubuntor489: Cụ thể bạn cần hỏi những lệnh nào?
<vubuntor489> cmpitg
<cmpitg> Có bạn
<cmpitg> Gần như giống nhau
<cmpitg> Trừ một vài virtual FS, /var/, ...
<cmpitg> Còn lại là gần như theo FHS
<cmpitg> ,wik FHS
<vubuntor489> ubuntu va fedora cai nao minh cung moi lan dau tien dung
<vubuntor489> nen khong biet
<cmpitg> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<vubuntor489> lenh nao nua
<SuperLuserv2> [ Filesystem Hierarchy Standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - en.wikipedia.org
<cmpitg> Bạn cứ từ từ tìm hiểu dần dần
<cmpitg> .wik FHS
<SuperLuserv2> "Fiscale Hogeschool, a.k.a. F.H.S. or Brussels Tax College, is a Belgian university college which especially offers degrees in tax law. The Brussels Tax College is located in Brussels." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscale_Hogeschool
<cmpitg> Lol, sai từ khóa
<vubuntor489> lol
<vubuntor489> neu minh dung ubuntu ok thi cung co the dung fedora dc chu ban?
<vubuntor489> :)
<cmpitg> Được bạn :-)
<vubuntor489> dung cuoi minh nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor489: dùng ok
<_Tux_> thì chắc không hỏi mấy cái kia ròi
<_Tux_> nên cứ dùng Ubuntu đê
<_Tux_> sang fedora lại chửi bới
<_Tux_> tội nghiệp lắm
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor489> vay thoi lai phai cai cai fedora de dung vay
<vubuntor489> mac dung cung thay thich ubuntu
<vubuntor489> haizz
<vubuntor489> tam thoi chao moi nguoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor489: thế dùng fedora đi
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor489> ra down cai fedora
<_Tux_> vubuntor489: welcome to hell
<_Tux_> =))
<cmpitg> Bậy bạ :-?
 * cmpitg là Fedora Ambassador đấy nhé
 * cmpitg đi tìm bác tuanta
<cmpitg> Kéo vào đây cho chửi bới :3
<_Tux_> rồi xem
<_Tux_> thể nào chả bảo sao em không nghe nhạc được
<_Tux_> mp3 sao hem chạy
<vubuntor489> <_Tux_> vubuntor489: welcome to hell
<_Tux_> rồi flash của em đâu
<cmpitg> Mà thôi, để kéo đến release party
<vubuntor489> ?????
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> haha
<cmpitg> vubuntor489: Bạn cứ dùng thôi
<cmpitg> vubuntor489: Fedora không ổn định bằng nên hắn nói vậy
<_Tux_> Fedora thiếu gói tùm lum
<cmpitg> Add thêm :3
<_Tux_> add EPEL xong vẫn thiếu
<_Tux_> =))
<cmpitg> Thoải mái
<cmpitg> EPEL, ElRepo, ...
<cmpitg> RPM Fusion
<cmpitg> Cả đống
<_Tux_> cmpitg: add thêm được
<_Tux_> thì đâu có hỏi như ở trên nữa
<_Tux_> =]]
<cmpitg> :->
<cmpitg> Okay okay
 * cmpitg dùng Debian
 * _Tux_ toàn debian
<cmpitg> ^
<cmpitg> Debian là ngon
<cmpitg> Hơi cổ lỗ tý
<cmpitg> Nhưng testing quá ổn
 * cmpitg is away
 * _Tux_ chuyên dùng stable
<Kimti> hello
<RoyK> hi, Kimti
<RoyK> anyone else around?
<Kimti> RoyK, hi:)
<CoconutCrab> new day
<RoyK> old day
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-09
<vubuntor299> cac ban oi, minh cai Italc bi loi "No authentication key files were found or your current ones are outdated. Please create new key files using the iTALC Management Console. Alternatively set up logon authentication using the iTALC Management Console. Otherwise you won't be able to access computers using iTALC."
<vubuntor299> co ai biet cai italc giup minh voi
<Standin_Stanley> thế cái này là gì? "Please create new key files using the iTALC Management Console. Alternatively set up logon authentication using the iTALC Management Console."
<vubuntor299> hix, minh moi sd ubuntu, doc thi hieu nhung ma ko biet lam sao
<Standin_Stanley> thế google chưa? cái đó thì không liên quan ubuntu nhé
<Standin_Stanley> ý /me là cái hướng dẫn đó không có cái gì liên quan tới ubuntu cả
<vubuntor299> minh open no len thi bao loi do, minh ko thi italc dong lai
<vubuntor299> tra loi chang co y muon giup do gi ca
<vubuntor299> nguoi ta ga` thi moi hoi
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<Standin_Stanley> thôi... bị nhận xét chả muốn giúp rồi...
 * Standin_Stanley lủi thủi đi ra... hu hu
<Standin_Stanley> ơ... quit rồi à? chắc lại muốn *giúp* kiểu cầm tay chỉ việc nhỉ? :(
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-10
<vubuntor197> chào mình là tiến mình có chút vấn đề
<DeadWeightCrab> là?
<vubuntor197> à hôm trước mình vào chỗ hướng dẫn sự dụng có mục tải ubuntu trong đó có cáo tùy chọn nhiều phiên bản để tại h ko vào dk nữa bạn có link cái đó ko
<DeadWeightCrab> http://www.ubuntu.com ?
<SuperLuserv3> [ The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu ] - www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor197> hơn nữa trong đó có link FPT tải nhanh hơn sever nước ngoài
<DeadWeightCrab> cái đó thì chịu, không nhớ
<vubuntor197> ok đành tải tranh chủ cũng dk tại mình thấy trong đó có các phiên bản cũ như 12.10 hay 13. nên muốn hỏi thôi thank
<DeadWeightCrab> giờ chỉ còn bản 12.04, 14.04 và 14.10 là được hỗ trợ
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-11
<vubuntor507> herlo
<vubuntor507> co ai dang onl hok vay
<vubuntor507> giup minh vs
<vubuntor507> CAPTCHA
<kid__> boo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-13
<vubuntor938> alo
<vubuntor938> Có ai không nhỉ
<vubuntor938> Help me
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-15
<hai> hi
<hai> có ai ko
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-14
<vubuntor552> Bạn ơi mình cài arm trên ubuntu nhưng ko hiểu sao nó bị lỗi này
<vubuntor552> could not open disk image debian_lenny_arm_standard.qcow2: Could not open 'debian_lenny_arm_standard.qcow2': No such file or directory
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-18
<vubuntor416> các anh ơi, e tạo usb boot ubuntu xong rồi đến lúc chọn boot từ usb nó toàn báo mising operating system là sao các a nhỉ
<BoobooCrab> hở
<BoobooCrab> bạn dùng chương trình gì tạo?
<BoobooCrab> và format của usb là gì?
<vubuntor416> e dùng hết rufus , rồi lili, usb installer....
<vubuntor416> format định dạng fat32 a ạ
<vubuntor416> nhưng ko cái nào boot đc
<vubuntor416> down iso cả ubuntu cả linux đều bị 1 tình trạng là báo lỗi missing operating system
<BoobooCrab> hmm
<BoobooCrab> bạn boot ở chế độ UEFI hay BIOS cũ vậy?
<vubuntor416> máy e boot bioss thì phải
<vubuntor416> làm thế nào để biết uefi hay bios anh
<BoobooCrab> lúc khởi dộng lên thì vào menu bios, xem startup mode là gì
<BoobooCrab> UEFI hay là BIOS(có tên khác là legacy)
<vubuntor416> vào menu bios chẳng có thông tin gì cả
<vubuntor416> toàn serial ổ cứng với main
<vubuntor416> chắc là bios rồi anh ạ
<BoobooCrab> vào startup ấy
<vubuntor416> e vào rồi
<vubuntor416> laptop hp 431
<BoobooCrab> https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<BoobooCrab> bạn thử cái này chưa?
<vubuntor416> cái này e chưa
<vubuntor416> để em thử
<vubuntor416> cái này nó chỉ support file .img hả anh
<vubuntor416> e down file .iso về à
<vubuntor416> mà
<vubuntor416> à vẫn write đc
<BoobooCrab> :v
<BoobooCrab> write được mà
<vubuntor416> done rồi
<vubuntor416> chờ em vào thử nhé
<vubuntor416> cảm ơn anh
<BoobooCrab> bạn thử xem
<vubuntor260> Olala
<vubuntor260> Đc rồi a ơi
<vubuntor260> Boot đc rồi
<vubuntor260> Thanks anh nhé
<BoobooCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-19
<vubuntor972> hi
<vubuntor972> co ai support minh van de nay voi
<BoobooCrab> huh?
<vubuntor972> :) có rồi
<BoobooCrab> là?
<vubuntor972> vấn đề mình gặp là :
<vubuntor972> mình cài bản ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386
<vubuntor972> sau khi cài đặt xong, khởi động máy từ HDD
<vubuntor972> hắn vào màn hình của grub
<vubuntor972> grub>
<BoobooCrab> uhm
<vubuntor972> giờ làm sao để vào ubuntu được,thanks
<BoobooCrab> er
<BoobooCrab> bạn gỡ usb ra chưa?
<vubuntor972> rồi
<BoobooCrab> lúc bạn cài ấy, bạn có lựa chọn là cài grub vào ổ cứng không?
<vubuntor972> mình cũng ko nhớ nữa, mình mới vọc thôi, làm theo video tutorial
<vubuntor972> sau khi partition HDD xong là cài thôi
<BoobooCrab> bạn cài lại thử xem
<BoobooCrab> nghe có vẻ giống grub bị install nhầm
<vubuntor972> ohh, room chat này có send được image ko nhỉ,mình gửi cái image khi khởi động bạn xem giùm
<BoobooCrab> bạn up lên imgur.com rồi gửi link lên đay
<vubuntor972> http://imgur.com/VqTr7x3
<vubuntor972> link day ban
<vubuntor972> để ý 3 line đầu tiên thôi nhé, các line tiếp theo xuất hiện sau khi mình nhấn Tab và vọc mấy command line
<BoobooCrab> tóm lại là install grub bị sai
<BoobooCrab> cách giải quyết lẹ nhất là.. cài lại :3
<vubuntor972> :) từ grub ko thể xài command line để vào ubuntu được hả bạn ?
<BoobooCrab> mmm
<BoobooCrab> có thể vào được
<BoobooCrab> nhưng bạn phải biết rõ phân vùng ubuntu nằm ở đâu
<BoobooCrab> lệnh là gì
<BoobooCrab> cài lại nhanh hơn
<BoobooCrab> hoặc nếu bạn biết cách thì dùng live usb để cài lại grub
<BoobooCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BoobooCrab> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<BoobooCrab> nó na ná thế này
<vubuntor972> ah quên, cái HDD này trước đây mình cài window 8.1
<vubuntor972> sau đó updtate lên windows 10, nhưng sau khi partition thì nó đã clear hết rồi chứ bạn nhỉ ?
<BoobooCrab> tùy lúc bạn chọn khi cài là gì
<BoobooCrab> xóa hết hay là tạo phân vùng riêng
<BoobooCrab> bạn cài Ubuntu để thử, để dùng hay là cty bắt cài?
<vubuntor972> xài ở nhà thôi bạn
<BoobooCrab> vậy mình nghĩ cách lẹ nhất là cài lại hết
<vubuntor972> uhm, thanks bạn nhiều, vậy bạn có suggest gì cho mình khi cài lại
<vubuntor972> để ko phải gặp lại cái lỗi này ko ?
<BoobooCrab> nếu bạn ko cần giữ lại windows thì cài để mặc định hết
<BoobooCrab> format toàn đĩa cứng và cài mới
<BoobooCrab> đừng update hay gì cả
<BoobooCrab> lúc nó hỏi cài grub vào đâu thì chọn vào đúng ổ cứng
<BoobooCrab> vậy thôi
<vubuntor972> vâng, thanks bạn nhiều nha (y)
<vubuntor216> Æ¡
<vubuntor216> bị cấm vào luser ah ta
<CoconutCrab> vẫn thấy có mà
<vubuntor216> k vào đc mòe
<CoconutCrab> thấy có trong channel mà
<vubuntor216> Æ¡
<CoconutCrab> có mà
